# [MEGA] Strain Discussion- 3rd Backcross *ALL STRAIN TALK IN HERE*



## benzosandnuggets

*What's your favorite strain(s)?*

Old thread reached 1,000 posts, can still be read here:
[MEGA] >>>Strain Discussion v2.0<<<
Please do read it, and search it, you'll more than likely find the information you're looking for more quickly than by asking.
Ta,
Vader
Personally, NYC Sour Diesel knocked me out of my chair and had me giggling at my carpet patterns for about four hours after facing a joint. Next day, I tried it with four mg alprazolam. Can't tell you that story because I can't remember it.

My friend had some Purple Goo shipped over from Cali too, which also blew me away. Hell, all of nuggets I smoke blow me away, but to what degree... well, there's only one way to find out.


----------



## sunshine swimmer

I live in Australia and being able to choose a specific strain is a luxury we dont often get, its more of a "you get what your given" type of thing . i however have been able to get onto specific strains twice, some really really good kush and northern lights, both really nice buds !


----------



## oohcow

I enjoy smoking purple kush for my knock out days... seriously puts me out cold.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i fucking love "bubblegum." or, if that is all nonsense, i love the weed that dealers around here call bubble gum. it looks white from afar, but up close you can see that the plant matter is damn near blue. wild. 

strawberry cough is a strong second. when your dealer calls your 8th "strawberry cough," and then you go home and smoke it and it actually smells and taste like berries, you gotta smile. plus the super red hairs make it look strawberry pinkish red at a quick glance.


----------



## Swift Serenity

mine is purple tai, the greatest i will repeat greatest body high imaginable 



and wow hydro that strawberry sounds like some of the best shit


----------



## delta_9

Jack herer
GDP


----------



## benzosandnuggets

GDP took my smoking virginity, Delta, and Jesus H.... that was a fun night.

I've always liked the more fruity headies for taste than for effect, like Blueberry and, like you mentioned, Strawberry Cough. But that's not to say the effect isn't anything less than amazing.


----------



## inJest

blueberry kush goes in at the all-time favorite.  it's just such a wonderful smoke
blackberry kush blew my mind recently, too
hempstar-almost too chill
NL5-or any northern lights
AK-47


----------



## drscience

maui wowie :D my fav ATM

but consistent good ones are headband sage and sour deisel.


----------



## Hackjob

Cant really name a favorite since I dont have access to all these named strains. The only named strains I have had were Northern Lights which was fukin awesome, and "Purp" Not really sure what it was but it had a wonderfully fruity flavor and was definetly a strong indica.


----------



## spiralza

Sweet Island Skunk, Sour Diesel  A++ would try again.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

New York City Diesel is ah flat fraud & a lie!  Its a total embarrassment/disgrace to the real Sour Diesel(East Coast Sour Diesel). *New York City Diesel by Soma has NO REAL DIESEL IN IT!* Not one drop, seriously i am mad pissed that dude Soma released a strain under the diesel name that has nothing to do with real diesel! What a dooschbag. Mad people try it & think sour diesel sucks which is the farthest thing from the truth. Take a sample of east coast sour diesel(most amazing diesel fuel sour dough slight citrus offensive smell, poke a nug & youll smell from like 20ft away when its grown by non noobs.  This could even be substituted with sour N Sage which has a little of east coast sour in it along with a sample of Soma's new york city diesel.  The difference in smell(and their for LACK OF) alone is enough to offend you knowing this random got rich off of false repping product. 


Chemdawgs/ East coast sour Diesel/real OG kush
Cat piss(clone only beautiful)
Old timer haze Sandal wood incense /true 16+week flowering tropical 20ft+ sativa's *:'( so beautiful *

Jack Herer and Silver haze since near same make up
Sour N sage
Chemdog double D
the Whitest widow


----------



## Gormur

i got to try banana kush which was good but smelled a bit like bananas haha. any kush is great..master, bubba, og, afghan... purple kush is probably my favorite. it looks as good as it tastes and the chill high can't be beat. 

i'm not really into sativas tho some of the hybrids are bangin.


----------



## benzosandnuggets

I live on the east coast, smartass, and, as Shakespeare wrote, "What's in a name? That which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet." If you want me to call it something else to help you sleep better at night, then just tell me. It'd still be my favorite weed though.


----------



## Donnie C

I like a 50/50 sat/ind. Jack Herer is my fav though.


----------



## DrGonzo899

whatever shit i can get my hands on.  some good purple licked buds covered in crystals came around earlier in the week, too much $ though.  We christened it 'Purple Nurple'.  Dirt weed right now though, yay!


----------



## The Chemist

In this order:

Jack Herer

Sour Desiel

Alaskan Thunderfuck

Trainwreck 

AK-47


----------



## double ewe

1. trainwreck
2. headband kush
3. amnesia haze


----------



## bubbbble

Pretty strictly sativa folk.....always enjoyed my jamaican strains- Jamaican Pearl is a good outdoor strain to grow in NE US....not that I'd know or course.


----------



## benzosandnuggets

Yeah, I've always been a sativa guy myself, but when you get your hands on a good hybrid, god damn.


----------



## rath

Nederwiet 
Blue Velvet 
White Rhino 
Black Russian


----------



## jackie jones

_Sativa:_

Pinapple Trainwreck

Strawberry Cough


_Indica:_

Purple Erkle

Lavender


----------



## wungchow

LOL at people who will say with 100% certainty what "strains" they have tried!

It's just fucking pot, stop wasting your time thinking up 1000 different names to call it. What one person calls "Sour Diesel" another person calls "Trainwreck", seriously, who can tell the fucking difference? 

---> Hate posts from stupid pot heads shall follow!


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

OP your good, your calling it by its right name id just rather people selling model T fords not market it as an corvette or an enzo  or even a mustang. No problems with you on my behalf so please dont take offense.



> What one person calls "Sour Diesel" another person calls "Trainwreck", seriously, who can tell the fucking difference?


 veer away from the under educated highschooler's & you may be lucky enough to see their is a HUGE difference between Indica & Sativa based strains. Most Train wreck is not Arcata train wreck(the REAL trainwreck) & Greenhouse released  fake ass train wreck just like soma released a non diesel diesel. 


> LOL at people who will say with 100% certainty what "strains" they have tried!


 Not everyone is getting "hooked up" behind the local seven eleven & when receiving compassion from care takers who grow for medical patients in medical areas it seems like a totally different story. 

Growers/dispensary/co-ops/vending machines etc. use names to identify strain & more importantly genetic heritage. This can tell you a sorts of crazy things any enthusiast would love to know about the plant.  Flowering time, stretch, plant structure, feeding, best harvest, gives a hint to yield, genetic potential, best climate  etc. 

 Your right though, after minuscule middle man attach ego to other peoples product all hope for ethics, compassion, healing etc. goes out the window! Most clowns on the street will not know what they have(others do if they recognize & have past experience). Most those people end up giving goofy ass fake names like "super dee dooper Magic Rhino IN a box PCP haze"


----------



## Donnie C

Most smokers will be able to tell the difference dude. Some folks like beer, some like lager, some like ale, there is a difference between them, but they are all just beer.


----------



## Hackjob

wungchow said:


> LOL at people who will say with 100% certainty what "strains" they have tried!
> 
> It's just fucking pot, stop wasting your time thinking up 1000 different names to call it. What one person calls "Sour Diesel" another person calls "Trainwreck", seriously, who can tell the fucking difference?
> 
> ---> Hate posts from stupid pot heads shall follow!



your telling me all weed is the same? 8) You must not smoke weed then. There are many ways to tell apart weed just by looking at them.

Edit: Ok im not trying to mess this thread up with an argument, this will be my only retort to this guys post.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

My favorite stain I had last year would probably be Jack Herer and This year it's either Sour Diesel or Trainwreck. I like everything though as long as it's real good. I like to smoke as many different batch's as possible


----------



## phatass

black bombay (hash)
harry potter (weed)

both bought in coffeeshops in the hague a while ago... but i remember it like it was yesterday


----------



## elroy44

My dealer gets this stuff he calls Permafrost, but I havent been able to find it anywhere else, so I'm not sure if he's making it up or not, but the point is one bowl of this stuff will have me FUBAR for 5 hours.


----------



## The Winner!!

It's probably some kinda rare crazy strain from the arctic


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

> It's probably some kinda rare crazy strain from the arctic


 good one!


----------



## ShroomBoom321

Black Magenta! best shit ever......I was gone after one bong hit.


----------



## thujone

Cosmic Charlie said:


> My favorite stain I had last year would probably be Jack Herer and This year it's either Sour Diesel or Trainwreck. I like everything though as long as it's real good. I like to smoke as many different batch's as possible



nice %)  i'm big on the herer too.


----------



## philly_philly

I'm not usually big into the name-that-strain thing, but I had some Durbin Poison the other day that was kickin'.


----------



## double ewe

wungchow said:


> it's just fucking pot, . . . .  Seriously, who can tell the fucking difference?



ha!


----------



## oohcow

you can tell the strain if you are the grower, or know a grower.

it's better to be the former than the latter...

how ignorant some people are....

SOMEONE grew the weed you're smoking... you may not know them...doesn't mean that everyone else is just as unfortunate...


----------



## maloxx

lol, naming strains makes sense if you live in place where weed is legalized 

but here in the good old US of A it is generally just a way to squeeze a couple of dollars out of people

Also I've learned that people who brag about their "Weed Sense" are just retarded

I can size up weed well enough to know when I'm getting ripped off, but there is no way to tell if its the exact same shit you smoked last month

Its like the corny part of pineapple express where the dealer smells the dropped joint and immediately knows that its pineapple express, its just not going to happen in real life

sorry if I offended anybody


----------



## Caskt

gods gift kush was well worth the taxd price =)


----------



## realfuzzhead

delta_9 said:


> Jack herer
> GDP



haha fuck yeah dude taking the words outta my mouth

your from cali huh?


----------



## cocacrazy

Purple Kush for the lazy high

Trainwreck for the mindfuck high


----------



## benzosandnuggets

I haven't really looked at all of the posts here since I'm a lazy bum, but I'd have to say that 99% of you have excellent taste in weed. Trainwreck? Any of the Kush family? Posters after my own heart 

Jack Herer comes around more often than public transportation in these parts, and it's always exciting to see how it was grown and how it stacks up against Jacks from the past. The best Jack I ever smoked, I was on 4 Xanax bars. And that's all I remember.


----------



## SleepingTaper

GRAPEFRUIT!!!!

Cat Piss is Great too!!


----------



## Nibiru

The skill of the grower was always more important to me. Good genetics help, but they don't mean anything if your grower was impatient.


----------



## Cface

My favorite goes to properly grown G13xB52 cross-strain. With that G13 cross in the mix, the growing can be a bit difficult but well worth it!


----------



## powderhound

Something called Ganny mist. Smells like fresh cut christmas trees. Taste is very mild and sorta menthol like. High is strong but not overpowering. Really different from any other weed I have ever tried. Pricey though.


----------



## Donnie C

I got a gram of munali hash on friday, possibaly the 2nd best smoke I've ever had. A little piece the size of a match head had me feeling like I was floating. Anyone else tried this?


----------



## nelsonmandela

Ive always been partial to some real good blueberry


----------



## d-st0n3r

blood diamond triple OG kush


----------



## knottyone

og kush 
pure haze
blackberry
bubba kush


----------



## knottyone

d-st0n3r said:


> blood diamond triple OG kush



wow that is some leafy og!


----------



## cocacrazy

d-st0n3r said:


> blood diamond triple OG kush



God damn, Just got a hard on!


----------



## morphene

it's hard to go by names alone since the seed banks started poaching, lazy crossing or outright fakes etc.

BUT

a hindu kush mutation that dominated all but ended up lost
og kush before the flood of clones of random cuts
sonoma blueberry
trainwreck is a good value


----------



## NeonLiquid

its nice when your dealer has a variety of different exotic buds... lately here in texas we have been getting A lot of sour d, trainwreck, sweet island, some realll  chrystally no named shit that was labeled skunk. all are just about as equally strong.. theres been some purple kush around here that was AMAZING that we be gettin from some other people i know but they arent as consistent as my main hookup.. i just wish the "polecat" would make a comback.. last time i saw it in town was like 6 or 7 months ago.. it has to be still around but i havent seen it... this shit has a blueish tint to it! def a nice smoke with a fruity taste!


----------



## knottyone

NeonLiquid said:


> its nice when your dealer has a variety of different exotic buds... lately here in texas we have been getting A lot of sour d, trainwreck, sweet island, some realll  chrystally no named shit that was labeled skunk. all are just about as equally strong.. theres been some purple kush around here that was AMAZING that we be gettin from some other people i know but they arent as consistent as my main hookup.. i just wish the "polecat" would make a comback.. last time i saw it in town was like 6 or 7 months ago.. it has to be still around but i havent seen it... this shit has a blueish tint to it! def a nice smoke with a fruity taste!



you should move to cali and see what you're missing


----------



## knottyone

d-st0n3r said:


> blood diamond triple OG kush



had to fire back with some Platinum OG!


----------



## d-st0n3r

knottyone said:


> wow that is some leafy og!



indeed


----------



## NeonLiquid

oh im sure my shit is just as good as anywhere else.. but in a way your right because cali def has a much bigger variety than texas, but hey i could be living somewhere that doesnt have anything at all. 



knottyone said:


> you should move to cali and see what you're missing


----------



## jmaaan

Mmmm.. I love livin' in Cali. My favorite strain is probably white widow. Sooo good, second is Lemon Kush and third is New York Sour Diesel. AMAZING strains.


----------



## shepj

In Order:

Jack Herer
Sour Diesel
White Widow
Super Skunk


----------



## jackie jones

Cannot beat Humboldt Trainwreck (HPRC) . Straight up.


----------



## Trippingballz

Purple God's gift. or any God's girft strand. My favorite, too bad i havent seen it lately


----------



## knottyone

NeonLiquid said:


> oh im sure my shit is just as good as anywhere else.. but in a way your right because cali def has a much bigger variety than texas, but hey i could be living somewhere that doesnt have anything at all.



true truehttp://i.bluelight.ru/s/grin.gif


----------



## Unadvised_Stoner

Ive been finding this purple weed in DC called Grand Daddy Purp....also known as the GDP...its fucking sick. Best weed ive found in a long time.


----------



## jmaaan

mrjackjones said:


> Cannot beat Humboldt Trainwreck (HPRC) . Straight up.



Mmmm..I don't know about Humboldt Trainwreck, but I've had outdoor grown Trainwreck and it was sooo good. Just had some AK47 yesterday too, it was aammmazing. It's def up there with White Widow and Sour Diesel.


----------



## Dandiwer

Trainwreck and White Rhino are the best I've had.


----------



## romaniaK

*Your favorite strains of weed?*

I smoke A LOT of weed and I love it more than anything, it's like my medicine ... it makes me normal from my really hyper self

anyway ... my favorites, kinda in order (only post stuff that you have smoked)

1. Train wreck
2. White rhino
3. G13
4. El nino
5. Grapefruit Kush
6. Diesel strains


----------



## Km013

was marketed as "lavender", purportedly from california.

fucking terrific


----------



## matterofperception

fave indica: purple kush
fave sativa: white russian


----------



## Dog_of_WAR2000

Top 5

1. Alaskan Thunder Fuck
2. Dutch Treat
3. Lemon Diesel
4. California Chocolate Chunk
5. Strawberry Cough


----------



## MR. Feel Good

And we smoke that kush!


----------



## she phoenix

I love bubblegum. It tastes like smoking the rainbow and feels like you've found the pot of gold after a few spliffs.
 mmmm 
I love it when we got that shit in!!


----------



## Chainer

Shit.... Umm..

East coast sour Diesel
Jack Herer
GDP
Bubblegum Kush


To be honest, I've had strains that top those, but they were nameless, or at least unknown to me.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

yea you i cant argue with the guy who laughed at everyone naming strains. ill admit some of you do know your shit, but when i see shit like blood diamond triple og, ganny mist, black magenta, permafrost and of course cat piss ( thats got to be the worst name ever, id laugh my ass off if someone ever told me "that cat piss was some dank shit")
... i cant help but laugh at you for calling your weed that when its obviously not a strain name?


----------



## Help?!?!

All these strains were amazing 1. Death Star 2. Sensi Star 3. GDP 4. Aphrodite 5. Purple Kush  6. Power Plant Skunk


----------



## she phoenix

!_MDMA_! said:


> yea you i cant argue with the guy who laughed at everyone naming strains. ill admit some of you do know your shit, but when i see shit like blood diamond triple og, ganny mist, black magenta, permafrost and of course cat piss ( thats got to be the worst name ever, id laugh my ass off if someone ever told me "that cat piss was some dank shit")
> ... i cant help but laugh at you for calling your weed that when its obviously not a strain name?



Well different things have different names all over the place. What seems like a ridiculous strain name to you could be a well known nickname in another part of the world. %)


----------



## drscience

Jacks Cleaner is slowly becoming a favourite.


----------



## double ewe

!_MDMA_! said:


> yea you i cant argue with the guy who laughed at everyone naming strains. ill admit some of you do know your shit, but when i see shit like blood diamond triple og, ganny mist, black magenta, permafrost and of course cat piss ( thats got to be the worst name ever, id laugh my ass off if someone ever told me "that cat piss was some dank shit")
> ... i cant help but laugh at you for calling your weed that when its obviously not a strain name?



you live in california, have never heard of cat piss, and for some reason think you know how to judge what is and isn't a legitimate strain?


----------



## crazyhairman

SNOWCAP-relly laffy felt like beeing on x for real, then u pass out after as little as 1 hit

SWEETOOTH-hard core indica u get way slow, munchies relly bad ,then u pass out hard

TEXAS PURP-the taste is sooo good ,high comes on strong,feel soo good

ORANGE KUSH orCRUSH- cant remember if he said kush or crush but it was awsome 1 hit =high for hours good luck using ur brain lol

AK 47- best 4-5 hours high this was berfor i bought cronic


----------



## Chainer

Wow, sweet tooth... I forgot about that strain   That was one of my favorites.


----------



## Deez1234

The best strain I've had in a while was called Shiva Skunk or some shit like that..............it hit me like a brick! It's the type of high that makes you not want to leave the couch. :D


----------



## Krush

well down here in socal, ive had a few budz come by that i loved romulus, red dot, pot of gold, mr. nice guy to name a few


----------



## Soonerpower

Train wreck!!!


----------



## redfox30

I love danks in any form, but a couple of my top favorite strains are Orange Kush(no. 1 fav) and Northern Lights, ooh and Trainwreck all verrry dank!


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

OG Kush
Northern Lights
White Berry
White Widow
Jack Herer
Grapefruit Kush
White Rhino


There are many people that can taste the difference, and see the differene between different strains. They may not pick up a random bud and know exactly(unless they really know their stuff) but they can narrow some possibilities. Especially growers, or people that usually buy off growers, or people who are just really into their exotics and such. If you're constantly around it, you tend to catch on pretty quick. Everyone loves trying new amazing weed, or just experiencing a different sort of high. Especially if they love weed, and love telling the difference between the strains. For me personally, there is some weed that makes me so much more energetic and giggly, and then there is some weed that just knocks me completely out. Different weed for different purposes. Plus most people like different highs, so they would like to study and try the different possibilities out there, especially if they love weed.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

You must know that, many many many people out there just buy the spray out there and just spray your weed down, so if you are not educated and do not really know what sort of weed it is or where it comes from, you will probably get ripped off. But that goes with anything in life, education is important.


----------



## clara

Jack Herer
AK-47
Skunk #1
Cinderella 99 (i think that was it)

Although I cant smoke anymore. In order those were my favs.. Ahh I miss the old days all my hydro DWC bubblers. I can smell it now!


----------



## Jose Jones

So many...

Picos Poison (#1. had this @ Medical Cup in Santa Cruz, never seen it again. was a widow cross)
Purple Kush
OG Kush
Strawberry Kush (Cough x OG)
Blue Widow
Grandaddy Purp
Sour D
Catpiss


----------



## thadocta13

i have certain favorites for certain needs. if i just wanna get blasted, it's definitely Jack the Ripper, to knock me out, definitely White Rhino, and for those wake and bake days where you can't get started without a bowl, it would have to be Trainwreck


----------



## jspun

1.) Old School Puna Buds from the Big Island.
2.) Maui Buds
3.) Matanuska Valley Thunderfuck 
4.) Humboldt Sativa/ Dank Hybrids
5.) kryptonite Bud Sothern Florida
6.) Chocolate Thai
7.) Fruity Thai
8.) Saint Martin/ Saint Maarten Sativa
9.) California Christmas Tree Bud
10.) Michoacan Black


----------



## Jose Jones

jspun said:


> 1.) Old School Puna Buds from the Big Island.
> 2.) Maui Buds
> 3.) Matanuska Valley Thunderfuck
> 4.) Humboldt Sativa/ Dank Hybrids
> 5.) kryptonite Bud Sothern Florida
> 6.) Chocolate Thai
> 7.) Fruity Thai
> 8.) Saint Martin/ Saint Maarten Sativa
> 9.) California Christmas Tree Bud
> 10.) Michoacan Black



still haven't smoked any Hawaiian grown dank


----------



## jspun

Hawaii is one of the few places in the world that has perfection growing conditions for the growing of superlative quality gange. Usually, you need good seeds and good conditions. Seeds suited to a certain environment that produce super dank might preform poorly in another environment. The Hawaiian Islands are a rare place were most seeds seem to perform well. It has a kind of magic. A special sort of "terroir" as thr French call it were all the conditiond: soil, weather, photoperiod, ect.... come together perfectly. Some kind of Island Magic- and there are an enourmouse amount of microclimates in the Islands.

So Puna, on the Northeastern Coast of the Big Island is one of these perfect spots. Here's my experience: Hawaiian buds are my all time fave. I smoked them 3 times on the mainland from a friend that was getting them from the Islands. The rest of the time I smoked them in the Islands: Probably a dozen over several trips- So i am familiar with the distinctive Island taste or magic. It is not that the intensity of the high but the quality/ taste of the bud- that fit the friuty, balmy, sweet scented environment perfectly- like a perfect wine and food match. The stoniest of the HI bud I got that was excellent high as well was from a CA expatriot surfer I picked up hitchicking in Lahaina. The buds were purpleish, acording to him grown in the Maui hills by a friend. When I busted out with my decent Cali weed instead he told me to save it. Rolled a joint with his friends at his pad- had me seeing ultra violet (this was in 93'). Best quality of high was from puna bud I smoked in Oahu (89') with my friends cousin during my senior trip. Other cousin that grew this was a Haole hippy from puna- superlative quality high and taste- best ever. Also smoked pako with haloe surfers (transplants from N CA that had been there for over 20 years.  at the Waipo Valley after a sess with this dark green sativa dank remember sweet taste- setting, comraderie- transported to heaven. Had a summer NW swell and offshores until 1000 fin overhead waves with 7 guys out. Freak day- usually blows out by 0900.

This is a post by a guy named Motoco that appeared in International Cannagraphic about classic sativas.



> HAWAII
> 
> HAWAIIAN PAKALOLO PREFACE
> 
> Hawaiian weed's fame extends to the early days of homegrown. In the late 70's when decent commercial grade Colombian would go for $500 a lb, the top Hawaiian bags would go for more than $2,000 dollars a lb. The equitorial islands tropical photoperiod and diverse gene pool produced what was indisputably the finest kind bud of the era. It was primarily south east Asian varieties acclimated to the region, but many of the first hashplants as well. Although the amount of Hawaiian pot was never much in the figure of the amount smoked in the US, it was easily the most sought after and the highest quality.
> 
> HAWAIIAN POT SCENE: THEN AND NOW
> 
> In the early days weed was plentiful and cheap because there were enough growers and few enough police. The reality of the situation is most of Hawaii has shallow rocky soil and is often nutrient depleted or extremely high in ph. The constant change of seasons makes it impossible to give plants any real amount of veg time so they flower almost immediately, and yield a really sad average of between 5-30 grams per plant for two of the three seasons. The long season is capable of growing large plants but many don't get the time to finish before the next season comes. But since there were enough people and empty land there was simply enough weed. You could plant as many plants as you wanted. And before the helicopter patrols you could plant giant growing long flowering sativas that would yield well. Each island had its own little flavor and specialty buds. Some famous strains of the day were Elephant ear, Buddha stick, Kona gold, Maui Waui, and many others were plentiful and easily available.
> 
> Unfortunately the scene today is changed quite a bit. There is endless helicopter patrols who make no real arrests but spend all day ruining personal growers stashes. Its very hard to grow commercial plots of herb in Hawaii, so its mostly personal growers who let off the excess harvests to the market. As you can imagine with yields being so low and situations so tough there isn't that much to go around. So Hawaii stays in a perpetual state of being semi dry and its a case of "who you know" more than probably anywhere else because there is constantly a harvest going on, you just need to find it. Since local grown bud is unreliable to say the least dealers started importing weed. Surprisingly today the vast majority of weed in Hawaii is imported Beaster and even mexican schwag.
> 
> There is plenty of local grown bud but since the helicopter harassment is so bad alot of it is loosely tended and rarely truely ripe. Growers make touch and go plots that produce midgrade type weed and thus they rely on alot of mail in for the high end stuff. Better local high end very rarely makes it out of the growers circle.
> 
> What people tell me about hawaii pakalolo prices is pretty much the same thing every time. Incredibly expensive or pretty much free. polar extremes. Shitty beaster 1/8s for 60 bucks or more quality for about 80 and 1/8. 600 dollar ounces are not uncommon at all. On the other hand since prices are so high many people grow their own weed. So you may meet a grower with a deal. Like my friend told me when he moved to Hawaii. He was there 2 weeks flat ass broke living out a van and couldn't afford any bud. He was surfing and met some hippy who offered to sell him some. My friend said "thanks man but I gotta save up for rent, I can't afford weed right now." The hippy told him to follow him to the woods. They walked down a trail and he showed him a little patch of herb deep in some bushes. They then walked further down and the hippy had a garbage bag buried. When he opened it up there was about a half a lb of weed in it and he gave both of my friends two heaping handfuls each for 10 dollars and told him "Welcome to Hawaii."
> 
> 
> As far as finding classic pakalolo nowadays its really more of a name than a reality. Hawaii has 3 seasons per year and this means strains change 3x as fast. When first brought to the island hardly any plants do very well. But they get used to it and start thriving and adapting. That is one thing I've spoken to several Hawaiian growers about and they all agree its very hard to keep a stone how you want it there. They just keep evolving and strains don't stay the same. So the bud you remembered 30 years ago might have a totally different effect today. However the flip side to this is good news. It means new Hawaiian strains are being created all the time as they adjust. However they are more and more often having indica genes in them from the same old sources. The new scene has an indica fetish in Hawaii and its not good for native outdoor bud.
> The best place to find old school ones is probably the hardest. The native Hawaiians are usually not very friendly in particular with white people and there is alot of racial tension there.
> 
> 
> MOLOKAI FROST is one of my most favorite strains off all much less from the islands. I smoked it all up before I got a picture, seems how thats how it goes with the best weed. Molokai frost is like a tropical bubblegum. it smells like some type of super tangy bubblegum that might be named "tropical treat" or something like that. THE softest smoking strain I've ever had and smokes and tastes amazing the day its off the plant. doesn't even really need a cure, its just that delicious. its a lazy sativa, but I love her. so happy.



No for the bad news the bad news.2 To to the overzelous, determined efforts of state, local and federal authorities under opperation green merchant, the amount of pakalolo (buds) grown locally has decreased significantly. To give an example, on my last trip to Hawaii- I was there with my wife for our friends wedding. Our friend had lived on the North Shore for a couple of years  so had connections on the island. Anyway, this was spring of 2007. Got some buds for alot- like $75 an 1/8. Anyway it was from a local source and I was willing to spend xtra for quality tropical buds. I was looking forward to it, it had been a while since I smoked good pako. I was dissapointed. It was very good but lacked the "magic" I had come to expect or tropical fruit or whatever you wanna call it. Figured it was the result of basterdized strains rather than pure landrace sativa. Anyway, I was at a party outside Haleiwa, at the house of one of the brides best friends and I got on the subject of buds and one of the locals. He said that there was a shortage of Island grown pot a said that most of the buds then were being imported from the mainland. It was some quality dank, no doubt about that, but again you couldn't taste the tropics- it was a sharp departure from the taste and high I had fallen in love with.

For more info: Qualiy  Buds and Ideal Growing Conditins Also, some good info on Sativa (I was a big fan of Sativa in my smoking Days).

Some places offer ideal conditions for growing buds like the Hawaiian Islands, Blue Mountains of Jamaica, Pearl Islands and foothills of the southern banks of the Panama Canal in Panama. Santa Marta Foothills in Columbia. Southern Sierra Nevadas in Mexico. Nepalese and Kashmiri Himilayan Foothills, Hindu Kush Mountains in Afganistan, Northern California and Southern Oregon especially the area around Garberville in Humboldt County, Matanuska Valley in Alaska during its short season (maybe).

Another informative thread is about clasic strains (semi indigenous). Term used is landrace: Puna Buds, Kona Gold, Kaui Electric, Maui Wowe, Molakai Frost, and a few other landrace sativas that are being kept alive by someone hopefully so they are not lost to history. Undoubtedly strains like sweet island skunk contains some of these noble genes:

THE ISLANDS
Hawaiian

Hawaiian a true classic. There is something special about a good island herb, and Hawaiian is among the best. When properly grown outdoors it has a wonderful and unique bouquet of fruity spice, similar to the sweetness of the fine Thai, but with a kind of tangy taste.

Good Hawaiian herb has always been a devastatingly powerful experience for me. It is very psychedelic and internally focused, contemplative and overpoweringly meditative. A Walk with the King, a Dance with the Queen, and a sunset on the beach! Aah... Hawaiian!

I have tried to equal the Hawaiian experience outdoor on the mainland, and indoors, with no success. Everything I have grown from Hawaiian stock turned out to be nowhere near the quality of the parent stock. This is true for three generations of trials. The product from Hawaiian seed was equal to the best plants grown from mid-quality Colombian stock!

This led me to a hypothesis about Hawaii: that just about any stock grown in Hawaii will turn out to be of unique and relatively high quality. Hawaii just happens to be one of those special places, I suppose.


----------



## cloud_nine

wungchow said:


> LOL at people who will say with 100% certainty what "strains" they have tried!
> 
> It's just fucking pot, stop wasting your time thinking up 1000 different names to call it. What one person calls "Sour Diesel" another person calls "Trainwreck", seriously, who can tell the fucking difference?
> 
> ---> Hate posts from stupid pot heads shall follow!



i bet you the tastes between the two strains you just mentioned are distinct.. stop smoking brickweed douchebag.


----------



## HarryHaller

Lately I've been smoking headband and bubblegum, would have to say headband is my favorite so far.


----------



## Taryth

wungchow said:


> LOL at people who will say with 100% certainty what "strains" they have tried!
> 
> It's just fucking pot, stop wasting your time thinking up 1000 different names to call it. What one person calls "Sour Diesel" another person calls "Trainwreck", seriously, who can tell the fucking difference?
> 
> ---> Hate posts from stupid pot heads shall follow!



If you honestly believe that all weed tastes the same, smells the same, and gives you the same high, then you're seriously missing a finer point of weed.

Also, when you buy from clinics, or professional growers, you're getting the strain you ask for.


'Sides, who confuses Trainwreck with Sour Diesel?


----------



## Taryth

jmaaan said:


> Mmmm.. I love livin' in Cali. My favorite strain is probably white widow. Sooo good, second is Lemon Kush and third is New York Sour Diesel. AMAZING strains.



Unfortunately, the first time I had White Widow, it wasn't cured properly, and the receptionist at the clinic was forthright with me.  But I was in a tight pinch at the time, and it was being offered for $10/g, so I picked up an eight.  Not bad, but, as is to be expected, the high was short-lived.


My all-time favorite has to be Master Kush.  Probably because I smoked it on the come-up of a roll (first time smoking on a roll), so it holds a place near and dear to my heart


----------



## Taryth

!_MDMA_! said:


> yea you i cant argue with the guy who laughed at everyone naming strains. ill admit some of you do know your shit, but when i see shit like blood diamond triple og, ganny mist, black magenta, permafrost and of course cat piss ( thats got to be the worst name ever, id laugh my ass off if someone ever told me "that cat piss was some dank shit")
> ... i cant help but laugh at you for calling your weed that when its obviously not a strain name?



Sorry to triple post . . .but Cat Piss is called Cat Piss because it _reeks_ of ammonia.  Just like Dog Shit, which supposedly smells like dog shit when it begins to flower, though I've never personally had the misfortune to be around a flowering garden of Dog Shit.


----------



## kayenta

There's this awesome hash going round London atm called Isolator - anybody else tried it?

But in general I like getting knocked around the head by a powerful skunk, or chilling out with some red lebanese hash. gorgeous stuff that.


----------



## CashewXD

only thing i've ever smoked was white widow. so far it's pretty good though.


----------



## pattbateman

super lemon haze .
it actually just won the cannabis cup.
the dopeman had gotten the seeds a few months ago cause he was in amsterdam and saw how popular it was out there and now i get to enjoy it! great drug dealer!


----------



## DiaLæT

I've never had a high that beat God's Gift. Never.

It felt like how people describe shooting up heroin. With the bloodstream and the head rush. Same deal. It was fucking incredible, goddammit!!!


----------



## Solipsis

Ah Bateman got lemon skunk right now hopefully it will be as legendary, but my favorites are:

- Arjan's Haze
- Mako Haze
- Super Silver Haze
and Blue Widow was really extremely special as well


----------



## .xbuzzybeex.

Bubblegum or white dolphin...not sure

and im pretty sure that the white dolphin is white shark...i just bought it from the dolphins coffee shop in dam and thats what they call it

veryyy nice bud, but would also reccomend strawberry haze...which, mixed with blueberry is a nnice berry haze 

amnesia also very awesome 

buzz xxx


----------



## .xbuzzybeex.

poor efforts to the haters in the thread as well 

just go to amsterdam and youll see what we're allllll talking about :D


----------



## spacegiraffe

Bought 120 of this stuff off my mates cousin and it was the best shit i've ever smoked.  After only a couple cones I was tripping balls, it was sweet.  He didn't tell us what it's called though, i'll have to ask some time.

By name the best i've smoked is Big Bang.  It was the shit.


----------



## neonmeatdream

The strongest and most intense high I've ever had was from some bud this dude from South Africa brought back, he said it was called Durban poison.  Smoked two bowls and was stoned all day.

Lately though I've been getting some really great bud thats being called jack the ripper.  Just a great lemony fruit taste and strong trippy stone.


----------



## mechanicalgrit

For smokers who blow now and then aren't really programming themselves to remember key elements of certains strains(trichome formation, color, density, taste, and smell). For this lesson, we can deduce ignorance is not bliss. Growers and legal buyers are lucky enough to tell them apart. Take for instance you wake up with back pain, the connoisseur is going to have his ducks in a row because he knows strain whatever has excellent narcotic qualities.

To sum it up, always research to the best of your ability.


----------



## largeamount

OG Kush


----------



## largeamount




----------



## .xbuzzybeex.

go look at a website called smokers guide mlove

does explain a bit

but if you really want to know...amsterdam is the place


----------



## ---===jack===---

red beard7/10
white russian8/10
white rhino6/10
spork4/10
purple nurple9/10
ak-4712/10 lol 1 bong had me stonned for an entire day 
spartan8/10
oj kush7/10
cant remeber the others but yer these are all local grown in oz an none of these had a particular bad taste,smell or any side effect


----------



## SolidGrain

From what I've had, Jedi from San Diego. Or anything with a pine tar scent/taste


----------



## oogie

Right now I'm smoking sweet island skunk and northern lights.  I've been tokin 25 years and the sweet island skunk makes my eyes bug out and my ears ring.  Absolutely devestating.


----------



## panic in paradise

probably DJ Short's varieties. always very stable, nice Ind/Sat ratios, some interesting growth structures, narcotic like medicinal effects, and usually some quick juicy thai's thrown in for exotic look, smell, taste, texture, and cerebral experience.


----------



## crazyhairman

2010 so far
Sour Desiel -sativa domanant   get up and walk


grapefruit skunk- indica domanant    shit make u a zombie


WHITE RHINO just for the taste , best tasteing budd high was nothing out of the ordinary,extremly stoned


----------



## oogie

Just got the Golden Goat.  Devastating.


----------



## Dandiwer

- Grand Daddy Purp
- Trainwreck x Purps
- Bubba Kush
- Koff 

Just to name a few.


----------



## Serious

Sour Diesel
Afghani Goo
G13

^ top 3


----------



## drscience

Sage N Sour
Headband
Lemon Kush
OG Kush
Skunk
Durban Poison


----------



## Rexeh

- Haze strains (Haze A5 / Amnesia Haze / Neville's Haze / Super Silver Haze / Strawberry Haze)
- Northern Light strains (NL x Haze / NL x White Widow / any good NLX strain really)
- White Widow / White Haze / Purple Widow
- Blueberry
- Super Crystal
- Silver Pearl
- Afghan
- Citral
- Super Skunk / Skunk #1 
- Orange Bud / Big Bud
- Jack Herer
- King's Kush

I smoke Haze strains mostly but there are so many out there... 

 -- Peace o/


----------



## b0arder753

Chem Dog
Hindu Kush
Blueberry
Strawberry Cough
OG Kush

are the first ones to come to mind

edit: oohhh shit King's Kush, how is that? Been wanting to taste the goodness...


----------



## Roose

Green Crack
Super Silver Haze
White Rhino

just to name a few


----------



## white_widow

oh roose, too good. i'd only add sour diesel and white widow to the mix, and we'll have ourselves a veritable plethora.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

trainwreck ftw :D


----------



## leiphos

all-times favs
=
granddaddy purple
+
afghan kush

as of this week I added og kush & g-13 to the list :D


----------



## .xbuzzybeex.

apparently theres a new og kush g 13 cross

that gown be oneeee resinous strain

sounds cool tho


----------



## WorldWarMe

Some real legit OG Kush is a hard taste to beat.


----------



## Rexeh

My next crossing / cloning experiments will be: 

*«◊»* BlueBerry (F1) x Amnesia Haze / Super Silver Haze (both F5 )
*«◊»* White Haze (F1) x Super Skunk (F2)
*«◊»* White Widow (F4) x Jack Herer (F1)

Also autoflowering seeds are awesome, I never run out anymore. %)

Super Crystal is another nice strain BTW


*NSFW*: 










-- Peace o/


----------



## Pillthrill

It depends what we can get here. Selection is limited in a town of 10,000 so we don't get the stuff maybe the rest of you do. 

I'm a fan of AK47. And we have a new one called LA Confidential but idk if they just made something up for the hell of it 

I'm not much into the naming thing. If it looks good, tastes good and gets you royally stoned...I'll take it.


----------



## StaffWriter

Purple Urckel (sp?) from NorCal. Scored near Berkeley. The best shit I've EVER had.


----------



## Sega420

Pillthrill, LA Confidential is from DNA seeds. 

a California seed company


----------



## panic in paradise

rexeh, which are the papa, which are the mama's?

i hope a male BB, because of the short flowering time 45 -55, or does the amne haze speedy up the haze flower time?

the widow/SS sound very interesting, the SS i had recently had nice uniform buds that were colorful and very grape tasting, fairly potent seemed like a good 55i/45s similar to WW, as well as their physical structure too for the most part. so in my mind those two are going to snuggle up nicely.

i have knowingly had AK47 once, im sure ive smoked it several, but i have two flowering and some cloning, so the real test is on, and on me too!

but i came in here to say....... white rhino is always good, my CG sold me some, i know it was because the guy who grows it(dad ahahh) for their clients was their. but he said it was trainwreck, i think he is selfconscious about his store, and the lack of variety, which is sad because the diesel, afgoo, afghani, bluetahoe, blockhead, blackdomina, church, hash, O/D purp sativa its all good!, it sounds like a lot, but if youre a med patient some shops/stores are really nice w/ a large grip of variety.

but they do what they do, and they have been doing it for 3 generations, so keep pumping out the very obvious white rhino, it fights my pain, it makes me hungry, it soothes my mind, and smells terribly strong of pears! lol,  the cure and trim is obvious now also


----------



## bit_pattern

Don't often get proper named strains in Aus, but recently been getting some bona fide White Rhino which has been damned nice, lasts forever in the vaporizer


----------



## In_A_Transit

Trainwreck +1


----------



## skn

nl x haze


----------



## Swerlz

Outdoor Romulan
Indoor Afghan
Power Plant
Blue Orge
Lemon Drop
L.S.D.
LA Confidential


the list goes on and on


----------



## skn

Rexeh said:


> My next crossing / cloning experiments will be:
> 
> *«◊»* BlueBerry (F1) x Amnesia Haze / Super Silver Haze (both F5 )
> *«◊»* White Haze (F1) x Super Skunk (F2)
> *«◊»* White Widow (F4) x Jack Herer (F1)
> 
> Also autoflowering seeds are awesome, I never run out anymore. %)
> 
> Super Crystal is another nice strain BTW
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Peace o/



what are autoflowering seeds?


----------



## Tunnelfission

I'm sure most are cross bred here, but can often be found to have reliable features. right now I have some piney smelling, uplifting smell, long sticks very dry well handled buds.

its a delight!

but in BC ive had the most amazing potent mind altering marijuana in my LIFE!! it is so crytally its hard to roll joints from! its absolutely spectacular i trip for hours!


----------



## DropDeadDevin

Being a lover of purple Indicas:

-Grape Ape
-Purple Kush
-Blackberry Kush
-Purple Erkle

Funny, 'cause whenever I ask what my buddy's have, they'll say Some good Sativa or Hybrid, and one of those four.


----------



## Newmoonrecord

#1.  Afghan/afghani / afghan kush

then purple kush

then blueberry

I use primarily for medical reasons (painkilling and sedation) so I loves me some pure indicas.  

I gotta say though, out of the good "stimulating" strains, i prefer sour diesel or bruce banner (strawberry diesel x og kush).


----------



## TouchN' Stuff Blvd

My favorites are tasty indicas.  Blueberry, OG Kush, well grown plain KUSH, I love you. 
Sour D is common around here somewhat, and though its really strong, its almost an uncomfortable sort of high for me


----------



## SineDieDCLXVI

I am happy to say that I have a license as of last month, and I would have to say regular medical Chronic.


----------



## HighonLife

Sweet Island Skunk (never extremely potent but IMO the smell n taste cant be beat)

Sour Diesel 

Afghooie

all good, not necessarily my favorite favorites, but these are def the best strains i have seen floatin around DFW in the last couple months


----------



## skn

HighonLife said:


> Sweet Island Skunk (never extremely potent but IMO the smell n taste cant be beat)
> 
> Sour Diesel
> 
> Afghooie
> 
> all good, not necessarily my favorite favorites, but these are def the best strains i have seen floatin around DFW in the last couple months



sour diesel in dfw? not in houston


----------



## SimplyOwnage

skn said:


> sour diesel in dfw? not in houston



By any chance do you know the widely available strains in Houston?


----------



## skn

TouchN' Stuff Blvd said:


> My favorites are tasty indicas.  Blueberry, OG Kush, well grown plain KUSH, I love you.
> Sour D is common around here somewhat, and though its really strong, its almost an uncomfortable sort of high for me



Well that would make sense cuz sour diesel is 90% sativa and u just said u like indicas


----------



## SineDieDCLXVI

Shit... I had Sour D yesterday.
Then after that I had a bowl of PurpKush


----------



## w01fg4ng

*MODS* can we get a poll on this thread?  Not all have to be mentioned, maybe just the top 10 or so we can vote on them.  That would be REALLY cool.

My favorites right now:

Chocolope
MK Ultra
LSD


----------



## spindizzy

Ill nino


----------



## Swerlz

Headband
Sour Headband
oh and how could i forget

Chocolate Thai.. the smoke tasted like you had a mouthful of delicious milk chocolate


----------



## SineDieDCLXVI

I'm changing my favorite... since I'm growing inside my PC at the moment, I'm going to say LowRyder.


----------



## skn

nevermind i can get some sour diesel x hash plant and no i dont know the strains in houston


----------



## SimplyOwnage

Afghan kush homie.


----------



## Km013

Mr. Nice Guy

Damn...


----------



## zanrok

I was never able to get the top-of-the-line strains, so out of what I'd smoked I'd have to say AK-47.


----------



## Pillthrill

^Its like that too here a lot. Especially since I don't do it much. But we got kick ass K2 today!


----------



## Outta Pocket

Every strain is my favorite!!!

Hah... Amnesia Haze is up there if I had to pick just one.

My ideal strain composition is 70% sativa 30% indica give or take.  Best of both worlds.


----------



## kayenta

Outta Pocket said:


> Hah... Amnesia Haze is up there if I had to pick just one.



You've clearly never had Super Silver Haze. Amnesia Haze is _weak_.

I'm pretty much with you on 70 sativa/30 indica though.

Lately I've run into Strawberry Diesel and Red Haze, both of which were excellent.


----------



## In_A_Transit

train wreak


----------



## Outta Pocket

kayenta said:


> You've clearly never had Super Silver Haze. Amnesia Haze is _weak_.
> 
> I'm pretty much with you on 70 sativa/30 indica though.
> 
> Lately I've run into Strawberry Diesel and Red Haze, both of which were excellent.



I don't know man.  Find some stronger Amnesia Haze from the Dam.  To each his own...


----------



## KrazyEyesKilla!

Sour Diesel, Trainwreck, Kush, sour d x kush


----------



## In_A_Transit

just got orange crush today blown away blown aawy


----------



## Johnny blue

I've never had much luck with orange crush. Probably just never had the real deal. 

I've had some really good widows that always taste clean and produce a very enjoyable high that comes down to not a hint of burnt out. That is my favorite, for those reasons.

I've also had some bomb sour dies that knocked my fucking socks off but, reduced me to garbage as well. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## scubagirl200

atm blue white widow 

best high i've ever had


----------



## PK555

I has it a while back and I got it from my uncle, he called it Tulsa Tops and it was fanfrickentasic.


----------



## .xbuzzybeex.

strawberry haze was yummy  not as good as amnesia tho...


----------



## OxycontinAnonymous

man I'm all about Hazes, especially super silver haze, other than that nothing really has the body high and buzz of afghani bud.


----------



## b4rd

AK-47 hands down.

Then White Widow.


----------



## b4rd

MR. Feel Good said:


> And we smoke that kush!



and we ball like swoosh


----------



## psychomimetic

My top ones are Afghan Goo, Silver Haze and White Widow. Some of the best pot I've ever smoked was homegrown without a name, but that strain was incredible, and it grew completly on accident from some random seeds that had been thrown out in the past. That one plant produced over 5 ounces of some incredible chronic, the high was also different from any other pot I've ever smoked, the cannibinoid blend was great.


----------



## Xx420ryan420xX

Some of the best I've had in a while was God's Gift Purp and Afgan Goo.


----------



## yucatanboy2

I really miss the blueberry i had in california like 6-7 years ago.  It was blue, and smelled/tasted like blueberries when you smoked it!!!  The high was so great, chill and relaxed, perfect strength.


----------



## amber_dawn

wungchow said:


> LOL at people who will say with 100% certainty what "strains" they have tried!
> 
> It's just fucking pot, stop wasting your time thinking up 1000 different names to call it. What one person calls "Sour Diesel" another person calls "Trainwreck", seriously, who can tell the fucking difference?
> 
> ---> Hate posts from stupid pot heads shall follow!



This is like saying an apple is just an apple and people are stupid for saying it's a "pink lady" apple or a "golden delicious" apple, because it's just a fucking apple. 

seriously, you're the stupid one here. If you can't tell the difference between strains, you've probably only ever smoked ditch weed out of a metal pipe.


----------



## amber_dawn

StaffWriter said:


> Purple Urckel (sp?) from NorCal. Scored near Berkeley. The best shit I've EVER had.



my first thought too, although i got it in VA. It was some amazing stuff.  

OG Kush didn't do much for me....
Sour Diesel has gotten me WOAHHHHHHHHh though, quite a few times
Jack Herer is a great one too


----------



## Liquid Sunshine

GDP, Metal Haze, The Purps, and maybe Bubba Kush

EDIT: Also I'd have to say some Afghan breed I had was amazing.


----------



## Km013

amber_dawn said:


> my first thought too, although i got it in VA. It was some amazing stuff.
> 
> OG Kush didn't do much for me....
> Sour Diesel has gotten me WOAHHHHHHHHh though, quite a few times
> Jack Herer is a great one too



I had OG Kush several times in and around winchester, leesburg, and ashburn and I agree that it was unimpressive.


----------



## memphis10

had some really good strawberry cough once, was phenomenal

the widows consistently treat me well


----------



## iShroom

bubble hash or silver kush


----------



## DoorsofPerception

Super Snowdawg....holy shit that was amazing.


----------



## b0arder753

memphis10 said:


> had some really good strawberry cough once, was phenomenal


Strawberry COugh is soooo fucking tasty


----------



## scubagirl200

blue white widow (blue dream + white widow)


----------



## jspun

Puna grown Landrace from the big Island is my all time favorite. Maui bud is a close second.

Outdoor CA sativas are also favorites. Michocan black is up there. 

On the indica side- Matanuska thunderfuck (RIP) is the most potent poy I've smoked. "Christmas Tree Buds"- probably big bud hybrid, covered with crystals and grown in CA is a personal fav. I know alot find purplrs over raidsd. Got a good batch in the 80s.

Cryptonite bud (cripee) from soth florida was also of superlative quality.


----------



## D'n'BRaver

Cinderella 99 for taste, and Amnesia haze for effect mmm


----------



## leiphos

Manhattan Sour Diesel, but I don't smoke any more...


----------



## Rockandrave420

The best I had was prolly purple haze that shit had me on my ass


----------



## whitemilk661

FrostyMcFailure said:


> veer away from the under educated highschooler's & you may be lucky enough to see their is a HUGE difference between Indica & Sativa based strains. Most Train wreck is not Arcata train wreck(the REAL trainwreck) & Greenhouse released  fake ass train wreck just like soma released a non diesel diesel.
> Not everyone is getting "hooked up" behind the local seven eleven & when receiving compassion from care takers who grow for medical patients in medical areas it seems like a totally different story.




Please enlighten me to what the difference between indica and sativa is when it comes to the high and why it's different.


----------



## scrappy

In no order.....Golden Goat
                       Schrom
                       Mustang Mist
                       The White
                       UK Cheese


----------



## scrappy

whitemilk661 said:


> Please enlighten me to what the difference between indica and sativa is when it comes to the high and why it's different.



Indica is body buzz, couchlock...Where Sativa is a soar up, racey, cerebral high


----------



## Wise420

Trainwreck, Hawaiian Snow and White Widow are very nice.


----------



## Vader

I love all of Arjan's Hazes, I've enjoyed UK Cheese a lot as well.


----------



## Teonanactylln'

SWIM's a sativa fan, so the Herrer strains - Cin99 in particular. Light of Jah, Durban Poison, and the favorite any time of day, no matter the situation, Silver Pearl.

they want to try old-school kali mist tho... barely anything but calyx, from what they hear.

blazin' some SSH right now... I'm a big fan of Prop 215... Keep the OTC, taxed, regulated big business bulls%&t away from our medicine!


----------



## Vader

You don't have to use SWIM here.


----------



## PK555

Yerg said:


> You don't have to use SWIM here.



To add do what Yerg said it's actually discouraged and won't help you any.


----------



## w01fg4ng

This seems to be very region specific for me.  As in, one strain in one part of the world, is just not the same as another region.

e.g.

Netherlands (Amsterdam) - White Widow
Colorado (US) - ChemDawg
California (US) - Bubba Kush



I have been looking around the world to match Amsterdam's White Widow, and I just can't find it...


----------



## Vader

It's definitely the case in the Netherlands, every time a strain gets real popular the Dutch try and breed something close to it and release it under the same name. For instance, NYC Diesel that you get in Amsterdam is not real NYC Diesel (in fact, this really annoyed me at one coffeeshop, the dealer insisted that UK Cheese is inferior to the bastard Dutch version. It isn't.).


----------



## Teonanactylln'

ok thanks... just being a n00b.


----------



## panic in paradise

scrappy said:


> In no order.....Golden Goat
> Schrom
> Mustang Mist
> The White
> UK Cheese



schrom was available to me recently, the name has stuck in my head, heh.
ill haves to check it out.

i still have to go with;
God Bud;-p
Flo
White Widow
White Rhino

if i could only grow one it would be -
BlueBerry, or PurpleHaze; Purple Haze +1

they always taste/smell great, are potent, and the effects can be manipulated harvesting at different points.


----------



## Greenstar420

Love so many different kinds its hard to pick one so heres a few, 

Bogbubble
Mk ultra
OG
Cali orange
All kinds of HAZE - yummm


----------



## scrappy

panic in paradise said:


> schrom was available to me recently, the name has stuck in my head, heh.
> ill haves to check it out.
> 
> i still have to go with;
> God Bud;-p
> Flo
> White Widow
> White Rhino
> 
> if i could only grow one it would be -
> BlueBerry, or PurpleHaze; Purple Haze +1
> 
> they always taste/smell great, are potent, and the effects can be manipulated harvesting at different points.




Schrom is        Romulan x 1974 Columbian Gold   btw


----------



## panic in paradise

thanks, i was just about to have some romulan actually, heh.

good meds, i made sure i wasnt going to be out of that particular strain for a while.

now i see why they have the pair.


----------



## scooterbaba

i love so many.all of them !!  this year my fav was lemon super haze and amnesia haze
i love Kali mist alot\
love Maryjuana
Legalizeeee it


----------



## Teonanactylln'

were workin' on that in Cali... I can't wait to see how much the "smog" increases on Nov. 3rd!!!!!!!


----------



## PoppyLlama

Blueberry Trainwreck, Gods Gift, and my favorite of them all (a locally grown strain) would be Face Annihilator


----------



## t.ska

gods gift is sooo gooood


----------



## ayyye

Endless sky was my favorite. Made me feel just great.


----------



## panic in paradise

a while ago i picked up like .7g, to make things even of this stuff called *SandWidow*... amazing, something tells me it was a Haze & White Widow?(x afghani) cross, but i really dont know.

anyone have any info on this stuff.
just prefect...


----------



## Candy_Raver

Indica strains:

Grandaddy Purple
Purple Kush
Master Kush 

Hybrids:

Chemdawg

Sativa:

Trainwreck
Super Silver haze.

-PLUR


----------



## spiralza

Sweet Island Skunk...or Jackhair.  Yeeeeeah.


----------



## DiscoLover

G-13 or Lemon Haaaaaze


----------



## DavisK4high247

Jack Herer,Strawberry Kush,Master Kush and of course MTF from Alaska=Manatuska Thunder Fuck which is super strong high thc..over 30%+ THC...lol,any great weed is cool with me...to all the unknown /unnamed straind sover the years from idoor growers I can only add that I do not know what do call them since no one told me the name so = unnamed killer buds..


----------



## Swerlz

Currently: Lambs Breath


----------



## panic in paradise

^
ive been wanting to try that.
 lambs bread/breath


----------



## ratio

Sour Diesel, and Super Glue.


----------



## SirTophamHat

haze (silver), any kinda diesel or blueberry.


----------



## Swerlz

panic in paradise said:


> ^
> ive been wanting to try that.
> lambs bread/breath



It's really tasty stuff

Here's a pic of it:

*NSFW*:


----------



## panic in paradise

cool 

looks like it has a grassy/earthy and sharp citrus smell.

that would be interesting to breed with.


----------



## weekend addiction

Had some stuff that was supposedly from Cali. No strain name was given to me. It was green and fluffy with huge orange hairs.


----------



## debaser

Northern Lights 5 or Skunk 1.


----------



## Vader

Those are the only strains that are green and fluffy with big orange hairs? Really?


----------



## whitemilk661

scrappy said:


> Indica is body buzz, couchlock...Where Sativa is a soar up, racey, cerebral high



Where's your evidence to back this up? Is there any science. 



Really? That's interesting. I've been smoked "pure sativa" and "pure indica" many times on many different occasions. 


There is no difference, maybe there was a long time ago, but now everything is crossbred anyways. 


Also you people realize you can exploit the THC level of sativa and indica right? 


Weed is weed. THC is... THC.


----------



## debaser

Yerg said:


> Those are the only strains that are green and fluffy with big orange hairs? Really?



I didn't answer to WA. These two strains are my favorites, that's all. No connection with the precedent post.


----------



## Vader

Ah, I see, that makes much more sense.


----------



## panic in paradise

whitemilk661 said:


> Where's your evidence to back this up? Is there any science.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That's interesting. I've been smoked "pure sativa" and "pure indica" many times on many different occasions.
> 
> 
> There is no difference, maybe there was a long time ago, but now everything is crossbred anyways.
> 
> 
> Also you people realize you can exploit the THC level of sativa and indica right?
> 
> 
> Weed is weed. THC is... THC.



and THCV, and a variety of CBx chems.


----------



## whitemilk661

panic in paradise said:


> and THCV, and a variety of CBx chems.



Isn't THCV an antangonist?


----------



## pinkstarscracate

I like mostly Indica strains, but some strains I've smoked are

Northern Lights
Afgan
Jack Herer
White Widow


----------



## panic in paradise

whitemilk661 said:


> Isn't THCV an antangonist?



heh, this may be true...

but the CBx family is just as important as THC, atleast to us chronic-pain patients.


----------



## mr.muncheez

Purple Kush
Sour Diesel
Headband
Afghooey

Anything I've grown with my own two hands haha ;-)


----------



## jspun

*Favorte Strains*

Hard to say. I would say, though, that the mex dirt weed was the very wordt. it had lots of weed. I suspect the terroir is horrible for growing mota west of the Sierra Madre, especially the component that involves caring for the plants/ However, I rare good find would appear- rarley. However, 5 lincolns for a quarter 0z was better than 12 lincolns an 1/8th so I cold smoke alot more. But the quality of the high tended to be mediocre, would burn you out, and often induced a headache. I had a few mexican friends in San Jose that prefered it to kind ( they were able to find it from their cousins- kind bud would get them too high) but were actually rather hard to find except during late summer drought-opposite of San Diego were Kind bud back then was harder to come by and mexie was everywhere. But I decrese

So, from my rusty clonopin/xanax/ benadryl induced memory:

Puna Buds from the Big Island is my all time fav. The high was not too strong or not too subtle but just right. The tropical sweet taste and mellow high went perfectly with the vibe on the big island. I had similar experiences with bid Island bud on the Big Island on Waipio no sure of spelling) after a rare summer NW swell with offshores. Smoked with local Hoales that were transplants. Smoked it a few times on other occasions and it had that "magic only Hawaiian buds have. Maui bud that I was smoked out with by a Haole transplant from the mainland was super good- purpleish or dark, high quality high, but a very potent bud as well. If Puna bud was a 99, this was a 97. (Mex ranges from 20-30 @ worst to 60 @ best.

Buds I got in Carribean were great too. And Michoacan black from the tropics of mexico (a different leaugue than commercial mex) were the whole bud was black, sticky, and mostly seedless. I'm a sucker for tropical thais.

Kypie ( kryptonite bud) from south florida (everglades?) was another great bud. Fkuorescent green with a lime/mint taste. Had me staring at a computer screen for 3 hours trying to write a single coherent sentence for a paper due that evening or the next day. This was presumably grown outdoors (now Florida is experiencing an undoor proliferation of grow rooms.) 

Highest I got was from kind bud that a friend on my team brought to a soccer tournament in Reno. This was CA bud. After smoking it I went outside and felt and my vision looked like I was underwater- I almost experienced depersonolization. This was the first time after years that I managed to complete the video game dragon slayer. Matanuska Thunder Fuck was the strongest. Smoked a bong load, it creeped up, and hit me with a sledge hammer.

Christmas tree (pine smelling bud released around christmas time), purple hair bud, California Orange, Purple hair bud, purple bud, green bud with bright red hair.

For Hash, Kashmiri and Morocan OO from Amsterdam were the best as was one that was alleged Afgani bud. Had lots of bad hash, though. To summerize

1.) Puna Bud
2.) Unspecified Big Island Bud
3.) Maui Bud
4.) California bud smoked in Reno
5.) Matanuska Thunder Fuck
6.) Fruiy Thai (Juicy Fruit)
7.) Chocolate thai
8.) Mint Chocolate Thai
9.) Krypie (South Florida)
10.) Bali bud
12.) Sativa from St. Martin
12.) USVI St. Thomas Bud
13.) Virgin Gorda Bud
14..) Christmas Tree bud
15.) Purple Hair bud
16.)Purple big solid bud
17.) Red Haired skunk
18.) redish Kasmiri Hash!
19.) Morocan 00 from the Dam.
10,) Afgani
11.) Some misc buds I've tried several years back from dispensaries
12.) Michoacan Black

Too try list: Durban Poisson
Panama Red
Santa Marta Gold- that looks like actual spun gold.
Nepalese temple Balls
Classic mexican trpical strains


----------



## debaser

Nepalese Temple Ball from Dutch Flowers in the Dam is divine. There something in it which puts you into orbit much better than all the other black hashes. But the coffeeshop itself is lame. Score and go somewhere else to indulge.


----------



## Vader

Yeah, last time I went to Dutch Flowers the dealer was a fucking dickhead.


----------



## poisticker

G13 x Hashplant or skywalker og without a doubt the best buds ive smoked


----------



## Skeksis

Great White Shark and Sour Diesel


----------



## Greenstar420

Ok lets see so many great kinds of herb,,

1. Jack Herer - the real one, not one of the million knockoffs
2. Sourdiesel 
3. Super lemon haze  yummmmm!
4. Cali orange
5. Blueberry x Haze

Waiting to try, Cindy99,  Bog sweet cindy, Sour bubble, and Dj shorts F-13


----------



## dubbster

Sour Diesel
OG Kush
Cotton candy Kush
Super trainwreck

I'm a sucker for indica kush strains, they always deliver


----------



## childofthenight

Only legit super lemon haze for me ! hahah


----------



## whataboutheforests

atomic northern lights
og kush 
sour dies
blueberry
cindi 99
not sure what strain of weed i got in canada was but that shit was ridiculously good
grandaddy purp


----------



## Puntr

OG Kush and Green Crack


----------



## AmbientSoul

sweet tooth, blueberry, or death star. not a big fan of kush, but don't mind it when there isnt anything else.


----------



## Big)Sky

Personally for me a propper kush would have to top my list. Green Crack for a nice sativa high.
A social smoke should without a doubt be a sativa. When i puff an indica strain i seem to get real quiet and lazy. As opposed to when i smoke a sativa i get uplifted and motivational. I love having a variety of both sativa and indica loaded in a jar. It makes life so amazing


----------



## awsomeocory

g-13
headband
white widow!


----------



## DeMiZe-420-

wungchow said:


> LOL at people who will say with 100% certainty what "strains" they have tried!
> 
> It's just fucking pot, stop wasting your time thinking up 1000 different names to call it. What one person calls "Sour Diesel" another person calls "Trainwreck", seriously, who can tell the fucking difference?
> 
> ---> Hate posts from stupid pot heads shall follow!



this just goes to show how little you know about weed
ohh & i know what strains i smoke because my brother grows medicinal marijuana and he wouldnt waste money on clones labeled big poppa kush, deathstar, white widow, skunk misty, pre 98 bubba if they werent real.. 

have you ever smoke Og kush and bubba kush? they look similar but the tastes are wayyy different


*NSFW*: 









^This is Og kush (i got a couple more i could upload later)

anyways my top 3
1. pre 98 bubba kush
2. dumpster (ohio strain)
3. jilly bean


----------



## ducednig

not in order but just the bests i've tried.

Blue Dream
Maui Wowie
Sour Diesel from SoCAL
OG Kush
Green Crack
Bubba Kush
Grand Daddy Purple
Train Wreck
G13


I say Green Crack, Sour Diesel, and Blue Dream gave me the most intense highs

I've yet to try
Strawberry Cough
Northern Lights
God's Gift
Venom
White Widow

those 5, i REALLY want to try =]


----------



## vibrancy3

trainwreckmolly said:


> trainwreck ftw :D



i gota go with trainwreck, hog and white widow crossed with northern lights 

(smoked that since i was a youngin)


----------



## Tillianne

My favorite used to be Blueberry.  However, I recently had the opportunity to try "Blue Dream" which is a Blueberry Haze mix.  It's very nice.


----------



## shakey36

*bubblegum*



hydroazuanacaine said:


> i fucking love "bubblegum." or, if that is all nonsense, i love the weed that dealers around here call bubble gum. it looks white from afar, but up close you can see that the plant matter is damn near blue. wild.
> 
> strawberry cough is a strong second. when your dealer calls your 8th "strawberry cough," and then you go home and smoke it and it actually smells and taste like berries, you gotta smile. plus the super red hairs make it look strawberry pinkish red at a quick glance.



definately bubblegum for the lovely high, strawberry cough i`ve never had the opportunity! we smoked bubblegum all weekend in amsterdam after trying 4 other strains like ak47 etc


----------



## madassmolly

white rhino or amnesia haze. nothing beats a stone that puts you right on your ass


----------



## Psychonauticunt

The best strains I can remember having tried are:

Neville's Haze x Skywalker
Buddha Cheese
Hawaiian Snow
Sage N' Sour
Bling Bling (G13 x Chronic)
Laughing Buddha
Sour Diesel


----------



## paranoid android

Kush
White Widow
White Rino
Northern Lights
Sour Diesel



 My tastes change alot though and price is a issue


----------



## weekend addiction

Had this stuff called Trainwreck the other day. This was the kind of pot you only see in magazines....


----------



## brooklynbuRniNg5

sour diesel all the way baby!!!


also i got this bud called cali mist one time and that was pretty dope shit


----------



## scrappy

whitemilk661 said:


> Where's your evidence to back this up? Is there any science.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That's interesting. I've been smoked "pure sativa" and "pure indica" many times on many different occasions.
> 
> 
> There is no difference, maybe there was a long time ago, but now everything is crossbred anyways.
> 
> 
> Also you people realize you can exploit the THC level of sativa and indica right?
> 
> 
> Weed is weed. THC is... THC.



Thats just not true...I've smoked killer racey uppity buds, and I've smoked knock you out, put you to sleep buds...I've also smoked nugs that suck all together...There is a difference. Thats like saying oxycodone, and oxymorphone are the same, they're both oxys....read a friggin book, or magazine..


----------



## bjv07

No specific order

Lemon drop
Purple ice
Blue dream
Northern lights
White widow


----------



## bwanajzj

These are strains I have grown in the past,  some organic soil grows, some in home-made hydro setups of various types (in order of favourite to least favorite):
G-13xHashplantxCitral skunk (had countless grows with this baby over the years, got a clone from a buddy, and it seems like it is impossible to find other growers who have worked with this strain... the closest to a name I came while researching was Dragon Haze - so anyone who knows where this strain comes from, let me know plz... sadly to say, the mother no longer lives, had to off her due to travel and lack of available foster parents - a horrible day that was)
Sour Diesel
Papaya
Amnesia Haze
Sensi Star
Hindu Kush
Bubbleberry
White Widow
Jack Herer (maybe it was grown wrong, cause people usually like this one, but if you ask me it's just a classic strain that is outdated... so much better skunk is now in circulation)
+ many many more


----------



## derkaderka

My golden bud is blue dream. When grown right it's the most potent sativa, at least that I've smoked.(4 years)


----------



## Tunnelfission

I like anything dense hard and light green/whiteish, usually anything that fits that description and comes from BC canada is what i consider world class


----------



## schwiftee

I'm in Illinois, and for the past few years I've been getting this strain called Red Diesel, which if not the best, certainly as good as any bud I've smoked.


I wanted to add, I glanced over the previous page and noticed trainwreck at the top of many peoples lists.  This is another bud I've been turned on to relatively recently and I would say RD is definitely a step above it.


----------



## crazyhairman

Neville's Haze   thank you,  we got some down here that was pritty good,   also somthing called cinderella  they were both pritty good ,  kinda average high though


----------



## crazyhairman

Sensi Star
  i had a few diff batches of this ,  it was relly frekin good,  the high lasted forever, and relly got u stupid, but not paranoid at all.   relly good relaxed high,  good taste too,  the looks were deceving, and very uniform, frosted, dence nugs .   it was great


----------



## opiateman

AK47
White Widow MAX
Mango
Russian Hash

These are The "strains I enjoyed the best. To the guy who says there just names well wake up guy
with the advent of MM and hydro closet growers there are as many strains as there is days in the weeks and more coming at us every day with quality growers. I have tried at least 15 different strains and they all had different properties some I liked and some I didnt.Its just like smoking a stogie "its all tobacco but some are way better than others.My opinion only
but doesnt it make sensi"?


----------



## iseewhatsnotthere

Any OG but more specifically Skywalker 
NYC Diesel 
Blackberry Ape 
Master Hindu
Cloud 9 
Purple Kush


----------



## arohydro

Trainwreck is probably my favorite. Durban Poison is another. I haven't tried a ton, but I tend to prefer strong sativas.


----------



## reformer

Arcata Trainwreck for sure... It was love at first sight and I haven't stopped dreaming of it since. A perfect combination of introspection and spaciness.


----------



## verso

Can I ask a question real quick without getting flamed for it? How do all of you really know what it is you're smoking? I remember _back in the day_ when weed was either shake, good or great, and no one would ever call their weed by a specific name.

But now, I have friends talking about fucking blueberry this and sour that, white widow something or other, kush and haze and blah blah blah. That is not to say that different strains of weed do not exist because of course they do and they can be found in Amsterdam, I'm sure. But here? How do we really know?

I remember my roommate in college asking me what type of weed I liked to smoke. I sort of looked at him, confused, and answered, "uhh... _good weed?_" He thought I was funny. The next time someone asks me what I like smoking, I'll answer, "I like smoking blockhead charlie brown or kangaroo's tail."


----------



## PokeballDropper24

Mine (in order) ATM are:
Blueberry Yum Yum
Blue Dream
OG Kush
Trainwreck


----------



## KeepingThingsReal

Primo Kush got me the most physical high I've ever gotten. And I was vegged out, but it was insane. My mouth was INCREDIBLY numb and I couldn't feel my tongue. I have a high-tol, so I usually need alot to get high. I took 1 light (I knew I could get much much more out of this but my lighter stopped working) from a small ass nug from an apple and bam high as hell to school. Nice and mellow in low doses. Everything seems so smooth 

A mix of Frankenstein and Zone will fuck the shit out of you both psychologically and physically. I felt like the Human Torch from the Fantastic 4.

Kool-Aid Kush is a super nice mellow-out


----------



## Jibult

I h aven't had the pleasure of trying a lot of medicinal-quality buds, but of the 10-15 I've managed to get my hands on my absolute favorite has been Headband.


a close second was what was sold as Blue Jack, an alleged Blue Dot X Jack Herer hybrid. there wasn't a guarantee on what that one truly was, just the dealer's word... but after a gram or so of it I started feeling an anesthetic/pain-killing aspect to the high.


----------



## jspun

When I smoked:

1.)Puna Bud
2.) Maui Bud
3.) Outdoor CA Sativa
4.)CA Orange
5.) Matanuska Valley Thunderfuck (the original strain)- Alaska
6.) Kryptonite Bud from south Florida
7.) Michocan Black
8.) CA Christmas tree bud
9.) Bali Bud
10.) CA puprple bud
11.) Chocolate Thai
12.) Mint Chocolate Thai
13.) That Juicy Fruit
14.) Golden Thai
15.) Skunk Bud
16.) Morocan 00
17.) Caribean Bud from St. Martin, St. Thomas, and Virgin Gorda BVI.

Except for up to # 5, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Favorite are sour diesel, durban poison, og kush, ak47 and green crack.


----------



## w01fg4ng

chemdawg all day and all night


----------



## Swerlz

Headband is crawling up my list


----------



## HippieChick

*Oh I am so jealous!*



benzosandnuggets said:


> Personally, NYC Sour Diesel knocked me out of my chair and had me giggling at my carpet patterns for about four hours after facing a joint. Next day, I tried it with four mg alprazolam. Can't tell you that story because I can't remember it.
> 
> My friend had some Purple Goo shipped over from Cali too, which also blew me away. Hell, all of nuggets I smoke blow me away, but to what degree... well, there's only one way to find out.



Even though this is Arkansas, I have no idea about 'strains' ... we are called the natural state and pot is plentiful.  I've smoked the better part of 20 years, gosh come to think of it, approaching 25 now.  Anyway, I've never known that I was smoking a particular kind ... went into a nightclub once when I was about 21ish and met up with a guy I went to high school with who was just back (in the navy) and he and I go to the car and he breaks out this little, bitty braided thing, said it was a I want to say Tie Stick?  I'm thinking oh man this is gonna be crappy.  I honestly don't remember going home that night.  Knocked me on my butt.


----------



## Tunnelfission

How reliable is naming by strain? are folk out there full of it and anyone under the age of 18 just calls everything "kush"? I've been having a hard time with this, considering how many different types of "blueberry" and "juicy fruit" have gone around, I think most consumers are buying bullshivism! 

but seriously i'd never pretend to know the strain name unless I grew some seeds or saw the process from scratch, to many people using the same burned out lingo to describe weed so i get suspicious of true strain identification.

"this OG kush is the KILLS" and i'm like "... I thought that was blueberry... kills?"

I always describe and know weed by the look of it but I never put a name to it, I just know what I like and wont like by the smell/look/smoke of it.

Can one properly identify a strain with what is in their hand to say pictures on the internet of specific strains? I just think the stuff going around in the streets is NOT the stuff being glorified in "high times" and the like.


----------



## Vader

> I want to say Tie Stick?


Thai stick maybe?

A lot of people are bigging up durban poison; is there a high-grade strain being sold under that name? Because dp as I know it is a South African landrace, with all the hallmarks of African bushweed (peppery taste, shitty buzzy paranoid high).


----------



## Heroin Girl

- Pineapple kush 
- Grapefruit
- Northern Lights
- Maui wowie
- Super lemon haze
- Granddaddy Purp


----------



## The Network

white widow has literally given me a boner before.
Blueberry is cool too.


ALSO LOL you can tell all the 12-year-olds infested your thread when they're posting "blueberry yum yum" that's a song little ones, not a strain.


----------



## delta_9

I spent a few weeks in Amsterdam in November, and was VERY impressed with a strain called 'chocolope'.  It's a 95% sativa strain by DNA genetics.

Hands down the best smoke I've had in many years.

The coffeeshop also had an isohash called 'grey crystal' which was among the finest hash I've EVER sampled.


----------



## mollycoddled

purple doo doo!


----------



## Vader

> The coffeeshop also had an isohash called 'grey crystal' which was among the finest hash I've EVER sampled.


Are you sure it was isohash and not just ice hash? I was under the impression that chemically extracted cannabis products were considered hard drugs under Dutch law.


----------



## delta_9

Yerg said:


> Are you sure it was isohash and not just ice hash? I was under the impression that chemically extracted cannabis products were considered hard drugs under Dutch law.



It was an ice water extracted nederhash.  Perhaps made with an isolaler, or bubblebag.

What's the difference by the way?

edit - nvm, didn't see the "chemically extracted" part of your post.  No it was not this.


----------



## Vader

Iso-hash is made from hash oil that has undergone a process that converts CBD and the lower rotating isomer of THC to the higher rotating isomer of THC. The oil is usually combined with powdered marijuana or some other filler to give a hashish-like solid product (isohash is not, technically speaking, hashish).


----------



## delta_9

I see. Thanks


----------



## whataboutheforests

some strains i've come across that i've REALLY liked recently are skywalker kush, Ed Rosenthal, and Magic Bud.


----------



## Axed

Going to college has led me to probably some of the best strains I've ever encountered. 

Jack, Headband, and White Diamond were all fabulous. Jack made me very silly, Headband was nice and had the best comedown ever (not tired at all after), and White Diamond just made me super, super stoned. 

Sour Diesel is another good one, although that seems a pretty common answer.


----------



## Topman420

GDP! Great Idica!!


----------



## schwiftee

I want to give another shout out for Red Diesel that I come across near chicago.  Its some good shit mang!


----------



## hydrochron

Bubba kush, smokes so and gives a really euphoric, trippy high.


----------



## PoppyLlama

Northern Lights and Face Annihilator (homegrow)
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/9945/faceanihilator1.jpg
http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/8854/faceanihilator2.jpg
http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/6212/faceanihilator.jpg


----------



## fanofyou

Can anyone recommend some hash's in amsterdam?


----------



## Sega420

creme, king hassan, mazar i sharif, nepalese temple ball if you can find it, manali charas, bubblehash, ice-o-lator, jellyhash, butane honey oil.. 
all are good starting points in the world of hashes and extracts.


----------



## Vader

Jellyhash and BHO are illegal in dam, and the other names you give are so widely used for so many different products that they're close to useless without giving the name of the coffeeshop (which I take it doesn't violate the no sourcing rule). The nicest hash I smoked when I was there in November was the special casablanca from Rokerij, really tasty and reasonably priced. Tastier than the three more expensive kinds that they had there. Not the strongest, but it depends what you're looking for really.


----------



## crazyhairman

the best ones aint got no name or we forgot cuz we were in a hurry, and lookin for laws


----------



## hempster

humboldt express by billygoat seeds (versitile strain-psychaedic and uplifting if you only get one strain at a time this is my choice then)
the white x 98 bubba kush by ograskal (fave indica)
chemdawg d- clone only (tastey and super potent, and not debilitating like the white bubba)

I also got a pack of Alien Technology x Chemdawg d, and Alien Technology x Cheese, both should be as good if not better then just about anything out there but i have not popped seeds out of these packs yet


----------



## the_milkman

Blue Dream,  amazing sativa,  great flavor,  one of my favorite strains at the moment..

also picked up some Marilyn Jane OG kush that was THE BOMB.  i think that one was an indica.


----------



## panic in paradise

i may stick with growing---
PurpleHaze(G13labs)
NL#5(sensi)
TrainWreck(arcadia indeed)
&
idk, the PurpleKushxTrainWreck
is pulling me through a CNS firestorm
blinding(disturbing at times) pain
and 
a heavy heavy heart.

thats good meds.
most the weight is resin...

ill have to pop some Mr. Nice though, before i could pick 3 bushies with confidence.


----------



## TyphlosionDragon

it's been said already but SOUR DIESEL. Just smelling a nice nug of it makes me drool lol. For a good second I'd say Apricot Kush. The first time I smoked that I was on my ass. Well,on the floor lol


----------



## Scheduled

benzosandnuggets said:


> Personally, NYC Sour Diesel knocked me out of my chair and had me giggling at my carpet patterns for about four hours after facing a joint. Next day, I tried it with four mg alprazolam. Can't tell you that story because I can't remember it.
> 
> My friend had some Purple Goo shipped over from Cali too, which also blew me away. Hell, all of nuggets I smoke blow me away, but to what degree... well, there's only one way to find out.



I second that.  NYC Diesel, no doubt!  Its the only strain that gets me high.


----------



## crazyhairman

this week iits blue dream


----------



## Lord

I've tried dozens, undoubtedly more than a hundred strains. One strain I remember as being very nice was *Power Plant* or *Pure Power Plant.* Not the strongest, but very clear and smooth. Easily beats garbage like Jack herer and Skunk.


----------



## Ian224

Overall: Sour D or Purple Haze
Northern Lights is good too, currently growing some.


----------



## Denver Relief

*DJ Short Flo*

We recently got this awesome phenotype of DJ Short Flo that was so pretty, tasty and strong I couldn't believe how wonderful it was. The flavor was sweet and clean, the effect was long lasting and sat right behind the eyes.

Take a look at this picture I took of it:


----------



## šljiva

Snow White or Purple Haze.


----------



## robo250

I have recently been collecting various strains and putting them all in a separate bag. I have a little over a dub by now this bag consists of Master kush, Super silver haze, Super lemon haze, Mango kush, OG kush and one unknown strain

What type of effects do you see these strains having a strong indica? sativa?

What have been your experiences mixing different strains. 

Does anyone else tend to do this?


----------



## Asyd420

mixing strains is the best. you get multiple effects compared to smoking just one strain alone.


----------



## freehugs

Oh the beauty of hybrid strains :D


----------



## robo250

Yes I cant wait to smoke this most likely tommorow ill post back on how it was


----------



## freehugs

If you plan on smoking the entire thing you should wrap one blunt or two joints.  Go with the joints.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Sacrilege!


----------



## TearItDown

robo250 said:


> I have recently been collecting various strains and putting them all in a separate bag. I have a little over a dub by now this bag consists of Master kush, Super silver haze, Super lemon haze, Mango kush, OG kush and one unknown strain
> 
> What type of effects do you see these strains having a strong indica? sativa?
> 
> What have been your experiences mixing different strains.
> 
> Does anyone else tend to do this?



I did something very similar. I collected different strains until my Bday in march. Up until then I had OG kush, master kush, og/master cross, banana kush, south african sativa, green crack, ice, chem dawg, sour daddy, AK, blue dream and 5 other unknowns. All of the kushs were heavy indicas, the south african sativa, green crack, chem dawg, and ice were more sativa. The others were more a mix.


----------



## Vader

I honestly don't see the point of it. Why go to all the effort of selectively breeding plants to exhibit certain characteristics if you just want to mix them all back together? You don't mix a little bit of every kind of booze together to make an extra-delicious drink.


----------



## Thizz Man

Yerg said:


> I honestly don't see the point of it. Why go to all the effort of selectively breeding plants to exhibit certain characteristics if you just want to mix them all back together? You don't mix a little bit of every kind of booze together to make an extra-delicious drink.



It's breeding. Genetics, traits, characteristics. When you back cross your looking to get more of the traits from the original parent your backcrossing with. Who knows though, maybe us humans might ruin the cannabis gene pool.

Today I'm driving over 100 miles to pick up some bud that's suppose to be amazing. He might be one of the oldest growers in Rhode Island but he works hard at his craft and he's been working for nearly 10 years to finalize this strain, just finished curing 2 days ago. :D


----------



## zyNc973

i schmoke that schwagga you fucking feel me?!?!? lol i only used to smoke that good shit nothing less than high quality, but nowadays ive been smoking strictly ari. i have a dealer that sells nickbags that weightwise are about the same as a dime of good shit, which makes it really worth it and a good buy. im all about quanity over quality. fuck good shit, if i can get just as much weed at a lesser price then ill take it. give me 2 nicks of shitty weed and it comes out to like twice the size of a dime of sour/piff, and best believe theres more total active thc and i get way higher. yaaadigggggggggg.


----------



## Thizz Man

zyNc973 said:


> i schmoke that schwagga you fucking feel me?!?!? lol i only used to smoke that good shit nothing less than high quality, but nowadays ive been smoking strictly ari. i have a dealer that sells nickbags that weightwise are about the same as a dime of good shit, which makes it really worth it and a good buy. im all about quanity over quality. fuck good shit, if i can get just as much weed at a lesser price then ill take it. give me 2 nicks of shitty weed and it comes out to like twice the size of a dime of sour/piff, and best believe *theres more total active thc and i get way higher.* yaaadigggggggggg.



That's your thing but that's false


----------



## Vader

> It's breeding. Genetics, traits, characteristics. When you back cross your looking to get more of the traits from the original parent your backcrossing with. Who knows though, maybe us humans might ruin the cannabis gene pool.


I understand what a backcross is and its value. I don't understand mixing a myriad of different strains together to produce a totally average blend, as should be obvious from the context. 

zync, this isn't the lounge, there are standards here and certain things you can't post.



> That's your thing but that's false


Really? Got a source for that claim? Lower quality weed will generally get you more THC for your money (look up "diminishing returns"), which is why we recommend people use it for baking (and why it's popular in the first place.


----------



## Thizz Man

Yerg said:


> I understand what a backcross is and its value. I don't understand mixing a myriad of different strains together to produce a totally average blend, as should be obvious from the context.
> 
> zync, this isn't the lounge, there are standards here and certain things you can't post.
> 
> 
> Really? Got a source for that claim? Lower quality weed will generally get you more THC for your money (look up "diminishing returns"), which is why we recommend people use it for baking (and why it's popular in the first place.



I can't speak for the prices your getting but there's a lot of strains known for THC levels and cannabinoid ratios that far exceed the anything degraded bricked Mexican schwag will get you. There's many strains these days that are known for THC levels of over 20%, some recently been topping 28%


----------



## Vader

^I've been over this before, those numbers are ludicrous, there is no way that 28% of the mass of any cannabis plant is THC. As before, I'm guessing you don't have a source? In any case, I'm not talking about THC concentration, but absolute THC per arbitrary currency unit. You can't honestly tell me that you think people are better off making cannabutter with the highest-grade bud?


----------



## Thizz Man

Yerg said:


> ^I've been over this before, those numbers are ludicrous, there is no way that 28% of the mass of any cannabis plant is THC. As before, I'm guessing you don't have a source? In any case, I'm not talking about THC concentration, but absolute THC per arbitrary currency unit. You can't honestly tell me that you think people are better off making cannabutter with the highest-grade bud?



Originally I wasn't referring to making cannabutter and I've only made that once so I can't really comment on that. However THC %'s are measured by gas chromatography, I'm not gonna provide a source because it is used regularly in various studies, in fact with the growth of the medical marijuana industry quality testing is becoming an industry that actually generates revenue off testing for THC and other cannabinoid percentages. 

This is standard, a common misconception underlying these debates is that the percentage is based off the overall weight of the sample but that's wrong, the percentage is based off the weight of the oils involved in the sample.


----------



## Vader

^Right, in that case, as I've said before, it's a silly measure, as it doesn't take into account the abundance of oil. If sample A has 10 units of oil that is 20% THC, and sample B has 20 units of oil that is 10% THC, then they are both equipotent, but by this measure sample A is twice as good.

Anyway, interesting as this is (really, I find it very interesting), it isn't strain discussion.


----------



## Thizz Man

10% THC can still be dank, or at least some really good mids but I agree with what your saying, makes sense.

Anybody ever had an old school strains?


----------



## Vader

Yeah, Northern Lights and Skunk #1 are both pretty old-school, but how old school are we talking? I've smoked imported weed from Thailand/Africa/Jamaica that is presumably from landrace strains. Anyone who has smoked imported bud has smoked an old-school strain (well, not imported from Canada or Holland, you get what I mean).


----------



## Thizz Man

The legendary ones old school ones, from the 60s, 70s, 80s, even 90s,

Panama Red
Acapulco Gold
Alaskan/Matanuska Thunderfuck
Colombian Gold
Durban Poison
Vietnamese Black
Black Magic African
Asian Fantasy
Lambsbread 
1987 'Roadkill' Skunk #1
Northern Lights
Chocolate Thai
Any Thai
Maui Wowie


----------



## Vader

^Well, squidhead is an old-schooler, and there are lots of others on here, who have smoked those strains. It's hard to compare them to modern sensi though, because they're seedy brickweed. I've smoked DP, and nameless other Jamaican/African/Thai weed. Tend not to be my favourites tbh, very energetic, sativa feel to them. I like the taste of African weed, it has a pepperiness to it, Thai weed tastes like chocolate which sounds nice but actually isn't great (although I don't like chocolate that much...).


----------



## Toker23

Green Crack
OG kush
Strawberry tai
Mojo
White Widow


----------



## Lucy's Lover

blue cheese
northern lights 
big bud
dunno about the rest alot of our weed isnt named but its all high grade

as for the grade vs dayweed debate the deald dont have that much of a difference in weight so i only get grade


edit forgot to mention lots and lots of lovely mango


----------



## robo250

I smoked my bag earlier today it had a nice mix of all had a nice head high a very nice body high I felt slightly tired but the sativa in the super lemon haze kept me awake all around it was a very enjoyable high,

Im going to continue collecting strains


----------



## robo250

Yerg said:


> I honestly don't see the point of it. Why go to all the effort of selectively breeding plants to exhibit certain characteristics if you just want to mix them all back together? You don't mix a little bit of every kind of booze together to make an extra-delicious drink.



Yerg mixing strains is quite different all buds have different effects and I dont breed them so there's no hassle for me


----------



## Thizz Man

Just came back from my road trip. I'm happy for the grower for completing his project and he's super psyched about it, for me this bud is a bit too much. He's saving it for 420 and for now he's just enjoying other people getting high off his creation. It's called *Chopperwreck*, the lineage is Vietnamese Black x Super Skunk x Alaskan Thunderfuck although he said he wouldn't say what combination of each. 

Positives:

The smells amazing, really strong stank up my car (this might be a negative for some people), smelled like a dead Skunk mixed with various spices
The taste - real old school dank, 
The initial onset, it hits you very nicely and immediately. A cold rush to the head and within 10 minutes this stuff creeps up on you and starts bringing you up in the air...which brings me to

The negatives

The high was just too much, instant paranoia (and I usually handle this well but this paranoia was so strong I felt like my heart was beating too fast), extreme anxiety, I was shaking and getting cold sweats - Complete dysphoria


----------



## VespaVixen

*Best kind for Terminally Ill?*

Hi,
I had a question, I wanted to try and find the best type of cannibis (sp?) for chronic severe pain. I get horrendous pain in my GI tract to the point that I pass out and can't eat. I've been able to keep my weight up just tolerating the pain but I'm getting concerned this isn't going to last long and I'm going to end up back at my 70lbs I was several years ago. I've been getting a lot worse lately and have kept it to myself. I just have been trying to eat more high caloric foods to keep up my 120lb frame.
Any help? Advice? I need something that will just make me not feel like complete shit. I don't like the high feeling all that much and I can't handle nausea because (sorry to be graphic) but I vomit blood and my blood count is already really low.
I can get them as baked goods as well, I have a friend that can make them for me if I get it. I just need to know which kind.
Greatly appreciate the help everyone thank you!

Sorry to be such a downer btw, I just am a really honest straight up person. Always have been and always will be.


----------



## Vader

It's "cannabis", since you asked. I'm very sorry to hear about your situation. All I can say is that trial and error is probably the best way to find out what works for you. We have a megathread for question about strains, to which I will now escort you.


----------



## zyNc973

best kind for illness? hrmmmmmmmmmmm, MEDICAL GRADE.


----------



## Vader

"Medical grade"? What's that exactly? Last I heard it was just indoor cannabis, and could be from any strain. Dispensaries sell indica and sativa strains, as well as a plethora of extracts and preparations. We've already spoken about constructive posting.


----------



## zyNc973

LOL, i think its a bad question. i wouldnt say that theres any specific strain you should be using for whatever illness you have... maybe so, but fuck it. id say just go with anything that is on the medical level, and a cleaner type a bud. anything thats not on the streets, but you can still go on the streets and get something good that is just fine. but i think it would make sense to think that indica strain suits some illnesses better than sativa and viceversa, but forget about talking about specific ones on each side. thc is thc, the only thing that is differentiated in different kinds of weed is the cannabinoids. you cant possibly think that cannabinoids are going to have much positive impact on illness, thats ridiculous.


----------



## g-bald

*Wondering if anyone has tried this?*

Last night, I got high.  I got really really high.  I'm talking about being higher then I can remember being in years. 

Here's a little background about my smoking experience.  I've been a daily smoker for about 6 years now.  Now when I say daily smoker I mean it.  There have probably been only a handful of days in the past 6 years that I didn't smoke.  By now I have probably tried hundreds of types of weed, as well as every method of smoking possible.  

The bud was called Mr. Nice Guy (yes, like the weed dealing service they create in the movie Half Baked).  The best way to describe the smell would be earthy, almost smelled like pine.  I was wondering if anyone out there had an experience with this type of bud before, and if so, how did it make you feel?


----------



## Thizz Man

I just got word that somebody who smoked the Chopperwreck I was talking bout ended up being rush to the hospital for a panic attack and he was measured with a temperature of 102

Is it okay for me to post pics, I don't think it was just me anymore I think this bud is on some other level, I don't know if people can really even enjoy this one. I got just a lil under an ounce should I make hash out of it? Will that make the high better?


----------



## Vader

Yeah you can post pics, NSFW tags though please. Making hash is just going to make it even stronger. I'd try smoking less.


----------



## Thizz Man

*NSFW*: 


















This is a pic from a different phenotype that has another week before harvesting, these aren't mine or anything but he let me snap a shot of his girls. The second two are the cured buds


----------



## DavisK4high247

^^^ Tasty looking buds!! And g-bald I have smoked bud that sounds very similar in taste and smell that you are talking about, but this weed was really a pine and cedar smelling buds that made me really high in a laughing giggle type way, which is rare for me to get the giggles from weed after smoking for 20+ years now..Dunno the name of the bud though, it was indoor high grade sinsimilla some old hippe dude and his woman grew in their basement grow room..Sold me some for cheaper than average for weed that good, but I smoked with them about 20 years ago, and off and on since then, when i'm around their area, I usually bring some good nuggs or something to smoke with them.

I smoked some Jamaican Red Point , aka Punta Roja in Amsterdam Coffee shops, one of their more expensive strains in the Netherlands, but this stuff was grown outdoor in jamaica , like all Jamaican bud is, no seeds, red leaves,red bud, etc.. it was really good mid-grade quality IMO. The Punta Roja(Red Point in  Amsterdam) was a little stronger than this Jamaican grown outdoor bud, but I suspect the Amsterdam stuff was grown indoors and was grown from the most potent plants of the strain they could get. 
Anyway It sells for a good lower than average mid grade price, cheap for the quality and potentcy, at least In New Orleans and in Memphis ,brought up from New Orleans where It comes off a ship or something..lol


----------



## Thizz Man

Just picked up the High Times Field Guide, lots of commercial strain descriptions

Just heard Dank 2.0 and Big Book of Buds 4 came out

Over time, I've read all 3 Big Book of Buds, Cannabibles, and Dank (as well as many other cannabis books) cover to cover. I'm more into the strains than I am into the high


----------



## TRENZYME

if you want to get stoned and like indica punch then try sensi star.. its out of 40 plus strians ive grown over the years its by far the most potent
ssh, white widow, g13 x sour d, sour bubble and titans haze kick ass to


----------



## jamaica0535

One of my favourite strains that I have smoked (and yes, i talked with the person who grew it about it) was one called Supergirl. Seeds brought over from Amsterdam 7 generations of selective breeding before the result I ended up smoking. 

Grown in dirt, completely organically. 

The result, likely some of the best bud I have ever smoked. Ignoring the idea that its grown naturally, the quality of this bud was way better than most of the bud i have ever smoked. 

The high, im of the opinion its strongly Sativa. Most pot makes me at least a little bit tired, this stuff almost had an energetic quality to it. Its not very common to smoke something that seems to be nearly a pure Sativa. Google says the strain super-girl is more indica, but this is 7 generations down the road from what it was. 

But getting to the idea of it being grown organic, this bud is very easy to smoke, great flavor with less harshness than I am accustomed. Everyone I let smoke it thought that it was some of the best they have had. Very sticky, like if there is a small stem in while your rolling a joint and it makes a hole, you can literally remove the stem, pick up the cylinder of weed, place it onto a new paper, and continue. 

Found some photos of it, actually happy with how a few of them turned out.... Gotta love multiple kinds of macro shot.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Wise420

Nice bud. Your making it out to sound like outdoor weed isnt as strong as indoor though. Not true, nothing can beat the sun.


----------



## Thizz Man

Wise420 said:


> Nice bud. Your making it out to sound like outdoor weed isnt as strong as indoor though. Not true, nothing can beat the sun.



Organic doesn't mean outdoor


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ true, but I agree with his point. If you can harvest weed outdoors under the natural sun _especially_ if the harvest date is mid summer when UV levels peak, then whatever strain you're growing is more likely to express it's genetic potential, often giving you better quality bud than you could ever grow indoors under natural light, organic or otherwise.


----------



## Thizz Man

Artificial Emotion said:


> ^ true, but I agree with his point. If you can harvest weed outdoors under the natural sun _especially_ if the harvest date is mid summer when UV levels peak, then whatever strain you're growing is more likely to express it's genetic potential, often giving you better quality bud than you could ever grow indoors under natural light, organic or otherwise.



I know what your saying, I've always dreamed of being able to grow at high altitudes even if that's just the top of a hill. According to many the absolute greatest place in the world to grow is in the natural soil of Hawaii under the natural sunlight which influences a short growing season (most plants in Hawaii harvest less), this might be a phenomenon that's island specific to Maui.

Even though we yet to have a light that can mimic the spectrum of light given off by the sun, with today's lighting advancements growrooms can now add LED lights such will increase the spectrum of light making up for the deficiencies of indoor growing.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ I'm not sure about Hawaii, although I'm sure it's probably a good location to grow weed, but I believe the Mediterranean or most places closer to the equator are usually up there amongst the best. 

I'm not sure I agree with your LED comment, given the state of LED grow light technology now (it's appalling, to be frank), but I agree with the sentiment that lighting technology has improved a lot. I think, however, that unless they can come up with a lighting technology that gives you a lot more light output of a semi-decent spectrum from a lot less power input, growing weed indoors with lights is going to become a lot less desirable (granted, there will always be a need/demand for commercial growers or those that can't or won't grow outdoors). Energy prices are going through the roof right now - so much so that it's getting to the stage where I just can't afford to grow indoors much at all really.

The south of the UK gives a climate good enough to grow extremely good weed. The only problem is that a lot of strains keep flowering into the autumn when it gets colder and more rainy, causing issues with mould. However there are strains that have been developed which are 'semi-autoflowering'. Unlike autoflowering strains they start flowering in about June when the number of hours of light starts to decrease and they finish in time before you get major issues with bud rot etc. The strains I bought were from Female Seeds - Purple Maroc, Maroc and I also bought their Purple Power which had been off the market for a while, but has now been improved. I've not grown this type of weed before so it should make for an interesting grow. The good thing about our climate in the south of the UK is that we have the gulf stream, which moderates our climate, making growing anything from tomatoes to weed much easier. If the climate in the South of the UK is good enough to grow the sort of grapes they grow in France to make wine, then weed will definitely grow generally without any major issues.

Shown below are Purple maroc and Purple Power in that order. 


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










edit: when I said I think LED lighting technology is appalling, I meant for growing plants specifically.


----------



## woamotive

Just smoked some of my purple passion. It feels SO different from the blue cheese I smoked the past two days. Muuuuch heavier. I can't type anymore as my phone feels SOOO heavy. I shall report back later!!


----------



## Amu

*Popular Cannabis Strains with a high CBD to THC ratio*

Several studies have shown that CBD has beneficial properties and is a useful cannabinoid. I've also found it to moderate some of the bad symptoms I get from high THC strains. 

Indicas and Sativas are said to have common CBD to THC ratios even though indicas grow with more CBD in them. 

So what are some strains you know of / have smoked that are high in CBD but still contain enough THC to produce a psychoactive high?

P.S. I currently can't grow my own cannabis so I'll be relying on medical dispensaries to have that strain in stock, so it has to be relatively popular.


----------



## DaleGribble

If indicas and sativas really do have equal CBD to THC ratios, contrary to most of what I've read (even though most of that isn't clear cut, just personal observation of effects), then I'm not sure you'd be able to track any down without literally testing every strain enough that you could get a good "average" representation. Because of how much that would cost, I'm sure it is not possible.


----------



## Amu

DaleGribble said:


> If indicas and sativas really do have equal CBD to THC ratios, contrary to most of what I've read (even though most of that isn't clear cut, just personal observation of effects), then I'm not sure you'd be able to track any down without literally testing every strain enough that you could get a good "average" representation. Because of how much that would cost, I'm sure it is not possible.



I'm guessing any strains that have effects indicating a low level of THC would automatically have plenty of CBD in them. Have you generally heard sativas have more THC? "Skunk" Cannabis would probably not be good for you, although it would be easier on the lungs since you'd be smoking less of it. CBD counter-acts the negative effects THC has on short-term memory impairment among many other positive effects such as preventing psychosis. That's one reason that vaporizers aren't always the best route since most don't reach the flash point of CBD and only end up vaporizing THC and some aromatic compounds.


----------



## RegisteredStoneeer

Well Ive tried Harlequin which is promoted because of its high CBD to THC levels. I know some people say its not as much a high, but I did have a distinct buzz of some sort.


----------



## Amu

RegisteredStoneeer said:


> Well Ive tried Harlequin which is promoted because of its high CBD to THC levels. I know some people say its not as much a high, but I did have a distinct buzz of some sort.



Yeah that's one problem with CBD, it doesn't produce as much of a psychoactive high as THC does


----------



## Voxide

*Pure Sativas and pure indicas*

Is the difference in the THC:CBD ratios enough to warrant a completely different range of effects? Can you blatantly tell the difference when you smoke one or the other? What are the heaviest and strongest pure sativa/indica strains? Which category does mids or regs typically fall under?


----------



## perKeceT

yes, you can tell the difference. to me its a completely different drug. regs are indica usually i think.


----------



## gavatron@oz

hey there,

Not sure about the mids and regs question, i live on an island in the middle of nowhere and we dont use the  terms here..so fill me in..reading high times and other weed mags i always thought it was quality.

As for distinguishing the different effects of indica and sativa strains....indicas( Afghani and Morrocan varieties etc.) are a hash style body stone,great for the evening grille as it can havea couchlock effet. Sativas (Hawaianand Thai varieties) are more of an active head stone,bit clearer and motivating..a  morning smoke..


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Sativas cause me anxiety. I prefer indica any day. I like my weed to relax me. Sativas can also make me jittery and geek. I just like to get slowed down if you know what I mean.


----------



## jookie

Mids can be indica or sativa. It's not "usually sativa" or "usually indica". 

I personally love indicas much, much, MUCH more than sativas, but I do enjoy the occasional sativa.


----------



## laCster

if you want to achieve a sativa high, just buy some hash with 40-70% thc content because most buds only have a 5-25% thc content and the rest is CBDs
oh yah, and sativa>indica...


----------



## MrGrunge

I don't think one is necessarily better than the other.  It just depends on what kind of high you want.  Sativas have a tendency to cause paranoia and anxiety, but Indicas have a tendency to 'zombify'.  There's a definite difference to the high, and I can usually tell the difference between the two, but then you have hybrid strains and, unless you know what the parents are, you can have anything from general sativa/indica effects to a combination to something different altogether.

I don't know about 'pure' indica strains (although Kush strains generally tend to be pretty strong indicas), but from my research Kali Mist is generally considered to be one of the 'purest' sativas.

'Mids' and 'Regs' are just local terms for the quality of the bud, and say nothing of it's genetics.  Around these parts, 'mids' and 'regs' mean the same thing and usually indicate that the bud was grown outdoors with minimal supervision, where as 'KB' (Kind, Dro, Bomb, whatever you want to call it) is generally grown indoors.  But again, these terms are relative and don't consistently mean the same things.  Unless you're buying from a dispensary or some marijuana-related business, there really isn't a standardized cannabis grading scale.


----------



## Ol' Blue Eyes

Mixed is the best! Pure sativas make me buzz a little bit to much and pure indicas just make me feel grotty. Mixedddd!


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Gorilla Grape is one amazing indica I sampled several times.


----------



## grumpy w00kie

I like sativa's. They seem to give you more of a psychedelic experience.

Indica's after a long day or having body aches.


----------



## Voxide

How does the natural distribution of the 2 species vary? I've read somewhere that indica's are native to India and the middle east.


----------



## whataboutheforests

i can completely tell the difference.  Sativas give me more euphoria but also more anxiety.  I prefer indica strains myself, but I like having both on hand so I can pick what i'm feelin at that moment.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

If you're wound up from a stressful day, indica will make all of that irritation go away.

For me, if I have anything on my mind, a sativa will just amplify how much its bothering me.


----------



## RedRum OG

i dont see how anyone can really judge. there are not any purebreds any longer. im pretty sure by this point there is just a wide spectrum of different amounts/ratios of THC and CBD and i doubt it has much to do with indica and sativa. i feel like those terms are outdated


----------



## gavatron@oz

skunk#1 was one of the first stabilized strains bred specifically for indoor cultivation.its 50%afghani which is pure indica,very dark,stumpy broad leafed plant,and also 25% thai and 25% mexican..which are both sativas....usually a much taller,loose bud plant w narrow leaves..so it wasa hybrid( ive got some bad weed memory so this could well be wrong-please correct me if so..)

As the post above says,the gene pool of weed is now so mixed that its hard to lable a strain..there's also rudderails..as well as sativa and indica..

Even seeds from seed banks are rarely a stable strain..it takes alot of cycles and elimination process to stabilize,so its alot of bull shit..

If people out there get the chance to start a personal use indoor garden , i highly recommend it...its agood hobby andvery satisfying to smoke your own pride and joy...


----------



## slimvictor

In Amsterdam last month, I bough a 100% Sativa called Dr. Grinspoon.
It looks like ditch weed, but it is amazingly strong and produces a high that is unlike anything else that I have experienced. 
Very clear and able to function in public despite feeling almost too high...
I like it a lot!


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

For me, I have no experience with opiates or benzos and have chosen to have no experience with them due to family members having problems with them, etc.

This is a big reason for me liking indica. Indica can give that really fucked up feeling without going all the way there but also w/o addictive properties.


----------



## Vader

->Strain Discussion


----------



## Miss Nic

Ed Rosenthal.

The smell, the taste and the high reminds me of Amsterdam for the first time back in the day, getting completely toasted,. Just on another level.


----------



## anonymiss

grapes


----------



## whataboutheforests

Miss Nic said:


> Ed Rosenthal.
> 
> The smell, the taste and the high reminds me of Amsterdam for the first time back in the day, getting completely toasted,. Just on another level.



yes!!! i was a tad skeptical when I picked up an 8th of ed rosenthal but holy shit one of the best strains ive smoked in a while!

I fucking love GDP too


----------



## Keaton

Whats the scoop on the moon candy strain?


----------



## JackARoe

We've come a long way from the Acapulco Gold and Panama Red from the 70's.  It seems those don't even exist anymore.  It's all home grown green with the great names. Nice!!


----------



## Artificial Emotion

JackARoe said:


> It seems those don't even exist anymore



Government agencies don't give a shit about cannabis in general, so it's up to us folks to preserve cannabis genetics or else our favorite strains could be lost forever. Seeds stored in a fridge or a mother or father plant won't last forever, especially if they're stolen by the police or other criminals, so we need to be proactive about preserving good genetics.

I also think we need to do something about the trend of breeders/seed banks supplying feminized seeds exclusively. It's a bit hard to breed when you've not got any male plants, so just not supplying male seed stock to satisfy the demands of the majority of noob consumers for financial reasons is just not ethically sound and is incongruous with the ethos of our community. I guess some would say that's the price of a free market and a lack of regulation.


----------



## jeebis

i guess i kind of luck it in terms of strains (and medical in general) even though i'm in NY. my "guy"'s brother was part of the original crew that grew out the first batch of sour (late 90's/real early 2000's if i'm not mistaken. the diesel-smelling one-hit-wonder that we all hear rapped about), so i have a pretty consistant flow of connoisseur strains. 

Every 4 months I get Sour off an OG clone, and a few months ago my "guy" was given 1 clone of the original nyc chemdog that JUST got done with the curing process. I was wondering if anyone knew the real genetics (not the og kush x sour myth) of the chemdog? the best way to describe it is sour's kush brother (in terms of taste and effect), but it's bothering me, lol.


----------



## w01fg4ng

jeebis said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew the real genetics (not the og kush x sour myth) of the chemdog?


It's well accepted in Colorado that the strain Chemdawg originated from this area and is in fact is a parent of OG Kush as well as Sour Diesel (an accident from a hermaphrodite with Chemdawg breeding), Head Band and the original Diesel to name a few.

It's impossible to tell who the real mother and father is of the original Chemdawg, and thus the reason for some myths flying about.  Part of the reason for this is because Chemdawg has such an allusive yet extensive history.


----------



## Wise420

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Whats the scoop on the moon candy strain?


Never heard of it or seen it around in any seed shops.


----------



## HiLiKuS

anyone here given HOG a go? whats it like?


----------



## panic in paradise

the last i had was some shitty MasterKush:-\ and some bomb HolandsHope & condensed/mashed/waxed HashOil.

the HollandsHope was perfect, seemed a near perfect i65/35s, the G of the Oil out lasted the 2 8ths ahah. after growing for myself medically/legally i am astounded at what i get donating, the chance of it bringing Zero relief, _is damn scary_... as it does happen and is sickening in itself. 

im going to a new 'co-op' tomorrow, and had never heard of a non-disclosure agreement/contract with mmj 'dispensaries etc. any other med-heads familiar with this? i suppose in larger cities its pretty common.

id be doing that for sure.


----------



## Damien

> im going to a new 'co-op' tomorrow, and had never heard of a non-disclosure agreement/contract with mmj 'dispensaries etc. any other med-heads familiar with this?


I'm interested to see what it says.


----------



## panic in paradise

they came to me instead as someone on the phone earlier in the day was freaking out when told no to a _consignment_ - threatening to call the po-po's... lol


yeah, they didnt know the local _they believed_, but finished the day with deliveries anyway, i was fine with that.

Edit:
nice Burmese, Dutch Treat, and some CottonCandy that is freakin kill; was pointless it seemed to finish my _j_ of that shit.


----------



## jeebis

w01fg4ng said:


> It's well accepted in Colorado that the strain Chemdawg originated from this area and is in fact is a parent of OG Kush as well as Sour Diesel (an accident from a hermaphrodite with Chemdawg breeding), Head Band and the original Diesel to name a few.
> 
> It's impossible to tell who the real mother and father is of the original Chemdawg, and thus the reason for some myths flying about.  Part of the reason for this is because Chemdawg has such an allusive yet extensive history.



yea, I've heard tons of stories. some say it's an og kush cross out of cali, diesel pheno from ny, even a skunk/og kush cross that came from the UK. Idk, it's fantastic either way. 

and I finally found a decent camera, so pictures:

Chemdog:






Green Crack:






when I get bored i'm going to grab pics of some hash and this odd skunk cross.


----------



## jeebis

yay, hash!

and that skunk shenanigans. Has that distinct skunky cheese smell and a really distinct "skunk-like" high (To me, skunk/skunk crosses always have a distinct hybrid high that I cant describe...not unlike Thai or Diesel strains) but a really significant couch locked indica-ness to it. It's odd. Great bud, but odd, lol. (and yes i couldn't keep the camera that stable. I have an overactive nerve disorder, fuck off, lol)


----------



## Damien

> they came to me instead as someone on the phone earlier in the day was freaking out when told no to a consignment - threatening to call the po-po's... lol
> 
> 
> yeah, they didnt know the local they believed, but finished the day with deliveries anyway, i was fine with that.


I'm sorry but. . . What? :D 

I read that a few times and got something different every time.


----------



## Vader

^Isn't that the beauty of reading a pip post?


----------



## Damien

lol is PiP turning into Unsquare? 

It seems as though I've been able to read them before lol. Maybe I just need to be stoned.


----------



## w01fg4ng

jeebis said:


> it's fantastic either way.


damn strait


----------



## StickyChron

I have what I believe to be almost exclusive access (besides a single dispensary in San Jose), to a strain called Purple Frost. I have some pictures of a few choice buds I can post, but if anyone has seen something by this name before I am interested to hear what it looked/tasted/smoked like.

I didn't read any of the other pages or anything, but I have to say _*my favorite strain is Goo*_. Particularly Goo from a certain "ridge" from which it was originally created.  Older Northern California people should know what I'm talking about. Amazing strain for multiple reasons: High THC and CBD content, it tastes and smells like mangos and pineapples mashed together, it looks amazing, and it seems to grow perfectly in Nor Cal. *GOO, BEST STRAIN.*


----------



## fluffybudzz

*Your Favourite Strain in Amsterdam*

Hi guys,

I'm off to the Dam very soon and was just wondering if I could get some input about what your favourite strains are. 

I know what I like, but would love some recommendations.

Cheers!


----------



## Vader

We have a strain discussion megathread.

Amnesia Haze has been the big thing in the 'Dam for a few years now, the Dutch are pretty big on their hazes in general. White Choco is also a nice one. I was there in November, but I only really smoked hash, as I always do given the choice. I can't really give you info on which hash to smoke, as there's no continuity from one place to another; I would say, go for Moroccan over black or domestic (black is adulterated and domestic is bland an expensive), and don't just go for the most expensive one, follow your nose.


----------



## fluffybudzz

thanks for moving that.

Amnesia haze? I have just smoked two grams of UK grown amnesia haze. very nice cerebral high, didn't give much of a body high at all. proper giggly stuff. expensive tho, cost me *no prices*of it! 

one thats caught my eye is the chocolope that looks proper nice.


----------



## Voxide

*Cannabis comedown and after-effects in a non-tolerant user*

I'm sure most of you have seen my posts in this subforum. Simply put, I'm currently very intolerant to being high. It would take me about 4 full posts to explain what I like and don't like about being stoned.

But aside from that, I've noticed that about 4 hours after the comedown, and even the next day, I'm in a much better state than I was prior to smoking, and definitely prior to being high. I would describe it as a very relaxed and laid back feeling. No tripping or body effects, just a good mood afterglow. Originally, this is what I thought weed felt like. You can only imagine my surprise after the 1st time I smoked 

Any smokers currently on a T break know the feeling I'm talking about? How can I recreate this using either Cannabis or any other psychoactive drug, for that matter? I have never taken a short acting benzo like xanax, but this is exactly what I'd imagine it feels like. It's not a stimulating relaxation like a mild alcohol buzz, but it's more akin to a sort of emotionally blunted, chilled out feeling, but not overly burned out and tired or anything like that. If I enjoy mild highs and the after effects, should I just try to smoke the lowest quality bud I can find?


----------



## gblaze

smoking the lowest quality you can find will not neccessarily give you a milder high and milder after effects. Typical low quality will give you a headache if you smoke too much of it. Also, you may be smoking indica dominant strains. They are good for at night when you need to go to sleep, but if you enjoy a little bit of a milder and more awake high a Sativa would suit your needs more. Along with that, if you feel that you are getting too high and dysfunctional, try smoking half the amount that you were previously using. This, along with a sativa (most of the hazes, blue dream, etc) should give you the feelign that you are desiring. But smoking lower quality does not mean that you will get a relaxing and mellow high.


----------



## shpongle1987

*Tahoe og kush*

Has anyone else ever seen/had this strain? I feel like screaming from the rooftops to tell people how goddamn good it is. The high brought me rite back tot he first couple times i had ever smoked marijuana when i practically tripped i got so high. Amazing narcotic sort of high but was still very clear headed and my thoughts were warped like as if i was on a low dose of L or something along those lines....the high lasted for 3 1/2 hours which is INSANE because the majority of the weed i smoke only gets me high for an hour tops.....Il try to post some pics of the next bag i grab


----------



## Warped Reality

Never smoked, that but I've smoked White Queen, White Lights, Caramalicious, and White Afghan Lights, the WAL got me the highest, honestly I had the best body high ever, I was basically numb.


----------



## shpongle1987

just the name white afghan lights makes me want to cream my pants......im guessing its some sort of white widow x afghan x northern lights cross? Northern lights used to be my fav a while back when it was plentiful around here, used to have a light blue tint to it if i remember correctly.


----------



## Vader

-> Strain Discussion.
Shpongle, please check to see if there's an existing megathread for your topic before creating a new thread.


----------



## Voxide

gblaze said:


> smoking the lowest quality you can find will not neccessarily give you a milder high and milder after effects. Typical low quality will give you a headache if you smoke too much of it. Also, you may be smoking indica dominant strains. They are good for at night when you need to go to sleep, but if you enjoy a little bit of a milder and more awake high a Sativa would suit your needs more. Along with that, if you feel that you are getting too high and dysfunctional, try smoking half the amount that you were previously using. This, along with a sativa (most of the hazes, blue dream, etc) should give you the feelign that you are desiring. But smoking lower quality does not mean that you will get a relaxing and mellow high.



Understood. I really need to be careful with sativas though, major anxiety. With the indica, the paranoia and body hypochondria hits me in a way just so that I feel like I need to wait till the high is over, rather than freaking out and trying to "abort" it. If anything, I need to get my hands on a pure indica and smoke very small amounts from it. We're talking like 1 hit off of a one-hitter.


Still though, even the shittiest of highs give me a really nice afterglow the next day when I wake up. Wish there was a way to replicate this mild feeling without being stoned out of my skull.


----------



## Chainer

Voxide,

Go pure indica, as heavy as you can find.  White Rhino is abundant around here.  Take your question to strain discussion... actually*...  A strain with a high CBD/N count could help you too, but I am not aware of all your conditions.    I'm not sure what kind of answers you are looking for here.  You could spend a week getting absolutely blasted by smoking as many bongs as your lungs can handle for one week.

Seriously though, I've known many friends with similar conditions because they either never smoke even though they enjoy it, or they can rarely find it.  You're tolerance will raise with use, even if small amounts make you feel like your on a mild acid trip.  Try a pure indicia with high CBD count and just sit down and watch a movie.


*----> moved to Strain Discussion


----------



## gomorrah

Back in 2006 I was in Amsterdam and smoked Martian Mean Green.  Insane.  Also Neville's was ridiculous.  Both paralyzed me.


----------



## slimvictor

Dr. Grinspoon (100% Sativa)
Connie Chung
Alaskan Matinooskan / Thunderfuck

(The first two from Amsterdam, the third from a grower FOAF)


----------



## Prelude2TragedyII

Hey, Ive been growing Northern Lights #5(indica),  and I was wondering if I should cross it with Pure Power plant. (sativa) 

I usually like strands that are more indica dominant, but I dont really know what to expect when I cross strains, I'm just getting started into the IDEA of crossing strains as chainer had brought it up to me, so , I just got interested , 

Is crossing two indica dominant strains worth while?
Or would I most likely just end up with what I started with (again, I apologize for my ignorance in this field I just started growing within the last 6-8 months, so I really just know the basics of soil growing.)

Was wondering what to expect when cross breeding, or if its just random like having babies, you never know what color eyes they will have or what ever etc.


----------



## QuasiModo

^do it for science


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Prelude2TragedyII said:


> Hey, Ive been growing Northern Lights #5(indica),  and I was wondering if I should cross it with Pure Power plant. (sativa)



No, I would not bother doing this. NL#5 is an IBL iirc and Pure Power is an F1 hybrid iirc. Keep the NL#5 and cross it with another IBL such as Skunk #1 for example (an example of an IBL, I'm not saying to use this one necessarily).



Prelude2TragedyII said:


> Was wondering what to expect when cross breeding, or if its just random like having babies, you never know what color eyes they will have or what ever etc.



Random, non uniform plants all over the place is what to expect. Not worth the effort IMO (I don't mean to sound rude when I say this).

Btw, do you mean strain when you say strand?


----------



## Vader

If you cross two stable IBL plants (of different strains), you will produce uniform F1 hybrids. If you cross two F1s, or an F1 and an IBL, you will produce a disparate group of individuals, which is not what most growers are looking for. If you're breeding, it gives you a lot of diversity to choose from, but that's pretty advanced stuff.


----------



## panic in paradise

hmm

maybe yall are saying this, heh, but if you cross NL#5 w/ S#1, you will begin back-crossing into Skunk#1

nl5= afghan x (hazexskunk1[ssh])
_i believe 
_
i am germing some Sweet Island Skunk, Fire&Ice, and _1_ AK47 seed(clone massive) just dropped in my 'organic soil' mix with some light 'micro-blast' water in a dome in a tray.
8-|


am smoking some straight PurpleKush, annnd i like it a lot, have been smoking the same for 10 days or so, and havent hit a ceiling with it. i was growing PKushxTWreck, and that was some amazing stuff, this is nothing to pass up either though - the PW was the kind of dense feeling bud that would stick together flat if allowed, a great percentage of it was resin.

this PK is chunky and dense, smells like sweet-bread and basil(i think), not sourdough/skuny-candy(yum) like the PurpWreck.

i also am finally having some WhiteRussian finally also, very airy, seems pulled with metal-halide(for color i assume):-\ i havent ever heard anything good about the stuff(whitewidowxAK47) and have been told to just leave the parent plants be growing or breeding honestly-_this grow does seem to lean more towards the WW side.
_
i dont mind it though, i have hardly had much by its self but smells gnarly in the air, looks nice(copper calyxs, seafoam, purple) feels like a _70-30_ but is effective medicinally for myself, seems it would have a ceiling honestly, and most sativa Dom. plants besides Haze or WhiteWidow dont do much for me as far as inflammation-_general pain_.


----------



## iseewhatsnotthere

707Headband, Chemdawg and Skywalker OG


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Vader said:


> If you cross two stable IBL plants (of different strains), you will produce uniform F1 hybrids. If you cross two F1s, or an F1 and an IBL, you will produce a disparate group of individuals, which is not what most growers are looking for. If you're breeding, it gives you a lot of diversity to choose from, but that's pretty advanced stuff.



This is sound science. However in reality unfortunately it's a bit more complicated, as any breeder can call their seeds F1s, IBLs, F2s etc. if they so wish. Since cultivating the plants in most places is illegal in the first place, lying about how they were bred is easier to do. In the legal tomato seed industry, there is more regulation and control over the market, with stealing other breeders work and labeling it as their own or something completely different  being very uncommon. However for cannabis it is completely different.

So at the end of the day in reality it's very hard to know whether a strain is F1, IBL etc or not. Trust in the individual breeders and reliable feedback is therefore so important as there are so many unsrupulous people about. Breeders paying off forums or forum members to give false testimonials really does not help the problem. This issue is rife all throughout the cannabisness unfortunately, with the marketing of LED lights through word of mouth being a prime example.

It really pisses me off and makes me want to do something about it. I wish I could start my own business and become my own ethical, trustworthy breeder where people get what they pay for without being enticed with false advertising. Maybe one day this will happen...


----------



## panic in paradise

> i am germing some Sweet Island Skunk, Fire&Ice, and 1 AK47 seed(clone massive) just dropped in my 'organic soil' mix with some light 'micro-blast' water in a dome in a tray.
> 8-|



4/7 ISS popped,  and the only AK, id bet 1 of the ISS so far is a male that i see.
5/5 fire&ice are yet to show.


_GO!_


----------



## ahkwa

So i recently acquired a new strain called cheese, it has a very funny smell and is also really smooth. But it is not frosty like the strains i saw when i google image'd it. Has anyone had any experience with the cheese strain? I know people tend to go and give there bud any old name so im just curious if this is it. 
cheers


----------



## SmokeaJoint

ahkwa said:


> So i recently acquired a new strain called cheese, it has a very funny smell and is also really smooth. But it is not frosty like the strains i saw when i google image'd it. Has anyone had any experience with the cheese strain? I know people tend to go and give there bud any old name so im just curious if this is it.
> cheers



I've smoked The Cheese before. It's a legitimate cultivar, one of many MMJ worthy strains out there.


----------



## ahkwa

So was what you had frothy white? i know its a legitimate name but i can take ditch and call it cheese if i want.


----------



## SmokeaJoint

What I had was cannabis man. It was a nice green color with orange/yellow hairs and yes, nice and frosty. Now, I cannot tell you if you actually HAD The Cheese. But I CAN tell you The Cheese is a real strain.

EDIT: If the weed isn't grown well, it wont be frosty. It can still be whatever strain though.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Not had 'The Cheese' but had blue cheese before and is a strain I would grow, smoke and recommend.


----------



## Vader

UK cheese ftw. Fuck that Dutch shite. In an Amsterdam coffeeshop, the dealer tried to convince me that UK cheese is inferior. Twat.


----------



## Thizz Man

iseewhatsnotthere said:


> 707Headband, Chemdawg and Skywalker OG




707!!

Straight outta Vallejo, Cali

Home to 

Mac Dre
Jeff Gordon
E-40
CC Sabathia


----------



## Keaton

Just picked up some Thunderfuck. Super stoney, very frosty.


----------



## regal

Early 90's strain smelled like PEZ candy felt like opium,  probably straight from the old sensi catalog. No anxiety,  unbelievable pain relive. I never could figure out what it was?


----------



## TheForgottenBeast

1.Sour D.   
2. OG Kush 
3. Tangerine Dream
  Would personally love to try some white widow but I'm just waiting for it to come around. :/


----------



## Warped Reality

Green Crack, Caramelicious, Afghan Kush, and White Queen are my personal favourites.


----------



## Keaton

^Green Crack is fantastic.


Just polished off the last of the Wicked I got last week. That's some excellent shit. Very mellow, stoney stuff.

Time to venture back to the land of Thunderfuck.


----------



## SmokeaJoint

Picked up a nice bag of a no name Sativa strain and a few grams of some sticky-licious White Shark. The sativa smells so _sour_! I'm really liking this stuff.
The White Shark is very typical Shark. Well grown but its been stored in plastic before I got it.  Plastic always makes it taste/smell different imo.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I've had probably hundreds of experiences smoking cannabis which were mediocre. I thought that that was the best cannabis would get for me and that meant accepting it for what it was. There was always some anxiety and paranoia during the experience and for many times on the drug the negatives tended to just outweigh the brief moments of lucid euphoria. 

Anyway, to the point, I always found that my mind was racing so fast yet I couldn't maintain one coherent and rational line of thought and therefore function and do things like cleaning. Just lowering the dose didn't seem a satisfactory solution either because the point at which I felt high enough for it to be worth it was too much to function. However, then I started growing my own weed and therefore knowing what I was smoking. Through doing research and choosing strains through trial and error (and the choices sometimes contradicted the advice for how the strain should be, given by many on forums) I found that I was able to find strains that would allow me to have a quasi-psychedelic experience, yet allow me to focus well enough to do things like clean the hell out of my place and not suffer any anxiety or paranoia at all. It got to the stage where people would have called the cleaning and organizing behavior borderline obsessive-compulsive, but it was always done through choice, not compulsion and there was no anxiety if I didn't do it. 

To this day if I smoke some good SmellyBerry, or particularly KillerSkunk, I can have the most amazing time with such a crystal clear clarity of thought and the desire and ability to clean and organize efficiently like a professional high paid house cleaner/maid if I smoke it that I'd say it's made a big difference to my life in a positive way. Where there was chaos in my home previously, now there is cleanliness and order. Cannabis really can make tiidying and cleaning, or doing an endless number of inane but useful tasks or chores around the house. It really enhances my life for the better and I would urge others to at least try some of the better genetics, particularly like KillerSkunk, a strain I have yet anyone to say anything negative about if it's grown well organically and cured (or grown hydroponically but flushed properly at the end or the Lucas formula used in a hydro grow where flushing isn't necessary).


----------



## to live

one thing i have noticed is that marijuana(sativa) which is grown in india(bihar and orissa) is considerably very high and potent and feels like a mushroom trip to me for the first 45 minutes,after tht it slows down and give me a nice feeling for the next one and a half hour.

but i have also smoked some fancy weed from the u.s and it,s just not potent imo,it gives a nice good high with the munchies but nothing like what the weed does to me which i get here in my city!


----------



## Vader

That sounds idiosyncratic; "fancy" cannabis (indoor sensimilla) is much stronger than typical Indian weed. Are you smoking seeded, outdoor cannabis?


----------



## debaser

Got some nice sensi weed, sure I don't know the name of it, but it gets the job done with a very fruity smoke.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I think you'll find a lot of stoners will claim the weed is always better in their own country or from their own neighborhood, regardless of the facts. 

I find a lot of the older hippies will make derogatory comments towards today's weed, saying that what they had in 'the good old days' was much better, pretty much just for the sake of it even though they have no real knowledge of weed in general.

That weed dealer you used in Amsterdam even tried claiming the UK Cheese is inferior. Sentimentality, nostalgia, and pride often gets in the way of objective reasoning I find.


----------



## debaser

Well, I did try both weed worlds, and I can say for sure I prefer the old days... The weed wasn't better, it's just that there were so many different tastes and smells with each weed you dont find nowadays...


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ don't take this the wrong way, but where have you been getting your weed from?!

We are going to head into genetic uniformity of cannabis with all the strains being hacked together etc. but to say all the weed is more or less the same shows that you haven't grown or tasted some of the most amazing strains out there that are truly unique (even in appearance). 

However that wasn't my point at all. It was... well I'm sure it's obvious what my sentiment was.


----------



## debaser

You get my point as well, lol. I'm not a young man anymore, AE. 
I've done my fair share of dutch weed, as well as local weed. 
Sure the variety of today's weed is astounding, but the variety of yesterday's weed is so magical it's taboo... (yes I'm stoned).


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^well to be honest I am only 26 so it's not like I can say I've tried how weed was back in the 60s but I can speculate based on the info that I have. 

If you're after that type of weed akin to the older types not really on the market, Oldtimes would be your best bet. Comparing that type of weed with newer strains has the effect of baffling some people as they find it hard to believe they're the same drug.


----------



## rolling_anon

*Psychedelic High*

So I just smoked some insane strain of weed... having closed eye visuals, auditory hallucinations... and just a general mind fuck. What the hell how did I get so high 0-0 anyway to make a somewhat legitimate thread, 

who else experienced this before... def new to me!


----------



## whataboutheforests

i usually get a psychedelic high when I eat potent edibles, but i've also experienced this just smoking


----------



## Clean_Cut

I have experienced a very psychedelic high. I used to get it more when I was less experienced..

The main time I can recall is when I was snapping in and out of my surroundings...as if I was on acid. "snapping back in" is what my group of friends refers to the moment when u suddenly come back to reality, only to snap back out to the psychedelic world seconds later...it was great to achieve this on just weed


----------



## to live

Vader said:


> That sounds idiosyncratic; "fancy" cannabis (indoor sensimilla) is much stronger than typical Indian weed. Are you smoking seeded, outdoor cannabis?




yes vader,i,m smoking outdoor seedy cannabis,and introduced the same stuff to some western guys as well,they too felt tht this stuff was more potent that the famous manali hash-
It,s  a pain to remove all the stems and seeds from the weed but the effort is well worth it.

P.S-the regular weed which u get here in indian cities will mostly be shitty stuff u need to know dealers who smuggle the stuff from orissa and bihar-btw it,s called "bihari mirchi" over here and is sold from word to mouth publicity from one pothhead to another here in delhi.


----------



## to live

and more thing the weed which i usually smoke gives a nice head high and a bit off body buzz,but this particular stuff feels makes us feel as if i,m going crazy and my body has an electric buzz,and their is no way tht i can drive or even walk properly while under the influence of this stuff.


----------



## woamotive

I am really diggin Blue Dream lately (previously was more into Blue Cheese-much lighter in the head, Dream being a bit more 'heavy headed' and sedating, overall). Purple Passion is amazing for sleeping/insomnia and/or anxiety. 

LSD is amazing for any time of day.

Someone in a previous page asked/mentioned 'Permafrost'. I didn't see if someone explained what that was (accurately ) so, here's a link. I'd recommend you check it out regardless of which poster you are/were... I have it bookmarked  It's pretty fun.
http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/permafrost

I'm high, by the way... haha - Blue Dream + a SPLASH of Vanilla Kush, tonight.

Oh yes, AK 47 is a nice mellow afternoon by the (Great) Lake kind of smoke.


----------



## Prelude2TragedyII

loulou reed said:


> You get my point as well, lol. I'm not a young man anymore, AE.
> I've done my fair share of dutch weed, as well as local weed.
> Sure the variety of today's weed is astounding, but the variety of yesterday's weed is so magical it's taboo... (yes I'm stoned).



Do you think it could just be , you thinking back of the good ol' days?
Like , I can imagine it would be more fun to smoke with buddies back in the day than to go buy weed now and smoke it at home alone or something,  Maybe sentiment, maybe thats where the magic is? 
I could be wrong, just throwing that out there though...


And as for strains, well, Ill just put quickly I have marijuana prescribed for severe insomnia and anxiety, Northern Lights has always been the quickest weed to put me to sleep, I love it.  Wish I could get my hands on some good Pure/Mostly indica strains.
 Don't know many of the names, half of the time I look a strain up online, one webpage will say a plant is sativa based and another site will say its indica based strain, so, I guess thats not too reliable.

Anyone have suggestions for some good indica strains that are easier to grow and are pretty potent?


----------



## woamotive

PM me about that ^^  if you want some info perhaps


----------



## debaser

Prelude2TragedyII said:


> Do you think it could just be , you thinking back of the good ol' days?
> Like , I can imagine it would be more fun to smoke with buddies back in the day than to go buy weed now and smoke it at home alone or something,  Maybe sentiment, maybe thats where the magic is?
> I could be wrong, just throwing that out there though...



You're right, nostalgy takes a big place and the strains back then were pretty good - Acapulco gold, Thai, South African, even Columbian...




Prelude2TragedyII said:


> And as for strains, well, Ill just put quickly I have marijuana prescribed for severe insomnia and anxiety, Northern Lights has always been the quickest weed to put me to sleep, I love it.



I love Northern Lights too. It's not that I don't like today's strains, it's that the notion of terroir has disappeared. Cannabis terroir is not different than wine terroir.


----------



## Vader

This doesn't really feel threadworthy, I'm going to move it to strain discussion but feel free to PM me if you want to discuss it.



> PM me about that ^^ if you want some info perhaps


Why not share it with the class?


----------



## DavisK4high247

to live said:


> yes vader,i,m smoking outdoor seedy cannabis,and introduced the same stuff to some western guys as well,they too felt tht this stuff was more potent that the famous manali hash-
> It,s  a pain to remove all the stems and seeds from the weed but the effort is well worth it.
> 
> P.S-the regular weed which u get here in indian cities will mostly be shitty stuff u need to know dealers who smuggle the stuff from orissa and bihar-btw it,s called "bihari mirchi" over here and is sold from word to mouth publicity from one pothhead to another here in delhi.



 The people from the US were probably used to smoking mid grade shit or something, I have smoked weed in Africa,Mexico,South America,here in the US of course, Amsterdam,Cambodia,Jamaica,Thailand,and India(hash only while there). I know that many places have strong outdoor weed, but I find it hard to belive that weed that has seeds from there is better than high grade indoor sinsemilla!! Or from outdoor grows in Jamaica and so on that are females that are not pollinted, which allows the plant to produce twice or more the THC that a pollinated plant (with seeds) can produce. Also the Manali hash was pretty good stuff, but Bubble Hash made in the US from some high grade weed is 50-70%+ THC....far stronger than any other hash made the "old way" lol..
 You should come to California or Vancouver,B.C. in Canada and try the high grade indoor strains!! Smoke some White Widow with 28% avg. THC and say it's not better than seeded outdoor where you are, or smoke some indoor weed from alaska known as Manatuska Thunder Fuck, the real MTF is often imitated by people , but the actual MTF grown in Alaksa by the old growers of real MTF which tested out at 32% THC average!! This is as potent as a lot of types of hash!! Try some of our high grade and see if it's not 10 times better!!


----------



## Vader

> Also the Manali hash was pretty good stuff, but Bubble Hash made in the US from some high grade weed is 50-70%+ THC....far stronger than any other hash made the "old way" lol.


That's not true. I very much doubt that any hashish approaches 70% THC, that's more like the potency of very good hash oil.  All bubble hash is not stronger than all traditionally produced hash, you can produce extremely good hash through dry sieving, especially if you have a great deal of raw cannabis to start with.


----------



## debaser

Again, it's not a question of potency, but one of smell and taste. Terroir anyone?

And I'm talking about some great hash too, from Manali, Kashmir, etc. which rivalize with homemade hash from sinsemilla indoor bud.


----------



## Vader

^Undoubtedly, bubblehash has inferior flavour and aroma to traditionally produced has, but the claim in question regarded potency.


----------



## hydrochron

Anyone read the story about the chemdawg strains. It's a really good story haha. All the chemdawg strains seem to be really strong, I likey. 

Copied this little story from thc farmer. 

At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, 'joebrand' (aka 'wonkanobe') and 'pbud' met 'chemdog' and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500. joe and chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast. According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds.

In ’91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can’t blame him). The 3 females were labeled ‘chemdawg’ (now ’91 chemdawg), ‘chemdawg a’ (now chemdawg’s sister), and ‘chemdawg b’. In '01, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled ‘c’, ‘d’, and ‘e’. the ‘e’ seed never germinated, ‘c’ turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg ‘d’ was the keeper. In '06, 'chemdog' and 'joebrand' reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, '4' being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the '4' was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the 'reunion pheno'. Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I'm smoking on some Afgoo right now and I'm pretty blazed.  Had this strain before a couple of times but I really enjoy it.  It's kind of harsh though but bearable.  My eyes are pretty heavy on this right now....usually puts me to sleep....nothing an adderall can't fix.  It's definitely a stoned and out there kind of feeling.


----------



## woamotive

*Why not share it with the class?* (Vader) 

-- Well, the reasoning is that the website I was going to mention could potentially be 'sourcing'. I could PM YOU with the information, you could approve/verify that it's okay to post - then I'd be GLAD to share it with the class . Let me know!


----------



## Prelude2TragedyII

DavisK4high247 said:


> The people from the US were probably used to smoking mid grade shit or something, I have smoked weed in Africa,Mexico,South America,here in the US of course, Amsterdam,Cambodia,Jamaica,Thailand,and India(hash only while there). I know that many places have strong outdoor weed, but I find it hard to belive that weed that has seeds from there is better than high grade indoor sinsemilla!! Or from outdoor grows in Jamaica and so on that are females that are not pollinted, which allows the plant to produce twice or more the THC that a pollinated plant (with seeds) can produce. Also the Manali hash was pretty good stuff, but Bubble Hash made in the US from some high grade weed is 50-70%+ THC....far stronger than any other hash made the "old way" lol..
> You should come to California or Vancouver,B.C. in Canada and try the high grade indoor strains!! Smoke some White Widow with 28% avg. THC and say it's not better than seeded outdoor where you are, or smoke some indoor weed from alaska known as Manatuska Thunder Fuck, the real MTF is often imitated by people , but the actual MTF grown in Alaksa by the old growers of real MTF which tested out at 32% THC average!! This is as potent as a lot of types of hash!! Try some of our high grade and see if it's not 10 times better!!



Sounds like you are only talking about one chemical in which weed produces, what part does CBD play in this roll? because I know Alaskan Thunder Fuck has alot of thc but it's a sativa dominant strain, seems most sativas have more thc, and most indicas have more CBD than THC, so wouldn't it really just come to personal preference and not how much THC one strain holds?

I've had quite a few of the listed strains, and Alaskan Thunder Fuck surely has to be one of my tops, it's the only weed Ive ever smoked that was turquoise and not green or purple, it was blue/green, brings back memories and nostalgia , but , aside from that, it's just like any other high potency strain I've smoked. It gets me high. 

CBD has to play some roll in strains, or am I missing something.


----------



## hydrochron

Thunderfuck is just another strain. Just because somone tested it somewhere for 32% doesn't mean much. Unless you smoked it and saw the lab results lol. 

I'm smoking some bubba kush right now. Been smoking all good shit lately, haven't been able to mix any mids in. 

The bubba kush taste is really sweet and distinct. It's a euphoric stoney high to. It gets the job done!


----------



## to live

DavisK4high247 said:


> The people from the US were probably used to smoking mid grade shit or something, I have smoked weed in Africa,Mexico,South America,here in the US of course, Amsterdam,Cambodia,Jamaica,Thailand,and India(hash only while there). I know that many places have strong outdoor weed, but I find it hard to belive that weed that has seeds from there is better than high grade indoor sinsemilla!! Or from outdoor grows in Jamaica and so on that are females that are not pollinted, which allows the plant to produce twice or more the THC that a pollinated plant (with seeds) can produce. Also the Manali hash was pretty good stuff, but Bubble Hash made in the US from some high grade weed is 50-70%+ THC....far stronger than any other hash made the "old way" lol..
> You should come to California or Vancouver,B.C. in Canada and try the high grade indoor strains!! Smoke some White Widow with 28% avg. THC and say it's not better than seeded outdoor where you are, or smoke some indoor weed from alaska known as Manatuska Thunder Fuck, the real MTF is often imitated by people , but the actual MTF grown in Alaksa by the old growers of real MTF which tested out at 32% THC average!! This is as potent as a lot of types of hash!! Try some of our high grade and see if it's not 10 times better!!



maybe u are right but i doubt the stuff will be ten times high8),or did u take pcp thinking it was weed haha-just joking,anyways i was just comparing the weed which looked very beautiful and was from u.k i think,but the high was o.k,pretty manageable but the mirchi over here is just too overpowering and it,s difficult to do routine stuff on the shit,and nowdays it,s difficult to procure it so i buy in bulk and have all the trouble in the world hiding it from my parents


----------



## Vader

> Well, the reasoning is that the website I was going to mention could potentially be 'sourcing'.


I suspected as much. The problem is that asking people to PM you to talk about sources in the public forum isn't really any better than talking about sources in the public forum. If you want, feel free to PM me and I can give it a look over.


----------



## woamotive

^ Right, I def. know that it's just as 'not okay' to PM a source than it is to do it openly in a thread. I planned on going about it in a way that would not lead me to give out any 'un-needed' information... but tomorrow, when I wake up I'll PM you (if I remember ) about it! I'll make a post it note, right now... or, in 3 mins. :D

Smoked some Blue Cheese + Vanilla Kush today! My LSD is nearing the curing process - yay! I can't wait to try that. Oh, I also had some Smile today (second, or third time with that one). I'm about to strike up a bowl or two of Blue Dream/Purple Passion. Mmmmm.


----------



## SmokeaJoint

Got a few free grams of some funky skunky homegrown. Shit is weird though, the grower pulled this one a few weeks early because the buds started to form male bananas. Not often the naners grow from the midst of the frigging buds lol. Ah well, the dangers of using feminized seeds right there.


----------



## Vader

I can't imagine it being that skunky or funky if it's a hermie that was pulled weeks early, but if you say so.


----------



## SmokeaJoint

Funky in a not good way as it wasnt really flushed before it was chopped. But its certainly skunky.


----------



## Keaton

Picked up some Sour OG and some Pineapple Express. The OG is a hybrid, really nice and Stoney. The Pineapple Express is a sativa, dank as hell, I'll definitely be picking up some more soon.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I picked up some sour d kief the other day.  Posted a picture of it in the pic thread.  It was pretty tasty and smoked pretty smooth.  I would of brought more but I decided to save some of the money I had left....ended up blowing it laters anyways though.


----------



## fanofyou

got some good looking bud, guy said its called motivation. any1 had any before? will post pics up soon


----------



## debaser

My moroccan hash is better than I thought when I had weed to compare it (here the weed is rare and the hash abundant).

It's soft and smelly when warmed, the smoke is blue and the taste is good. Moroccan quality for sure.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

!st dispensarie i hit up in this new town.
Not bad at all 
Im noticing this Banana OG is part of the topshelf since i 1st heard of it a month ago.
Shits dank as all hell.
Got that 100% strong pine-sol OG flavor.
Im happy.


----------



## Poppa'_$murfxXx

Hey, long time posting here recently iv been smoking L.A. confidential  O.G. Kush and Royal Kush (iduno if anyone has heard of that one before id like to hear if anyone has?)  or how about Creamsicle? there all AAA quality


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Most of the so called 'top shelf' strains you buy in dispensaries are amateurish hacks (even if they're grown well as sinsemilla and the product seems satisfactory in the dispensary).

I find it mildly frustrating that people will say 'I smoked some dank White Widow'. Which White Widow? From what breeder? Are they F2s? Have they been stabilized by the breeder and have had unique desirable traits locked down? You might think you don't give a shit, but these things make a huge difference. 

This is not really the end users fault though. It's just they are not aware about what's really going on in the cannabis world of 'breeding' (especially some of the most successful breeders that will continue to be successful no matter what). It's really just ignorance and in some cases, naivety.

It's a bit analogous to the ecstacy scene. It used to be that a Mitsubishi pill would be awesome and everyone would be safe putting faith in the brand. Now, the whole pill industry has been raped by parasitic copy cats looking to make a quick buck. Often the chemicals are completely different to what you would expect to be in the pills, despite the stamps put on them. This is very similar to the cannabis industry at the moment!


----------



## lovebuzzer

*Your favorite weeds*

I would like to know what peoples favorite weed types are.

My favorites are White Widow for its pure strength, Amnesia Haze for it soaring sativa high, Arjans Haze for it's knokout power, and a new one called La Fruit because it tastes better then any other wed I have tried. I also think Thai Stick is still one of the best weeds ever even though it isn't around. The highest I have been was smoking Thai Stick.

Please let us know what your favorites are and why.


----------



## snafu

Skywalker OG


----------



## The Network

Why are people always talking about strains? One person's sour diesel is another's dutch dragon, no respectable stoner actually gives two fucks about the name behind it, they only care how it stones.

Also this belongs in strain discussion, not here.


----------



## xstayfadedx

We already have a thread for this
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=565290


----------



## lovebuzzer

sorry I thought the canabis discussion forum would be the best place.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

The Network said:


> Why are people always talking about strains? One person's sour diesel is another's dutch dragon, no respectable stoner actually gives two fucks about the name behind it, they only care how it stones.
> 
> Also this belongs in strain discussion, not here.




You are so ignorant it's unbelievable. I do hope this gets merged to the strain discussion and not closed so you can tell me why I'm wrong.

You are completely clueless and I suggest you actually do some research on the diversity of cannabis and how different cannabinoids in different ratios can affect the brain. It's true that any given strain can affect different people differently, but what you're inferring is that strain is unimportant and it's pretty much all the same, as long as it gets you high. Yeah, maybe that's true if you're a teenager but for someone who loves the different cannabis species and everything in between like myself that statement is like sacrilege.

It's akin to saying all food is the same, as long as it satiates you. What nonsense!


----------



## Chainer

This should be in strain discussion as noted.

merged.


----------



## The Network

Artificial Emotion said:


> You are so ignorant it's unbelievable. I do hope this gets merged to the strain discussion and not closed so you can tell me why I'm wrong.
> 
> You are completely clueless and I suggest you actually do some research on the diversity of cannabis and how different cannabinoids in different ratios can affect the brain. It's true that any given strain can affect different people differently, but what you're inferring is that strain is unimportant and it's pretty much all the same, as long as it gets you high. Yeah, maybe that's true if you're a teenager but for someone who loves the different cannabis species and everything in between like myself that statement is like sacrilege.
> 
> It's akin to saying all food is the same, as long as it satiates you. What nonsense!



Chill the fuck out dude. There is no 'strain' it's what your dealer calls it to get you excited. 'Strains' change so much, that even if you took one seed of what someone calls purple kush right now and grew it and constantly took seeds from the resulting plant, you wouldn't have the same thing in 10 years.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

The Network said:


> Chill the fuck out dude.



^ I am chilled out. I just find ignorance like that to be quite irritating. I was calling you out, basically, not getting into a frenzied rage.



The Network said:


> There is no 'strain' it's what your dealer calls it to get you excited.



I don't buy from dealers. I grow my own. Most people can do the same, even the disabled, bar some rare instances for some people in some places. I've even heard of one blind guy growing succesfully, so don't try and argue it's not possible. Where there's a will there's a way, even if it means going guerrilla-style, but if you choose to stick with expensive dealers because you're worried about the legal consequences of whatever, that's your personal choice! However don't complain about the quality! It's a dealer after all, not a free and open regulated market.

If you're so dissatisfied with the situation and you don't live somewhere where getting caught growing caught growing a couple of plants will give you years in prison or the death sentence, grow your own!



The Network said:


> Strains' change so much



Yes, it's called breeding.



The Network said:


> if you took one seed of what someone calls purple kush right now and grew it and constantly took seeds from the resulting plant, you wouldn't have the same thing in 10 years.



Since the famous Purple Kush phenotype is a clone only strain that would be impossible to get Puple Kush seeds anyway. If you do get seeds in your Purple Kush it's most likely been pollinated by another hybrid or selfed, so of course it wouldn't be the same as the original mother from which it came. Even if you could get the seeds, combining two F2s results in complete chaos and a loss of the favorable traits the breeder selected and locked down in the IBLs used to make that hybrid, due to the Hardy–Weinberg principle.

The trait for potency for example would be uniform - alleles Pp in each phenotype in hybridized seeds, so the favourable traits in the clone only Purple Kush are heterozygous. Crossing the two Purple Kush male and female plants would result in offspring comprising 25% pp, 50% Pp and 25% PP (p²+2pP+P²), instead of the uniform 100% Pp. Worse still, crossing it with some other random hybrid and as suggested this would be the most likely scenario, would result in seeds that were shit, and would certainly not be Purple Kush.

If you want to see seeds from strains that have been saved by farmers each year from each crop and by in large have stayed the same as strains, but adapted to their environment, check out the landrace strains supplied by The Real Seed company. Or buy one of the other IBLs, like afghani #1 etc. then the seed will give you all the traits selected for by the breeder.

Your statements are born out of ignorance of cannabis and cannabis breeding. I suggest reading around and learning more about the subject before making sweeping generalizations about cannabis based on anecdotal experiences with shady dealers.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Sorry new post to separate it from 'The Network's' public dressing down.

Not sure if this belongs in strain discussion or the growing thread. Mods feel free to move if it's better in the other forum  Here is a post from the breeder behind the Real Seed Company people will find interesting. 



> The Real Seed Catalogue sell seed of heirloom vegetable, fruit, and herb varieties
> 
> and obviously they are different from The Real Seed Company --- their name wasn't on the Companies House list when I registered the name, should have done more research, my fault
> 
> our stock and theirs have a lot in common - all of our seeds are authentic heirloom varieties produced by the traditional method of open pollination... I recommend you read on as the info on their site is very helpful:
> 
> 
> ******
> We only supply Real, Open Pollinated Varieties.
> Real Seed breeds true, so you can save your own seed.
> ******
> 
> Hybrid ("F1") seed is the result of a cross between two different , but heavily inbred parents. Seed you save from these plants will either be sterile or a give a whole mix of shapes and types, usually producing a poor crop.
> 
> Only the seed company knows what the parents are, thus only they can produce that particular variety. If you want to grow it, you have no other source - good for the seed companies but not for you! Small growers should be able to keep their own seeds, selecting each year the best plants most suitable for their own land and conditions.
> 
> Yes, there are a few exceptions, but in general, the hybrid seed business has been a public relations victory over the small grower. For example, you will soon see more and more hybrid leek seed offered to you. This is because the supermarkets have set incredibly rigid limits on leek size, and the only way to achieve this is through hybridising two inbred varieties, so all leek seed production is switching to hybrids.
> 
> You will be told that these new leeks are 'more uniform', 'straighter' and so on. But what about flavour and adaptability? People seem to forget that we want to eat & enjoy these things - food is not just a commodity!
> 
> Despite common urban myths, there is no magic about hybrids. So-called "hybrid vigour" is the simple fact that good hybrid seed is better than bad real seed, and that sadly much of the real seed you get now has been badly maintained. But good real seed - which admittedly requires time, care and patience to produce and maintain - must, by virtue of the genetics of these things, be just as good, and in fact much more adaptable to different soils. The key here is that it takes less manpower to make the hybrid seed, so the wholesale seed growers are much happier to let the old varieties fade away.
> 
> And as for the cost of hybrid seed, this is another mystery. Hybrids are not made by hand. Yes, they were in the past, but not for many years now. Most hybrid pollination nowadays is done by chemical sprays, not hand pollination, so hybrid seed shouldn't be any more expensive than other seed. There may be a slight extra cost associated with the spraying, but it certainly doesn't justify the high prices and tiny packets some companies are offering.
> 
> Basically, seeds are now bred for large industrial farms (which is where the money is) and you, the home grower, just get fobbed off with a few of the same thing. Modern advert copywriting sometimes tries to disguise this. So when you're offered something that's 'good for freezing', what they mean is that it was bred to ripen all at once for machine harvesting & you'll get a glut.
> 
> Here are a few examples from 2004 catalogues that we found: How about 'really uniform fruit' - which often means 'inbred for the supermarket, narrow genetic base, may not adapt to your soil'. Or 'straight long shanks' usually means 'bred to fit the packing machine.' Or the best one yet - 'Leafless peas - easy to find the pods' translates as 'much smaller yield (the plants have no leaves !) - but at least now we've got rid of the leaves we can harvest them with a combine.' What a sad situation this is, with marketing people rather than gardeners writing the descriptions in modern seed catalogues.
> 
> In summary, hybrid seed can indeed have advantages for the industrial-chemical farmer who wants to harvest all at once. But for the small home grower who wants a good yield over a long period, traditional varieties are usually more productive. This has been shown time and time again, and we think that once you have tried the real open-pollinated varieties we have found, you will agree.
> 
> WHY YOU SHOULD SAVE YOUR OWN SEED ~
> 
> 
> Until recently, every gardener in the world saved their own seed. And every gardener was, therefore, a plant breeder. They simply saved the seed of the plants that did best for them, and which they liked most. Although simple, this was efficient.
> 
> Each gardener was maintaining a slightly different strain of each vegetable, and this made for a huge living genebank that was very resilient against disease or climate change. If things changed so that your cabbages didn’t do well, someone down the road had a slightly different one that would cope.
> This has worked very well for the past 11,000 years. That includes the Bronze Age, the building of the Pyramids, the rise and fall of all the major empires. Every year, without even thinking about it, millions of people added to the achievements of their ancestors to maintain and improve the previous years’ varieties. Because their seed was real, open-pollinated seed, every seed was a bit different, so it was widely adapted, but also adaptable - it could cope with all sorts of change.
> 
> Now, we have thrown this all away. In the past 40 years, almost all these adaptable local strains have been lost. Gardeners have forgotten how to save their own seed. They are sold hybrids, where every seed is identical, in every packet, year after year - no adaptability for different soils, or for changes in climate over time.
> 
> And because these hybrid seeds are all the same in every field in every country, people have to bludgeon the environment into some sort of ‘standard’ growing medium with fertilisers and chemicals, to grow their standardised seeds. Should the climate change, or the supply of cheap oil (to make all these chemicals) dry up, then these hybrids will do badly, and there will be no real seeds left to breed from.
> 
> Profits for the seed companies now, but disaster in the future . . . real farming is a project that has been ongoing for millennia, but now in the height of our tiny period of cheap oil, we think we know better and have turned it into just another industrial process. Peoples food should represent stored sunlight and water, but 90% of its calories come from oil these days – for the ploughing, spraying, fertiliser, transport. When the oil runs out, who will have the real seeds that can grow without it?
> 
> 
> Seed-saving is easy. You'll get better seed, better food, and help preserve 11,000 years of work for the future!


----------



## hydrochron

The Network said:


> Why are people always talking about strains? One person's sour diesel is another's dutch dragon, no respectable stoner actually gives two fucks about the name behind it, they only care how it stones.
> 
> Also this belongs in strain discussion, not here.



Not everyone that smokes weed is a "stoner" some people blaze for medicinal reasons. Some people like a weed that gives them more energy, so a strong sativa like sour diesel might be good for that. But if somones using weed to go to sleep there going to want a nice indica. 

Or lets say your prone to anxiety when smoking. A sativa indica mix can take the edge off, without making you wig out. 

It sounds like your the one who doesn't give two fucks about the name. In that case speak for your self.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ ha ha, I don't think we'll get much of a reply from him.


----------



## debaser

Reposting it here as my thread got closed:

Characterisitics of various cannabis strains

It's a chart with a lot of different weeds with a lot of info. I'd personnally pick up the Sensi Star, very strong weed with a lovely taste and smell.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

loulou reed said:


> Reposting it here as my thread got closed:
> 
> Characterisitics of various cannabis strains
> 
> It's a chart with a lot of different weeds with a lot of info. I'd personnally pick up the Sensi Star, very strong weed with a lovely taste and smell.



There's a much more useful website that's like a search engine for strains, giving you genetic info etc. I am not going to give the URL but it's something similar to cannabis finder. A play on one of those two words and the determined can find it via Google. It's pretty cool and has most strains on there, suprisingly. 

I would post the URL but I think there might be a couple of seed breeder/bank ads and don't want to step on the mods toes.


----------



## debaser

^ I found the site, there are no ads at least on the pages I saw, so I'm gonna post the link:

http://www.leafly.com/explore#

Thanks AE


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ no, that's not it. what's the most common slang word for cannabis or marijuana? type that in, along with 'finder' and the word 'eu' and you'll find it. I don't know if that's too much info but we'll soon find out if my post gets edited  It's such a useful site I don't mind taking the risk!

edit: I just typed a couple of well known strains into the site you gave and it didn't come up with any results, unlike the website I am thinking of. I don't know if that's an indication of it's comparative usefulness or not.


----------



## Treefa

Well i generally smoke reg because its cheap.
Sometimes i get some [no prices - Chainer] a g Dro...its pretty good, great smell+taste..
Best shit ive smoked to date was Willies Wonder...A bowl had me high as a kite for 4 hours


----------



## Artificial Emotion

By the way, one more thing about this site I'm on about. It's only as good because of the people growing the strains and uploading info about them. So, if you want to help others without spending any money, please please please spend a few minutes adding info about the strain you've grown out, so that people will be able to see your review when doing a search if they're considering growing it. It's the power of our community of growers that does and will make it a powerful tool. 

I think the idea of having a search engine for cannabis strains is so awesome. The only thing I'm annoyed about is that I didn't find out about it sooner!! It's not just for growers too, as you get descriptions of the taste and high, so it's useful to everyone - the grower, the patient or the recreational user.

To be honest, I sometimes wish there were fewer posts here saying 'I smoked x strain and it got me really stoned, it was great'. I think more creative, descriptive posts about your subjective experience as well as possible info about the strain, such as whether it's a hybrid, pure or whatever and if it was organic etc. would be better. It would certainly make this strain discussion area a lot more interesting to read IMO.

Perhaps that's too much to ask, I don't know. Well, I'm not really asking, as it's more of a friendly suggestion, since I don't make the rules around here at the end of the day.


----------



## debaser

Think my weed has definitely some Northern Lights flavor in it. 

Now to know what strain it's crossed with, that's difficult.

btw, the site I posted is good too


----------



## Chainer

No prices treefa, thanks.

also, A_E knows the BL law well.  Sorry, but do not link off to sites that sell any sort of merchandise.  Thanks.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

So I'm thinking of trying the original real skunk #1 from Shantibaba & Mr. Nice, now called 'Shit'. You get an incredible 18 seeds in a pack for half a quarter the price of most other reasonable seeds, or even less. It was the original strain that won all those awards in the 80s and is a cracking strain. It can be grown indoors or out (preferrably in a greenhouse) and flowers in about 9 weeks or less. I would flower it for longer than normal to give a higher CBD content and control anxiety and paranoia issues. 

I'd also love to try the original Sensi Seeds Jack Herer, but it's just so damn expensive. Still, might be worth it. Unfortunately I will have to grow these outside of where I live as it'd be too risky otherwise. I plan to find an outstanding phenotype and repeatedly backross the progeny with the F1 cross (cube the clone) to be able to save seed each year and grow as many plants outdoors as I need, rather than relying on buying the expensive seeds from the breeder. 

Yet another strain that I'd love to try is NL5 x Haze as well.


----------



## debaser

Skunk#1 is a keeper for sure, superb weed.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Unfortunately a lot of breeders are selling skunk #1 when it's nothing like the real thing. They literally just label hacks as the original strain that won all those awards originally. Fortunately Mr Nice seeds still sells the original genetisc at a reasonable price. Their strains really are the real deal.

I'm also thinking of trying The Real Seed Co seeds, since they sell genuine landrace strains that haven't been defiled by the dutch. Their strains are perfect for forming the basis of a breeding project to produce something truly unique that's different from the homogenous crap that's dominating the market at the moment. Their strains are real oldschool genetics unlike anything you've probably tried before. The great thing about the strains is just like the farmers from the strains' native countries, you can save seed from the best plant from that year for the following year and hence you can become completely self sufficient and you won't have to rely on keeping a clone line alive. The only issue is that until some breeding has been done (really easy if you know what you're doing and is not hard to learn), the strains are tricky to grow indoors, but not impossible. I really like the ethics of the RSC and tbh this is what mainly attracts me to them. Unfortunately there's too much deception within the world of breeding, such as when breeders for example will cross two unrelated hybrids to create a multi-way hybrid or cross and call it an F1 hybrid/cross. Technically this is correct terminology according to the strict definition (or one interpretation of it) but the grower won't get anything like what they expect from an F1 hybrid, as more of the ancestral traits will start to be expressed, making the plants too variable and lacking in uniformity to be of much use to someone wanting a decent crop. Probably only one in 30 seeds that germinate would be worth keeping.


----------



## ryand123

Hey i was lookin through this thread and i might of overlooked this, but can anybody tell me about this "elephant bud" strain? I have heard rumors of the THC content being like 33%! Is this really around?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ I seriously doubt that. Do you think if I bred a strain and told everyone it was 35% THC I would get more sales? Unfortunately I probably would. THC percentages don't usually go over 15% and sometimes up to 20% or thereabouts in extremely rare circumstances, but 33% is probably not correct or realistic. I think it's probably just been made up in all liklihood. Do you really think the breeders actually pay to have the THC percentage of all their strains tested? Even if they did it would be pointless because everyone else is lying.

edit: just realized you said 'rumours'. Says it all really...


----------



## debaser

Artificial Emotion said:


> Their strains are real oldschool genetics unlike anything you've probably tried before.



Yes I did Thai weed, Jamaican, Accapulco Gold (Mexican, superb), South African and a lot of other african grasses. I even tried some Himalayan weed in Holland once.


----------



## ryand123

Yeah i was seriously doubting what I have been hearing but I wasnt too sure. 33% seems pretty high. Thanks man.


----------



## Thizz Man

ryand123 said:


> Hey i was lookin through this thread and i might of overlooked this, but can anybody tell me about this "elephant bud" strain? I have heard rumors of the THC content being like 33%! Is this really around?


 
Strains can hit 30% THC but it's rare - nature vs. nurture plays a part. That seed company however is faker than my comedic value. And gas chromatography tests aren't rare a lot of companies and even dispensaries get them.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Thizz Man said:


> Strains can hit 30% THC but it's rare - nature vs. nurture plays a part. That seed company however is faker than my comedic value. And gas chromatography tests aren't rare a lot of companies and even dispensaries get them.



I'm not saying it's not possible, but 30% THC is so rare you probably wouldn't ever come accross such a weed specimin in your life. 

As for GC/MS tests, I think they are quite rarely done throughout the industry. Because of the inherent dishonesty it's so much easier to lie about your THC percentage (like how Greenhouse Seed Co does). However I think it will become less common at some point in the future as the cannabis industry becomes more 'legitimate'. But yes, there are some breeders that pay to have it done. Separating these breeders from the ones that lie can be difficult though, unfortunately. 



ryand123 said:


> Yeah i was seriously doubting what I have been hearing but I wasnt too sure. 33% seems pretty high. Thanks man.



No problem. Even if you're strain naturally has a high percentage, it's only probably 1 in hundreds of different phenotypes that would hit that sort of d-9-THC level, so for all intents and purposes you don't get that kind of level in reality. _*But anyway, more importantly, high d-9-THC percentages in and of itself is most definitely not what makes a strain good. I think the cannabinoid profile is far more important than potency in most cases.*_ If you had a strain with massive amounts of d-9-THC but not much CBD or other cannabinoids it would be a terrible strain that pretty much nobody would actually enjoy smoking! This is quite ironic if you think about it IMO. 



loulou reed said:


> Yes I did Thai weed, Jamaican, Accapulco Gold (Mexican, superb), South African and a lot of other african grasses. I even tried some Himalayan weed in Holland once.



Sorry I didn't realize you had. It would more of a generalization about most people rather than you individually though.


----------



## welshmick

Had something called Vanilla Kush over the W/E - very strong Sativa.

Loved it %)


----------



## jesusmaker

*Does anyone else like to buy different types of bud at the same time?*

Does anyone else like to buy different strains of weed at the same time to either have separate or mixed together or one after the other?

Personally I found that buying a quarter smoking like 5gs and then buying from a different dealer the next week or the same one if he has different stuff, always helps me to remember to make awesome electric salads that make me so much higher


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I love mixing different strains of weed with each other, not really when it comes to buying, but when all my stuff is mixed together, its good to have lots of strains.


----------



## Strongheart

I used to smoke everyday and I never liked mixing strains in the same joint/blunt/bowl or whatever. My close friend buys in bulk so he always has a variety of strains available. The last that he had was skywalker and medibud...Both kicked ass.


----------



## pacmanchomps

I go nuts at the dispensaries and get as many different types of kind that i can then I put them into blunts in order. like; og kush followed by purple urkle followed by super skunk and i always end it with trainwreck because thats usually how i feel after it.


----------



## ugly

^yea, pretty much that right there. A place by me has specials of five dollar (imagine the weedage because I know I can't write that in here) and I buy as many different kinds as I have money for, roll them up and then each time I smoke, I'm a new kinda high.


----------



## fluffybudzz

its probably just a made up name, but I have been smoking something that my dealer calls s5 Amnesia, he is very reliable and only sells top notch smoke. But I looked it up cannot find it anywhere. It is by far the strongest cannabis i have EVER smoked. much stronger than anything I have had in the Dam, including tangerine Dream, super lemon haze and all that potent stuff. Definite sativa buzz to it. I really don't know what it could be. Its also extremely moreish.


----------



## panic in paradise

^ thats a varietal cut of Amnesia Haze it sounds like...

Elephant is another of Barneys same with the Vanilla Kush-- they have ridicules THC %'s for all their strains, which are all great that ive had.
i did have some and do now have a GrapeGod seed -grape ape x god bud- and am looking forward to that one bean... haha


ive got some -Fire OG x Ice, Island Sweet Skunk, AK47, Mr Nice, and MKUltra- plants running ATM.
 one OGxIce and one ISS are males.

the AK and the OGxIce, as well as the ISS and another OGxIce i want to cross for myself, probably will get seed from this then back-X into the OGxIce again with a male of the hybrid


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

For me, I buy a q of different stuff every time I see my buddy, and I usually have at least 5 different types on me at all times, just for personal. 
I do not like mixing the strains all into one joint or whatever, just because if it is good weed then I think it should be enjoyed separately.


----------



## paper planes

ya im not big on mixing them together but its definatly nice to have some variety


----------



## Folley

I love mixing weed, a friend of mine saved like .5 of 12 different kinds of DANK buds, grinded it all up and mixed it all together. Called that shit Brain Damage.
You would take a fat ass rip in the bong, and for the next minute all of these different ratios of THC/CBDs are working their way to getting you high as shit


----------



## kaywholed

yeah.

i like to have something mellow and tasty, something cerebral and something that knocks me the fuck out.


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

Absolutely

Ive had 2 diff suppliers were I could leave with 4 diff oz each time...


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I'll keep a couple diff strains in the stash; normally at least one indica, one sativa, some type of extract (BHO or ISO), and edible.  Maybe it's placebo but I find using the same strain for too long builds a type of "strain tolerance" so I like to keep some variety around.


----------



## romsoccer12

i def think each strain has a unique high and love to have different types


----------



## Chainer

Hey guys,

Sorry but this thread 100% belongs in our MEGA Strain Discussion thread, which is also pretty active.  I am going to merge this thread into it rather then simply close it and redirect you.

--------> Merged into MEGA


----------



## QuasiModo

I grow my own legally in California as a medical marijuana patient. My mainstay strains are Grape Ape, Casey Jones and Double Koosh which is an F2 incrossing of G13 and Bubba Kush. Mostly an indica head but the Casey Jones has enough haziness in it to be useful for all times of the day.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I've just purchased 12 Mazar-I-Sharif seeds. This that landrace that I was talking about. Can't wait to grow it! Some of the older smokers have said that after smoking this strain it takes them right back to the 70s so I can't wait to try this. Hopefully I'll have some hash that should be like what it used to be before the dutch started messing with the cannabis gene pool.

I also bought 18 regular Mr Nice Black Widow seeds (aka the original White Widow!). Can't wait to try it as it's a corker of a strain.


----------



## whataboutheforests

somebody tell me about Skywalker OG.  Just got a couple grams from a homie and it's super dank.  He said it was an indica but online I found something that said it was 80/20 sativa.  Also, genetics?


----------



## SmokeaJoint

Ask google, google is GREAT at IDing genetics.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Sometimes I think you people from states where weed is legal should broaden your horizons a bit more and try something different from the run of the mill cali genetics (and to a lesser extent the modern dutch genetics). You guys really are missing out (but then again, so are a lot of the brits etc.).


----------



## welshmick

East Coast Sour Deisel is nice %) - So iv'e heard


----------



## salpal

QuasiModo said:


> I grow my own legally in California as a medical marijuana patient. My mainstay strains are Grape Ape, Casey Jones and Double Koosh which is an F2 incrossing of G13 and Bubba Kush. Mostly an indica head but the Casey Jones has enough haziness in it to be useful for all times of the day.



Casey Jones is amazing weed, I only managed to get 3.5g but it was fantastic. 

Loving Blueberry at the minute, tried Kushberry (OG Kush cross) and that was really nice, quite a dreamy high.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

welshmick said:


> East Coast Sour Deisel is nice %) - So iv'e heard



Very.
But it has nothing on its West Coast cousins the OG's


----------



## HeWhoHowls

Artificial Emotion said:


> Sometimes I think you people from states where weed is legal should broaden your horizons a bit more and try something different from the run of the mill cali genetics (and to a lesser extent the modern dutch genetics). You guys really are missing out (but then again, so are a lot of the brits etc.).



I see your point.
Its definitely crucial to broaden your horizons if you wanna be an expert n evn more so if you wanna be the connoseuir.
But until you've puffed your way around the Bay n on dwn to SoCal, you haven't lived any more than we have.


----------



## minddetergent.

A lot of these kushes just get renamed and i think the hype bemuses real genetics geeks who spend a lot of time reasearching this stuff. No doubt the og's/bubbas/chems/sour deez are great smokes and I would like to sample them in future.

Its like cheese over in the uk which has so many versions going around now its just getting silly, the danger is so many people will grow and want to breed with these genes that gene pools get stagnant when fresh genetics need to be injected... preferably landrace indica and sativa. 30 year old genes still dominate cups not that i care for cups personally.


----------



## minddetergent.

Artificial Emotion said:


> i'd also love to try the original Sensi Seeds Jack Herer, but it's just so damn expensive. Still, might be worth it. Unfortunately I will have to grow these outside of where I live as it'd be too risky otherwise. I plan to find an outstanding phenotype and repeatedly backross the progeny with the F1 cross (cube the clone) to be able to save seed each year and grow as many plants outdoors as I need, rather than relying on buying the expensive seeds from the breeder.
> 
> Yet another strain that I'd love to try is NL5 x Haze as well.



AE MNS are offering NL5xHaze and they have the P1. there is also a great inbred version of J Herer that is a lot more stable then the SS version and costs 40 squids iirc.

The guy that got me into growing in the early 90's had teh NL5 x HAze and it was hands down teh most amazing strain I had smoked and I've only smoked 2 other strains that have come close since. He used to sell a baggy or two to mates if he was hurting for cash and soem peeps cam back accusing him of coating it in acid as the high was so trippy, this was when skunk first hit the scene an they had never seen frosty buds lol.  I think J the grower was the only one who could finish a pure joint in one sitting, this was bud guaranteed to whitey and non regular tokers.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

HeWhoHowls said:


> until you've puffed your way around the Bay n on dwn to SoCal, you haven't lived any more than we have.



I wasn't claiming I had, not that smoking some of the more exotic strains would mean I had anyway. However my point was that the selection of weed over there in the US is becoming so generic and limited. It's pretty much the same with us over here, but most BLers in this forum are from the US, hence my comment.

I don't consider myself a connoisseur and am certainly no weed snob, however I do appreciate good weed.

.............

MindDeter, NL5 x Haze is one of those strains that has a legendary reputation, so hopefully I won't be disappointed. Thanks for sharing your experience - it's pretty much what most people say that have tried it.

Mr Nice Seeds seems to be one of the only breeders that has reasonable, non-fem genetics that doesn't cost the earth and that's why I find their strains so appealing. I'd love to build a collection of most of their most popular strains before I'm able to grow them abroad.


----------



## watsons torment

Artificial Emotion said:


> I've just purchased 12 Mazar-I-Sharif seeds. This that landrace that I was talking about. Can't wait to grow it! Some of the older smokers have said that after smoking this strain it takes them right back to the 70s so I can't wait to try this. Hopefully I'll have some hash that should be like what it used to be before the dutch started messing with the cannabis gene pool.
> 
> I also bought 18 regular Mr Nice Black Widow seeds (aka the original White Widow!). Can't wait to try it as it's a corker of a strain.



I grew 6 regulars of Mr Nice Black Widow out about 2 years ago (only 2 females !!!) - what an awesome strain, not only a really good smoke & high but i was surprised at how hardy the strain was, i was working away a lot growing these and my wife was doing a very half arsed job of looking after them.. in fact sometimes i even suspected her of sabotage she was doing such a shit job but despite this they still came out like champions! wish i would have kept a cuttting.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ in terms of the high, how did you find it in terms of anxiety and paranoia? Was it not a problem? Also did it feel like a soaring, classical sativa type high to you or did you find it a bit more mellow and sedating?


----------



## eLeSaH

I have some Amenzia Haze but I actually stopped smoking. At least not daily or more than one time a week. It's just potent so you need to dose way lower.


----------



## Chainer

welshmick said:


> East Coast Sour Deisel is nice %) - So iv'e heard



My favorite strain.  My buddy always has a few growing, it's certainly some of the best bud around, including imported cali bud for you west side fanboys 

Grabbed a quarter of Jack Herer, that man is interesting... and made a great strain.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

There's a strain called 'Sour Kush' by Resera Privada that seems to be getting unusually positive and consistent reviews by the people growing it. I mean really good reviews, to the point where I'm thinking I'd love to try it myself to see what all the fuss is about. It's a mostly indica strain that is a hybridized cross between OG Kush and Sour Diesel. They originally called it Headband but had to change the name to Sour Kush because it's not the same as the clone-only strain available from the states also called Headband. The price of Sour Kush is extremely high, and it's only available in feminized form however with the frenzy going on over it I suspect they are trying to protect their genetics and are charging more because it's such quality genetics. The fact that you can't seem to get regular seeds of the strain does put me off somewhat but still, I'd love to give it a go anyway at some point.  

Here's an image of the strain. It does look quite appealing, even if you're not supposed to judge a book by its cover and the fact that looks can often be deceiving. 


*NSFW*: 












> Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband has a great yield, and the high is completely medical and not too over-powering. Finding a keeper mother is easy in a pack of 6 and this plant clones easily as well, rooting in 8-10 days. She grows fast in vegetive stage and spreads out wide to produce many tops and an even canopy. Producing heavy resin early and a great aroma, our Headband has bag and head appeal.  She doesn’t grow as tall as Sour Diesel or as stretchy as the OG Kush and is not so picky with the nutrients. She has a fuely-soury taste and smell with a long lasting high. She is a good all day smoke that won’t knock you down like some of the heavy indicas and is a good strain for anxiety.  This original cross is not the 707 or any other clone only "Headband," this cross was made by reversing the OG Kush to pollinate the Sour Diesel.





Chainer said:


> Grabbed a quarter of Jack Herer, that man is interesting... and made a great strain.



What do you think of this strain? Do you know what breeder it was from? The strain is legendary and I'd love to hear what you think of it. I'd love to get some Jack Herer beans, as well as some of the DJ Short Blueberry beans (i.e. the original). In fact there are just so many strains I'd love to buy it's crazy! The plan is to collect a lot of the better genetics and store them carefully in a temperature and moisture controlled environment through using dessicatant silica gen and a freezer so that I am still able to pop the beans in 20 or 30 years time when a lot of the original strains have been lost (this has happened before and is a real risk unfortunately, as if it's an issue with heirloom tomatoes, as is the case, then it definitely is a problem with cannabis strains which are illegal and unregulated).


----------



## Chainer

I would love to try that, it sounds excellent... OG Kush x Sour D?  That's a dream strain.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

You should check the reviews and grow diaries out. I've not seen a mediocre or negative view amongst experienced growers at all yet. Not one. Although I haven't tried it myself, I think it's likely to be one of the better strains. I'd love to grow it out organically out and give it a 2 month cure to truly test its potential. It's just a shame the seeds are so damn expensive. That's a problem when a lot of the other strains are so much cheaper - often by as much as 300%.


----------



## tiestolightshows

smoking on Larry kush aka OG Kush, L.A. cheese,  and some dark star. all fucking insane!!


----------



## DigitalUnicorn

Bullrider Kif on top of top-quality OG.  mmmmm


----------



## DigitalUnicorn

Artificial Emotion said:


> Sometimes I think you people from states where weed is legal should broaden your horizons a bit more and try something different from the run of the mill cali genetics (and to a lesser extent the modern dutch genetics). You guys really are missing out (but then again, so are a lot of the brits etc.).



Couldn't agree more, I've been off my OG kick for a while (up until my favorite of all time rolled into my dispensary), and exploring the world of exotic sativas.  landraces, hard-to-find hybrids...  it seems like one can find a decent OG or any kush in most of CA, but hunting for the good cerebral, lucid, or downright trippy strains can be quite splendid, really.  One can always stash some king kush for bedtime .


----------



## WeThePeople

How about those canadian strains like fucking increadible, 1.3G, G-Spot ect... (I think these are all from Vancouver Island Seed Co)  I have tried many many strains in my life and am always looking for new ones.  Anyone ever tried or grown any of these.  They sure make em sound good!


----------



## Artificial Emotion

This is a bit of a long shot, but has anyone tried Reserva Privada Kandy Kush? It's an indica dominant hybrid of OG Kush and Trainwreck (T4) that I'm thinking of trying. It seems to get excellent reviews.


----------



## DavisK4high247

I'm smoking on some blue moonshine, and it;s some strong shit..lol..also got some unknown strain from my indoor grower friends that they came up with by crossing different weed strains and shit till they got a super stronger than most all i have smoked shit! They do not have a name for it, but it is one hit shit, two hits tops, and you are high and stoned both for 2 hours solid..lol..kinda short lived high, but you don't get sleepy after it wears off and shit, it is some definite medical type shit, although It is kinda a speedy high at first, some might get anxiety from the first 15 minutes ,then you settle into a spaced out stoned ,relaxed buzz..but you do not get sleepy, you can go to sleep if you want, after 30 minutes or so, like I said it has a heady speedy effect at first, then a nice mellow spaced out buzz..lol.


----------



## Dwayne

I've been going to dispensaries in Cali for about 2 years now and there are so many top strains i don't even know where to start. i just recently picked up some $ [No Prices - Chainer] og and its definitely some Cali fire!


----------



## vacathizzle

chainer i think he's talking about hundred dollar og, it's a strain


----------



## SmokeaJoint

Got some herb from San Fran not too long ago and I gotta say, Cali dank and the rest of the dank I've smoked anywhere in the US is essentially the same quality. Well grown herb is well grown herb no matter where its grown. Sorry, had to get that off my chest.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

Dream Catcher

Has anyone heard of it??
It's a hardcore sativa n this particular 8th is frosty as shit.
Light green n ever-green with minimal orange hairs.
I'm having a good time with this.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have lately had a lot of great experiences with...

Vader OG (Indica)
Napa OG (Indica)
Purple God's Gift (Hybrid) - Very smelly, great taste.
Jack Herrer (Sativa)


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

SmokeaJoint said:


> Got some herb from San Fran not too long ago and I gotta say, Cali dank and the rest of the dank I've smoked anywhere in the US is essentially the same quality. Well grown herb is well grown herb no matter where its grown. Sorry, had to get that off my chest.



I can definitely agree with that man. For a while, I thought the best buds were only in cali until I travelled out to LA. Kind of ironic lol. Anyways, back here when I smoked (had to quit for legal reasons), I was getting all sorts of great bud. Not only good bud but relatively decent genetics behind them too. Some of the high grade was a little dry here or there but as far as high, it wasn't noticeably different that a sativa I managed to procure in cali from a stranger. He gave a nug to me for free. Don't get me wrong, that weed was awesome, however, it wasn't so awesome that I felt like I was missing out back home which happens to be quite far from cali and not a medical state.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> I can definitely agree with that man. For a while, I thought the best buds were only in cali until I travelled out to LA. Kind of ironic lol. Anyways, back here when I smoked (had to quit for legal reasons), I was getting all sorts of great bud. Not only good bud but relatively decent genetics behind them too. Some of the high grade was a little dry here or there but as far as high, it wasn't noticeably different that a sativa I managed to procure in cali from a stranger. He gave a nug to me for free. Don't get me wrong, that weed was awesome, however, it wasn't so awesome that I felt like I was missing out back home which happens to be quite far from cali and not a medical state.



Imagine being from Vegas...
That place is a desert in all senses.
Cali was a fresh change for me.
Really all depends on where you were before.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have lately had a lot of great experiences with...
> 
> Jack Herrer (Sativa)



Which Jack Herer was that?


----------



## woamotive

To those who say one can never know what strain they have or are smoking - riiiiight. I'd say that probably most people on the cannabis forum or who post in threads like this (for the latter, perhaps not most but a decent percentage) are close to the source- 'nuff said - and KNOW 100% what they've got. I always know what I'm smoking as long as it's MY weed. Currently I have : LSD, Blue Dream, Purple Passion. LSD disappointed me a little bit - I cant wait for the next crop because it was harvested MUCH better than the batch I've got now. The latter two are amazing. I prefer the PP at night (as a fav.) and the Blue Dream as an all day smoke (just like Blue Cheese).

Blue Cheese is a favorite overall.
AK 47 also a fav.
Purple Passion is a favorite ONLY for night time use. Helps me sleep


----------



## Thizz Man

SmokeaJoint said:


> Got some herb from San Fran not too long ago and I gotta say, Cali dank and the rest of the dank I've smoked anywhere in the US is essentially the same quality. Well grown herb is well grown herb no matter where its grown. Sorry, had to get that off my chest.


 
Nahh bruhh... Cali is levels above the best top notch medical over here


----------



## SmokeaJoint

http://oi51.tinypic.com/2r7lslk.jpg

I tried to attach the pic but it didn't work..

Anyways, man yeah thats what everyone says about Cali weed but check out that oz of Widow in that pic, got it for a sweet deal that no California club would give you. The quality couldn't be higher. 'Medical grade', as you say but from Oregon, not Cali. Well grown weed is well grown weed. It doesn't care what state its in, LOL!


----------



## James707

*Obama Purple!!!*

So i just picked up a Obama purple clone from a respectable dispensary in vallejo, and while i was trying to do some research i couldnt find any info on this strain and i was hoping that someone can shed some light on me about this plants bio, thank you everyone


----------



## crOOk

I'd assume it gets you high.


----------



## purple_cloud

This belongs in our MEGA Strain Thread, and since I know the search engine has been a bit fuzzy lately I'm going to move this thread for you, in the future please search our directory before making a new thread, chances are we have compiled a good deal of information on whatever question you have already.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Thizz Man said:


> Nahh bruhh... Cali is levels above the best top notch medical over here



So all high grade is grown the same in California? My point is that from what I hear, there is a HUGE amount of marijuana in california, not only because of the obvious but because many people do it there just because they can, not because of any skill at growing cannabis. Just because its california doesn't mean everyone there is a weed growing expert. I just thought I'd point this out because I hear some people get disappointed when they look back and realize something they tried in cali wasn't necessarily all it was made out to be, especially when people think that just because its some crazy strain or a strain with a big name, that its going to be epic. 

I've had amazingly grown high grade and poorly grown high grade and I can tell the difference based on that, not its geographical origin. I'll mention here (because I'm no longer smoking) that I had a friend getting medical from san francisco shipped in. The same strain, he acquired locally. The locally grown stuff was fresh, tasty as hell, beautiful, the whole 9 yards, I mean some of the best bud I've ever seen, tasted, smelled, smoked and it got me high as hell.

The stuff from san fran (gorilla grape btw) was pretty good. A little dry. Here's the kicker-after around 3 hits from a bowl, the taste went to absolute shit, even he said something before I mentioned it to him. At the time I didn't know shit about weed and he mentioned that he thought it was some sort of fertilization/pesticide process and that made me really think about stuff.


----------



## crOOk

Excellent point. A lot of people overlook that in those "who's gt the best pot"-discussions. Now there are most definitely differences in the popularity of strains between different areas, especially if you compare Cali to say the Netherlands. What Cali is for the USA, Amsterdam is for Europe. The NYC Diesel you typically get there doesn't taste close to what my buddy produces at home and he's only been at it for about 8 years now. Out of around five different kinds of that strain I got from  Amsterdam, only one could really blow my mind taste wise. I mean, we are talking about my favourite strain here, so that says quite a lot.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> So all high grade is grown the same in California? My point is that from what I hear, there is a HUGE amount of marijuana in california, not only because of the obvious but because many people do it there just because they can, not because of any skill at growing cannabis. Just because its california doesn't mean everyone there is a weed growing expert. I just thought I'd point this out because I hear some people get disappointed when they look back and realize something they tried in cali wasn't necessarily all it was made out to be, especially when people think that just because its some crazy strain or a strain with a big name, that its going to be epic.
> 
> I've had amazingly grown high grade and poorly grown high grade and I can tell the difference based on that, not its geographical origin. I'll mention here (because I'm no longer smoking) that I had a friend getting medical from san francisco shipped in. The same strain, he acquired locally. The locally grown stuff was fresh, tasty as hell, beautiful, the whole 9 yards, I mean some of the best bud I've ever seen, tasted, smelled, smoked and it got me high as hell.
> 
> The stuff from san fran (gorilla grape btw) was pretty good. A little dry. Here's the kicker-after around 3 hits from a bowl, the taste went to absolute shit, even he said something before I mentioned it to him. At the time I didn't know shit about weed and he mentioned that he thought it was some sort of fertilization/pesticide process and that made me really think about stuff.




California is absolutely flooded when it comes to growers, ops, genetics, etc.
I've had the worst weed of my life in Cali but also the best.
We have marijuana geniuses n idiots.
We definitely got some weed that fell from heaven, but not exclusively that.
All in all, I still think it holds it's own status n glory respectively with other places.


----------



## Chainer

any real stoner knows good weed can come from just about anywhere.  It's all about who you know.

I prefer local, though I get imports from time to time


----------



## HeWhoHowls

exactly.
besides it's good to help your local growers


----------



## panic in paradise

oh myyy goodness.

pulled a (Fire OG x Ice) i had out-back growing, early but, wow...
having a wonderful day of nausea, dizzying all intrusive - this lil bush
after an average joint has me 1/3 back so far. 

wonderful news for me, i have 2 more of this particular breed indoors around ~4-5 feet, the whole lot(ak47 and island sweet skunk) is growing _very_ vigorously and swelling up very fast daily a week or so after their GrowthSpurt - i honestly cant keep up, the top got burnt off the AK47...but there is still plenty of kola and nodes left to fill in;-)fuck it.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

Fire OG is among one of my favorite varities of OG.


----------



## JiminiPimini

just hit some ann arbor diesel.  heavy indica, shit has me layed out.   tested 19% thc.   not too bad,  my friends 3rd grow.


----------



## panic in paradise

HeWhoHowls said:


> Fire OG is among one of my favorite varities of OG.




it is doing the trick in an amazing way!
i simply looked and felt i caught my death with nausea so many hours ago...

these all are from seed, and it makes me sick all over again thinking i have no more of the Fire/Ice beans left, all bag seed from a Colorado Dispensery, some fell out due to my negligence(as if i have room) but, all were fems that made it this far.
(_give seedlings blue light = more fems / red, orange, yellow = more males_)

i have grown out and cloned out Purple Ice, and taste it in there with the Fire OG, but the plants smell like the Lemon Thai genes of the OG, and have the spindly stems, and, well all the characteristics while growing.

the Fire OG/Ice that was O/D developed buds quicker then her ISS pairing. _I/D on the other-hand_, the ISS is maturing much quicker then the OG or AK(fifth AK plant ive pulled).


----------



## debaser

crOOk said:


> Excellent point. A lot of people overlook that in those "who's gt the best pot"-discussions. Now there are most definitely differences in the popularity of strains between different areas, especially if you compare Cali to say the Netherlands. What Cali is for the USA, Amsterdam is for Europe. The NYC Diesel you typically get there doesn't taste close to what my buddy produces at home and he's only been at it for about 8 years now. Out of around five different kinds of that strain I got from  Amsterdam, only one could really blow my mind taste wise. I mean, we are talking about my favourite strain here, so that says quite a lot.



Excepted in Holland you've got all these wonderful imported hashes. When I go here I mostly smoke top grade hash, not weed.


----------



## Te0X2t

OG kush, and White Rhino...


----------



## Vader

> When I go here I mostly smoke top grade hash, not weed.


Let's be friends.


----------



## Keaton

Had some Romulon a couple weeks ago. Super frosty bud, excellent taste and packed a punch.

Currently tokin' on some AK-47 which is fucking excellent.


----------



## panic in paradise

*please do delete if un PC ..... *



HeWhoHowls said:


> Fire OG is among one of my favorite varities of OG.




*NSFW*: 











^
a _low-mid_ side branch tip from a Fire OG x Ice -


----------



## Fire&Water

wungchow said:


> LOL at people who will say with 100% certainty what "strains" they have tried!
> 
> It's just fucking pot, stop wasting your time thinking up 1000 different names to call it. What one person calls "Sour Diesel" another person calls "Trainwreck", seriously, who can tell the fucking difference?
> 
> ---> Hate posts from stupid pot heads shall follow!



I can tell C. Indica From C. Sativa w/ one good bong hit. Hybrids are a little trickier, some are surprising (a good thing)
some plant yer' ass on the couch (only a good thing once in a while) I strive for a 100% Sativa strain Before I ever grew my own I loved it when Jamaican Sinsemilla showed in town the high was beautiful - very energizing, put me in a very spiritual state of mind, loved to converse. the 100% Indica strains can put me in almost the opposite frame of mind.
When I first had White Widow (about 4 years ago) it was at least 90% to 100% Sativa of the best buds I've had-
What some people call "White Widow" now just isnt the same, cross bred, mutated, It isnt even bright green -
covered with white tri's anymore How can anybody dare call it White Widow !!! The original did actually look kinda'
like a spider crawled all over it 'shooting" short white webs all over it, now its greenish brown, grayish green, some doesnt
even have the white tri's covering the whole bud. DONT CALL IT WHITE WIDOW

Thats not original White Widow friend...Long way from it
Edit: (replying about post 545) accidently hit reply instead of "quote"



OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:


> For me, I buy a q of different stuff every time I see my buddy, and I usually have at least 5 different types on me at all times, just for personal.
> I do not like mixing the strains all into one joint or whatever, just because if it is good weed then I think it should be enjoyed separately.



Excactly...you'll eventually find the strain you appreciate the most for the appropriate smoking siuation
It's not as formal as it sounds, but when you find a favorite strain or two or three, you know what to expect
when you smoke, though suprises can be fun also, like the first time I smoked fresh Panama Red many years 
ago. I will always remember that magnificant high...unbelievably total bliss...



Sparkoza said:


> I love to have different strains of marijuana, I find it gets me higher if I mix two strains, and it gives me a variety of types of highs, example indica or sativa. My dealers usually only sell one strain so it's hard to come by.



That's not an example, it's a fact- it's one or the other or a hybrid of the two...

Thanks Mods' my mistake...



loulou reed said:


> Well, I did try both weed worlds, and I can say for sure I prefer the old days... The weed wasn't better, it's just that there were so many different tastes and smells with each weed you dont find nowadays...


Very Much So. Acapulco Gold shimmering like gold flakes in the sunshine, tasted even better than it looked. Curing
methods have a tremendous affect on the end taste/aroma & most of the originals were cured w/ that in mind. although I can say some certain 10 year old to recent strains
can also have a wounderful sweet flavor. Some even sweeter when I sweat cure the 
chlorophyll out of fresh/wet buds...


----------



## Vader

If you have something to add, you can use the "Edit" button in the bottomw right of your post.


----------



## Fire&Water

Vader said:


> If you have something to add, you can use the "Edit" button in the bottomw right of your post.



Thanks..(as I have another brain fart)


----------



## papa

I love sativa,....but the bloom period is just so damn long....I can't stand to grow it..


----------



## Vader

Patience is a virtue papa. You could grow it outside, best way to make the most of sativa genetics imo (and I'm sure those Texas rangers would turn a blind eye in exchange for a little bit of that sticky icky).


----------



## papa

I agree that sativa does best when grown outside.. I grew a couple on my back patio about 8 or 9 years ago....they got to be over 6 ft tall and I got paranoid that they were too obvious..I went and bought some cloth flowers like you would use for a wreath or flower arrangement, and I attached them to the plants so they would look like something different...they turned out well....they had a nice fruity taste and a great high...I never grew anymore outside though..too risky..


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Why not try a sativa dominant hybrid like Black Widow or Skunk#1 (from the right breeder of course)? Growing pure sats is notoriously difficult, which is why hybrids are so popular.


----------



## Chainer

--------------> merged into strain discussion


----------



## SmokeaJoint

squarerootof23 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I didn't see anywhere in this forum where my questions are addressed.
> 
> To a novice - that would be me - the varieties of marijuana are very confusing.    Where would I look to get answers to these questions?
> 
> 1)  Which variety (or strain, or whatever) tends to make music more "intense"?
> 
> 2)  Which variety tends to make people want to socialize more, laugh together, etc.?
> 
> 3)  Which variety tends to make a person get lost in a dreamlike state?
> 
> 4)  Which variety works best for comedowns associated with using MDMA?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Here's my opinion based on your queries:

1. Any sativa dominant strain (Skunk, diesel, haze, etc)

2. Any cannabis adds to socialization imo. You'll get less "stoned" and lethargic with sativas though.

3. Again, any cannabis can do this. 

4. To smoke away ANY stimulant comedown, an indica dominant is best. Something with Purple in the name, or a Kush perhaps.


----------



## crOOk

JiminiPimini said:


> just hit some ann arbor diesel.  heavy indica, shit has me layed out.   tested 19% thc.   not too bad,  my friends 3rd grow.


What does 19% THC mean anyway? It surely isn't the total THC content of the dry mass of a whole plant. Can anyone enlighten me? I keep hearing these figures, but from what I know excellent (traditional!) hash doesn't even go far above 30%, so what do those 19% refer to? Total mass of THC in a "bud" lol? Total mass of THC in the resin even?


----------



## Vader

I've been through this loads of times, if you search there's a thread about it somewhere that I started. I've yet to see a satisfactory explanation of what those numbers really mean.
Here's one thread about it, though not the one I was looking for...
And another...
Found it!
Ignore some of the stuff I said, I was a less educated man in those days.


----------



## crOOk

Vader said:


> I've been through this loads of times, if you search there's a thread about it somewhere that I started. I've yet to see a satisfactory explanation of what those numbers really mean.
> Here's one thread about it, though not the one I was looking for...
> And another...
> Found it!
> Ignore some of the stuff I said, I was a less educated man in those days.


Thanks for those links man, I've always been wondering about that. It's especially annoying that noone that is using these numbers can actually explain it himself, so it doesn't really tell much about a product at all. I mean, I've never heard anyone talk of their crappy pot that only contained 4% THC, it's always 15% or 20%, so as faras I'm concerned that's average for good semiprofessionally homegrown pot. Anyway it doesn't belong here I guess, so thanks for the links!  It was just a spontaneous thought and I'm not very active on the Cannabis forums here, so I didn't bother to create a thread or search for an old one.



squarerootof23 said:


> 1)  Which variety (or strain, or whatever) tends to make music more "intense"?
> 
> 2)  Which variety tends to make people want to socialize more, laugh together, etc.?
> 
> 3)  Which variety tends to make a person get lost in a dreamlike state?
> 
> 4)  Which variety works best for comedowns associated with using MDMA?


Personally I've never seen much sense in differentiating between more than Sativa and Indica, at least when we are just talking about their effects profile, with high % sativa strains being more trippy, less couchy (in lower doses anyway), generally having less medical potential (at least when it comes to my problems which mostly regard the GI-tract).

There have been a few strains that stood out for sure though and the one that first comes to mind is Kali Mist. I've smoked so many phenotypes of that stuff from so many different growers, that the thought of smoking Kali alone turns me off by now (it's a very peculiar taste), but I used to love it more than almost any other strain.

The only pot that ever brought anything close to a psychedelic state upon me, must have been Kali Mist. I had my only anxiety attack ever off that stuff (lying in bed alone after watching Lost in Translation) and while it was a very mild anxiety, I never knew pot could do that until then. I also lost just about anything a man can loose while on it. Forgot things at bus stops or just dropped them onto the floor while walking etc. Makes me really fucking disoriented sometimes, as if there's just too much input which my brain can't process, so it selectively processes the wrong things lol.

I even hear voices on Kali, not as in full blown auditory hallucinations, but I'd hear a sound and interprete it the wrong way and instead of hearing the sound lingering in my ears, I hear the echo/inerpretation of the sound linger in my ear which could just be someone calling out my name. When I realize that is happening and noone is calling out for me or talking in my closet, I usually start wondering why I have such paranoid thoughts and then this will turn into some sort of thought loop that won't let me be. Stuff like that. D:

The first Kali joints just make me very very talkative and the chance of me giggling and laughing uncontrollably is definitely higher than with any other pot I've smoked. Eventually, when I've had enough, it feels just like any other pot though: I get really stoned and it becomes a huge effort to do anything but laying down on the couch and smoking another joint.

I've probably tried ~40 strains (oh which I knew the origin for certain) in my life and while a lot of them really stood out taste/smell wise, this is the only one that ever had really remarkable effects. NYC Diesel as well maybe, I don't know. I guess any sativa rich plant should make you feel similar to what I described, but I'm not sure if that's true. Kali has this really weird taste as well, not even very pot-like imho. I could probably smoke it indoors with some tobacco sprinkled in without many people recognizing the smell in the room is caused by burnt weed.

edit: For comedowns a heavy indica gets you there faster than a sativa, that's for sure. Try some good kush, it'll knock your ass out!


----------



## debaser

Yeah, I tried some Kali Mist in Amsterdam and it was just too much for me. I don't really like the sativas taste anyway.


----------



## crOOk

loulou reed said:


> Yeah, I tried some Kali Mist in Amsterdam and it was just too much for me. I don't really like the sativas taste anyway.


Too much? Tell us about it!


----------



## debaser

crOOk said:


> Too much? Tell us about it!



Well the taste, and the high were super strong. I like the hashes better, but when I smoke some A'dam weed I like it to be smooth on the throat, which was not the case with Kali Mist.

And, well, for lack of a better term, I was just too high for my own safety. It was too psychedelic and I don't like that from cannabis. Although I like the hybrids (Skunk 1 is some first quality weed despite its old age), give me some Northern Lights any day, lol.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Purple Kush? Iirc that's clone only? I seem to remember the buds looking quite pretty with a slight purple hue to them. 

There are some awesome clone-only strains about.


----------



## Vader

UK cheese!


----------



## HeWhoHowls

Vader said:


> UK cheese!



absolutely delicous...
the cheesy smell is nothing like its tangy, full flavor.
i like weed that im not able to predict any outcomes...


----------



## DavisK4high247

I have smoked Mazar quite a few times in New Olreans and also in Dallas where the strain seems to be popular in both places, and it is kinda like Thai bud my uncle said of the Mazar, except stronger in general, but it's a hybrid indoor grown strain that is made to be more potent than outdoor Thai Sativas were in the 70's I suppose, I was only born in 1977, so I never got to smoke any old school Thai weed,or Panama Red,etc..so I personally can't make the distinction between Mazar and 70's strains..lol..except the 70's weed may have been lower in THC, or maybe not, concerning Thai weed vs. Mazar, but the shit from the 70's was a hell of a lot cheaper than weed is nowdays..lol.


----------



## umfree14

Alaskan Ice- Seattle WA

lots of crystals enough to cake on to the side of bag. tastes more indica but the buds look like a hybrid of some sort. sourced from medical mj budtender.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

justsayknow said:


> Let us know how the Mazar goes. I like the look of the NO NAMING SOURCES that you mentioned and am interested to see if they are legit? ie reliability of service and viability of product.


NO DISCUSSING SAID SOURCES

The product is more variable that a lot of worked strains, but what can you expect for a landrace strain? All you need is that one good female and then you've got an endless supply of clones for life. I've now got their Lebanese (don't bother looking for it though, since they're not selling it online and have no plans to for at least the next year) as well as their Mango Thai, which looks awesome too.


----------



## papa

be careful not to post sources guys...


----------



## TheShed

A friend of mines friend is growing a strain called Chronic. Apparently it is a very nice satvia stone apparently :D


----------



## Artificial Emotion

*YES, THEY ARE SOURCES*

The customer service is good because I had to have seed replaced, not because I bought from them as a seedbank (which they are not).



TheShed said:


> A friend of mines friend is growing a strain called Chronic. Apparently it is a very nice satvia stone apparently :D



I've heard a lot of shit about that strain but my friend swears by it. There's no doubt it's a good commercial strain, that's for sure.


----------



## Vader

You can't discuss breeder names. Many of them have their own websites, where you can buy a product that is illegal in most of the world. Sorry, no.


----------



## phatass

*whats your favourite strain of bud or hash*

mine is Black Bombay hashish
or white Rhino weed

you?


----------



## papa

merged with [MEGA] Strain Discussion..


----------



## junkie skumbag

Hey peoples got some Green-o-matic autoflowering femanized seeds germanating .Its a fairly new strain im wondering if anyone here has any expirence growing/smoking these....Says on the site that it takes 55 days from seed to harvest %15.9 THC content should be good :D

Never growin a autoflowering strain before either this should be intersting!


----------



## Vader

Autoflowering strains aren't the best smoke because that's not what they've been bred for. I'm sure you'll have fun growing and smoking it though


----------



## Darksidesam

in the uk, 
there is "lemon" and "cheese"

is one Indica and one Sativa?


----------



## Vader

"Lemon" is probably lemon haze, which is a sativa. "Cheese" is a skunk #1 clone, and so is also predominantly sativa in terms of genetics. However, the cheese high is deeply stoning, more like a typical indica effect. Also bear in mind the propensity of dealers to misrepresent their product (I've been offered standard commercial weed as named strains more times than I can count), the propensity of seed sellers and breeders to do the same (there's no trademarks or copyrights, anyone can sell any seeds under any name), none of this is certain.


----------



## Darksidesam

ah okay, im new to cannabis so,

all i know is if i smoke too much of it its not enjoyable, it makes me aggy and twitchy and shit,
better of just the one joint , .1 in


----------



## Vader

35 joints out of an eighth? Fair play mate, wish I could pull that off! If you find high-grade weed anxiogenic, maybe try sourcing some hash instead (good hash though, there's a lot of shit out there).


----------



## Darksidesam

haha i cant spend much on any drugs, 
I cant get addicted to ketamine for example because i wont ever dose 200mg, so what is the only way i can get more out of 200mg..   (dont be a smart arse and say IM it) Lol  

Thats all i can get for for now i cant get any hash, but at first it was harsh like that but im kinda used to it now, but im going to have to cut down loads as im not going to be home alone anymore again now  Lol


----------



## Vader

I can get nice hash cheaper than high-grade weed, but it's definitely more of a circle thing, you have to know people, whereas everyone and his dog sells a bit of skunk...


----------



## Chainer

Vader said:


> 35 joints out of an eighth? Fair play mate, wish I could pull that off!



I never want to smoke a joint, much less 35 of them, or 35 of them with .1g in it.

MMMM paper!

Why not use a bowl/bong/vape/steamroller/one hitter/ gravity bong / water fall, ANYTHING else?


----------



## Darksidesam

i think smoking joints is a bit of a Uk thing isnt it.

If i knew id want it long term all the time id probably get a vapouriser but this is a really cheap way of smoking it haha .
A water bong sounds good though?


----------



## Chainer

I know people smoke joints in the US, actually I think it's probably one of the most common methods.  Personally, however, if I am going to smoke weed in a wrap, it's gunna be a blunt.  Otherwise, it's through my bong.

make one out of a water bottle.  I used to do it when I was 14-15.  Try to sub out the tin foil.  Also, you don't need to make it complicated like he did with a slide, you can literally just use the pic pen part instead.


how to- water bottle bong.  Or hit our Directory for guides to self-made peices akin to this.

/derail.  Back to strain discussion.

Just copped 3 Zs of Bubble Kush - shit smells EXACTLY like big league bubble gum.  Raaawrrr!


----------



## Darksidesam

^ i was looking to make one before i found that exact page but i dont think smoking with tin foil is a good idea. or the plastic bottle. 
id rather just buy a glass water bong,,

also i hear of a white widow strain, is that just a chilled out body high? is it reccomendable to try?


----------



## Vader

If it's legit White Widow, it's fucking strong, and if you experience anxiety from cannabis, the sad truth is that you're probably never going to be able to get really, really stoned without feeling it, regardless of the strain. I have to say, White Widow has caught me by surprise more than once, I tend to think of it as one of the old-school strains that's not as potent as the more modern ones, but it puts me on my arse every time. I'd say that it's worth trying lots of strains to find out which ones you like the most (and some nice hash, I really can't stress enough how pleasurable it is to smoke (for me)). The plastic bottle bong is fine, you can pick up a downpipe and bowl for really cheap at a head shop and market, and the plastic is fine (if it's OK to drink out of, why wouldn't you be able to inhale from it?). As Chainer says, we have a megathread on knocking up bongs.


----------



## Chainer

white widow is dom sativa, you're going to want an indica strain... white rhino.

this bubblegum is seriously stinking up my room something niceeee.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Vader

I don't necessarily find that indica's produce less anxiety, and I know I'm not alone in that (plus, I think sam's going to have a much easier time finding the widow than the rhino). sam, we have a megathread on anxiety/paranoia that you might want to look into.


----------



## Chainer

I suppose that's very true, I always just associated the headiness of sativa to be the heaviest contributing factor toward mental anxiety.


----------



## Vader

Yeah, I see where you're coming from, but for a lot of people the feeling of being slightly paralysed on top of the anxiety makes it worse. Not for everyone of course, but YMMV!


----------



## justsayknow

Vader said:


> The plastic bottle bong is fine, you can pick up a downpipe and bowl for really cheap at a head shop and market, and the plastic is fine (if it's OK to drink out of, why wouldn't you be able to inhale from it?). As Chainer says, we have a megathread on knocking up bongs.



I have read in a few places that the heating of certain types of plastic can release some fumes that you really dont want to be inhaling. If I can find the reference I'll add it to that bong mega thread.

/Back to strain discussion


----------



## Vader

The plastic doesn't get hot, though.


----------



## Chainer

the bic pen is probably what they refer to, if you switch out to a cheap glass slide and bowl it's no problem.  tinfoil is the biggest thing i'd worry about in a waterbottle bong - unlike a soda can bowl.


----------



## Fire&Water

Man... the Sativas are so spiritual (not talkin' bout' god) I just cant see how you cant just lay in the grass & watch the tree's sway...They (Sativas) give you such a peacefull outlook - by yerself w/ friends... I will never understand the anxiety thing with Sativas, I guess I'm just lucky, they hit me
just the opposite.

The restlessness genuine Sativas pour into me tend to give me a very inquisitive outlook especially toward strangers...spent my early 30's chefin' & bartendin' an old school Sativa really instills the "you casa, me casa" feeling when hangin in our domicile...


----------



## cashmunny

I'm growing out some maple leaf indica from sensi seeds right now and I'm not impressed with the seedling vigor. Bummer I was hoping...


----------



## Fire&Water

cashmunny said:


> I'm growing out some maple leaf indica from sensi seeds right now and I'm not impressed with the seedling vigor. Bummer I was hoping...



Blind em'...  with science


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Sometimes a runt can turn into a beauty.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Anyone smoked RP headband aka Sour Kush (not the clone only 707 headband)? It's a cross between OG Kush and Sour Diesel, so is one of the better american strains. 

American genetics is probably of the best in the world these days imo (for the time being). They are so much better than the dutch at what they do. The dutch have been quietly destroying the cannabis genepool for years, but that's for another discussion.


----------



## Vader

The Canadians have been killing it for years, too. And tbh, this is strain discussion, there is no better thread to bitch about half-arsed commercial bastard Dutch genetics. I'm still so angry at that prick who told me Dutch cheese is better than UK cheese. Some wounds never heal...


----------



## papa

especially when you've invested 16 weeks to find out..


----------



## Chainer

Artificial Emotion said:


> Anyone smoked RP headband aka Sour Kush (not the clone only 707 headband)? It's a cross between OG Kush and Sour Diesel, so is one of the better american strains.



I smoked a blunt out of my girl's quarterpound bag yesterday, she said it was "Sour Kush".  I have no clue if it really was, but that's what she called it.  She also had a QP of East Coast Sour D, so it doesn't seem too far fetched to think this may be what you are referring to.  It was pretty good but I can't say I would have called it any better then any other grade A strain - i only smoked one blunt though.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Vader said:


> The Canadians have been killing it for years, too. And tbh, this is strain discussion, there is no better thread to bitch about half-arsed commercial bastard Dutch genetics. I'm still so angry at that prick who told me Dutch cheese is better than UK cheese. Some wounds never heal...



You mean the exodus cheese, right? I don't know, I think it's a bit overrated in my opinion. All I hear is cheese, cheese, cheese these days and the real cut (with it's double serrated leaves) just doesn't live up to it's reputation. I think because it's so stinky to the point where it permeates through walls people see it as being a bit of a novelty personally. I just think it deserves it's legendary status when there are so many better strains. It's horses for courses though, as always.



Chainer said:


> I smoked a blunt out of my girl's quarterpound bag yesterday, she said it was "Sour Kush".  I have no clue if it really was, but that's what she called it.  She also had a QP of East Coast Sour D, so it doesn't seem too far fetched to think this may be what you are referring to.  It was pretty good but I can't say I would have called it any better then any other grade A strain - i only smoked one blunt though.



Did it have a fuelly taste (a bit like diesel or cleaning chemicals)?


----------



## Vader

I think he was talking about the BB cheese, idk. All I know is that whatever they're selling, it's a cheap hack to cash in on the name of the strain. It depends what you look for in  a strain- for me, the actual enjoyment of smoking is the appeal for me, so I love how flavourful cheese is and the Dutch shit don't cut it imo.


----------



## Chainer

Artificial Emotion said:


> Did it have a fuelly taste (a bit like diesel or cleaning chemicals)?



I smoked it out of a apple flavored blunt - a lot of the subtleties are pretty much gone when you do it this ROA.  The smell was STRONG of something that reminded me of pinesol, no lemon.  Wish I had some pics!  It looked like regular Sour D to me, but it did smell differently.


----------



## peanut 801

*schwag....... why's it so hard to find anymore (at least in UT)?*

Don't get me wrong, I LOVES me some dank but, what the Hell has happened to the economy buds? It's nice sometimes to blaze up a half zip for the same price (or less) as a single of dank but, it seems to be almost non existant Here in the good ol 801 these days. I don't know maybe its just me or my area but anyone else feel the same way as I do?


----------



## Venrak

I don't know, man it must really depend on your area. I live in Quebec, Canada and most people that are growing are growing hydroponic buds, even the commercial grade M-39 is hydro. It's around, but it's normally unexperienced growers that end up with schwag because all strains have the potential to be beautiful if given the right conditions to grow in.


----------



## papa

I think of schwag as the compressed, brick weed that usually comes from mexico...very cheap and a real pain in the ass to smoke.. the seeds usually get crushed in the compaction process and the 'milk' from them goes rancid and makes the weed smell like ammonia...mmmmmm yummy..

I was thinking that this discussion belongs in our [MEGA] strain discussion thread..

merging..


----------



## Chainer

peanut 801 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I LOVES me some dank but, what the Hell has happened to the economy buds? It's nice sometimes to blaze up a half zip for the same price (or less) as a single of dank but, it seems to be almost non existant Here in the good ol 801 these days. I don't know maybe its just me or my area but anyone else feel the same way as I do?



Mexi brick is everywhere, I usually have to drive to the outskirts of the city, or into the "hood" to get this stuff though.  The Suburbs and cities seem to always have "the best shit ever, ever.  For reals". I only buy the bricked up cat-nip looking shit for cooking, though.

If you mean KB (mid-range, usually not super-bricked up but compressed, red, dense, very distinct smell) that shit seems WAY harder to find for me, at least during the winter seasons.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ I was always under the impression you must grow all your own shit. You must spend a fortune on all the weed I've seen in your pics (or be a dealer but I doubt that). .


----------



## Fire&Water

papasomni said:


> I think of schwag as the compressed, brick weed that usually comes from mexico...very cheap and a real pain in the ass to smoke.. the seeds usually get crushed in the compaction process and the 'milk' from them goes rancid and makes the weed smell like ammonia...mmmmmm yummy..
> 
> I was thinking that this discussion belongs in our [MEGA] strain discussion thread..
> 
> merging..



Most all of the oily smashed seeded trash compactor weed is grown in South-mid-East...


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I have some very fond memories of golden brickweed from back in 2005. I assume it must've been some sativa-type landrace from Africa. I'd love to be able to grow whatever that strain was.


----------



## Fire&Water

Artificial Emotion said:


> I have some very fond memories of golden brickweed from back in 2005. I assume it must've been some sativa-type landrace from Africa. I'd love to be able to grow whatever that strain was.



It's amazing how much the quality can differ...A buddy got ahold of a 10 lb. bale a couple years back that was a pretty amazing Sativa strain.


----------



## The gremlin

Pinneapple express


----------



## CombatWombat

I got some lemon haze hash the other day.  Stuff is crazy good.  Few hits and I'm already baked.  I hope they dont run out.


----------



## Bumboclaad_Warrior

Soooooo much amnesia in ireland at the moment and im bored of my tits with it  ... Stuff gets you completely incapacitated to the point where it just start getting on my nerves ... Blueberry haze and lemon haze seem to be  on the rise  tho .. not much better but a change is nice for once !!


----------



## jspun

Well real Chocolate thai, golden thai, and juicy fruit were good back in the day. These were what you smoked if you were from this states better half (Northern California) and didn't have access to kind CA Green. Actually a Bay Area version of swag. The best CA buds going around in the 80s were big bud, "christmas tree bud." Purple bud- this was good purple bud, I know that some has mixed rep good puple buds and green buds with purple hairs. NL, skunk #1, ect...were probably out there but known as such. Kind, KGB, skunK, indica, indo, ect terms for good bud. There were some down right psychedelic strains. But of the best that were more exotic:

1.) Puna Buds

2.) Big Island (non-differentiated)

3.) Maui Bud

4.) Matanuska Valley Thunderfuck (AK)

5.) Michoacan Black

6.) Bali Bud (like a super golden thai)

7.) Some good tropical bud from Saint Martin and St Thomas USVI.

8.) Good Morracan from Amsterdam hash but redish Kashmiri best hash ever.

would have loved to try Santa Marta Gold (the bud actually looked golden- have a llink to a pix in my terroir and canabis thread) and Panama Red grown on the Pearl Islands Panama and on the Chiva-Chiva trail in the former United States Panama Canal Zone (still only place under US flag to have had their pot laws rescinded and legalized). Nepalese Hash is still high on the list.

I've had good bubble hash and that was a piney treat. Trainwreak was good too, but alot of the magic, the finese is still missing from the taste and high.

edit: almost forgot "Krypie" Kryptonite- lemon- limey goodness from Southern Florida


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I just bought some Indian Haze seeds (bet nobody here has ever tried that). I also got some GHS Super Lemon Haze, LA confidential, Pineapple Chunk and Critical Mass 33 seeds (big producer so could be useful for tree grows). I can't wait to try the Super Lemon Haze and Indian Haze in particular. The Indian Haze is one of those strains that is amazing but that most people have never really heard of. I bet if more people had tried it it would fly off the shelf, but I benefit since the seeds are so cheap and available as regs because of it. It's a Kerala x Original Haze cross so should be interesting. They say it's a 10 weeker so I assume I can expect it to finish in 11 weeks or so (maybe some 10 weeks phenos if I'm lucky). 

I also can't wait to get some of Thai landrace strains. I swear this growing lark is more addictive than smoking cannabis itself!


----------



## Fire&Water

jspun said:


> Well real Chocolate thai, golden thai, and juicy fruit were good back in the day. These were what you smoked if you were from this states better half (Northern California) and didn't have access to kind CA Green. Actually a Bay Area version of swag. The best CA buds going around in the 80s were big bud, "christmas tree bud." Purple bud- this was good purple bud, I know that some has mixed rep good puple buds and green buds with purple hairs. NL, skunk #1, ect...were probably out there but known as such. Kind, KGB, skunK, indica, indo, ect terms for good bud. There were some down right psychedelic strains. But of the best that were more exotic:
> 
> 1.) Puna Buds
> 
> 2.) Big Island (non-differentiated)
> 
> 3.) Maui Bud
> 
> 4.) Matanuska Valley Thunderfuck (AK)
> 
> 5.) Michoacan Black
> 
> 6.) Bali Bud (like a super golden thai)
> 
> 7.) Some good tropical bud from Saint Martin and St Thomas USVI.
> 
> 8.) Good Morracan from Amsterdam hash but redish Kashmiri best hash ever.
> 
> would have loved to try Santa Marta Gold (the bud actually looked golden- have a llink to a pix in my terroir and canabis thread) and Panama Red grown on the Pearl Islands Panama and on the Chiva-Chiva trail in the former United States Panama Canal Zone (still only place under US flag to have had their pot laws rescinded and legalized). Nepalese Hash is still high on the list.
> 
> I've had good bubble hash and that was a piney treat. Trainwreak was good too, but alot of the magic, the finese is still missing from the taste and high.
> 
> edit: almost forgot "Krypie" Kryptonite- lemon- limey goodness from Southern Florida



Quite correct indeed...80% of the Cali' bud that made it to S.W. Michigan (in the 80's) was from N.L. & Skunk # 1 
seeds/clones . The Panama Red you refer to was extremley extraordinarily delicious !!


----------



## Fire&Water

Artificial Emotion said:


> I just bought some Indian Haze seeds (bet nobody here has ever tried that). I also got some GHS Super Lemon Haze, LA confidential, Pineapple Chunk and Critical Mass 33 seeds (big producer so could be useful for tree grows). I can't wait to try the Super Lemon Haze and Indian Haze in particular. The Indian Haze is one of those strains that is amazing but that most people have never really heard of. I bet if more people had tried it it would fly off the shelf, but I benefit since the seeds are so cheap and available as regs because of it. It's a Kerala x Original Haze cross so should be interesting. They say it's a 10 weeker so I assume I can expect it to finish in 11 weeks or so (maybe some 10 weeks phenos if I'm lucky).
> 
> I also can't wait to get some of Thai landrace strains. I swear this growing lark is more addictive than smoking cannabis itself!



One of the fun(est) & most rewarding hobbies ever !


----------



## nope

*NYC Diesel - two phenos?*

I've run into a conundrum from the production of SOMA's NYCD strain; 3 out of 4 plants ended up with a really heavy diesel taste, but still good quality.  The other girl had that magical grapefruit taste and medical effects that turned me on this strain, so I'm keeping a cutting from her in my repertoire.  Has anyone else run into these two phenos?  I thought the strain was stable, but I guess not.  Now I have to keep the pheno I like alive as a clone, as I don't have faith in the seeds anymore - seems like a crapshoot.  I'd like to see it turn hermi to get some seeds, but I don't want to experiment as it's the only cut of this magic plant I have.

Has anyone else noticed this with the NYCD strain?  If so, do you prefer the classical "diesel" taste or the really yummy grapefruit pheno?  The effects are the same as far as medical usage, but I really enjoy the taste of the latter out of the vaporizer; it's very unique.  It's a great compliment to the SensiStar that I've also found great for medical usage.  I love Kush and purple strains too, but they are definitely night-time smokes and don't really help with my pain problems as much as sativa-dominant strains like Sensi, NYCD, White Widow, or Durban.  Or maybe they do, but I can't stay awake long enough to tell 

Peace,

nope


----------



## Chainer

--------> strain discussion


----------



## Artificial Emotion

nope said:


> I've run into a conundrum from the production of SOMA's NYCD strain; 3 out of 4 plants ended up with a really heavy diesel taste, but still good quality.  The other girl had that magical grapefruit taste and medical effects that turned me on this strain, so I'm keeping a cutting from her in my repertoire.  Has anyone else run into these two phenos?  I thought the strain was stable, but I guess not.  Now I have to keep the pheno I like alive as a clone, as I don't have faith in the seeds anymore - seems like a crapshoot.  I'd like to see it turn hermie to get some seeds, but I don't want to experiment as it's the only cut of this magic plant I have.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this with the NYCD strain?  If so, do you prefer the classical "diesel" taste or the really yummy grapefruit pheno?  The effects are the same as far as medical usage, but I really enjoy the taste of the latter out of the vaporizer; it's very unique.  It's a great compliment to the SensiStar that I've also found great for medical usage.  I love Kush and purple strains too, but they are definitely night-time smokes and don't really help with my pain problems as much as sativa-dominant strains like Sensi, NYCD, White Widow, or Durban.  Or maybe they do, but I can't stay awake long enough to tell
> 
> Peace,
> 
> nope



I've not grown out that strain but I have heard of the diesel taste as you put it is present in some phenotypes. For most it is sought after, but have you tried giving it a long cure yet? More often than not the curing process will turn a not so nice flavour into really nice tasting bud. 

A bit about the hermie seed idea: 
*NSFW*: 



I wouldn't use seeds from a hermie plant since most of the offspring will usually turn out to be hermaphrodite themselves. A good way to get all females is to get a load of different phenotypes and change the photoperiod on a daily basis - 12 hours one day, 8 the next, 16 the next and so on. Take the best plant that _doesn't_ through out nanas/balls/male-flowers and spray it with colloidal silver (made with 9V battery) or giberellic acid. Once male flowers then start to show, harvest the pollen and pollenate a different strain. Pollenating another female of the same strain will give you females that are akin to f2s i.e. very variable and all over the place. Ideally the female pollenated by the female pollen should also be hermie resistant from stress testing.


 

Anyway, if you like kush and purple strains there are two I would recommend. Firstly, strawberry cough and secondly sour kush, sour diesel. However you say you don't like the diesel taste so maybe not the sour diesel!


----------



## nope

Yeah, it's not that I DON'T like the diesel taste, it's just that I grew up with ECSD here in the Southeast US.  Then, when I moved to California, the influx of the US east coast strains made their way out west in a big way, so it seemed to be more of the same.  I always take care to cure to perfection, I'm just bored with the diesel / gas taste.  When I moved back home, I brought three west-coast cuttings - OG Kush (Tahoe cut), Trainwreck (Arcata cut), and Salmon Creek Big Bud to diversify, and potentially cross and experiment with.  With the NYCD, the one plant turned out to taste so much like what I had in Amsterdam, I had to keep the odd one out.  It's sickeningly sweet!

You're right about the Strawberry Cough - it's in my top 10 for sure.  At the cup last year, the Bleu Cheese won me over...trying to get a hold of that one for sure.  The original UK Cheese is a damn fine smoke too; flavor for days.  When I get more material to play with I'll try the lighting technique to see if I can get something close to an F2; I want to experiment but not fuck up my stock because it's a ten-year obsession with getting the strains I love that no one around here has.  Even losing one strain out of seven would be like losing a member of the family!


----------



## No. 13 Baby

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v87/vashts80/IMG_20111115_152100.jpg

^schwag or mids?


----------



## Vader

^Sorry, no ID questions (I know the guidelines said "no ID threads", my fault, sorry). What name you choose to give it doesn't make any difference to how good the weed is, though, so don't worry about it.


----------



## megasyn

big bang


----------



## Artificial Emotion

This is so frustrating. I really want to post some photos but can't bring myself to upload them to image an image sharing website. Before the upgrade you could upload to Bluelight but that feature has gone now. 

Do you guys think it's safe uploading to imgur? I'm in two minds as to whether I should take the risk or not.


----------



## Chainer

Artificial Emotion said:


> I just bought some Indian Haze seeds (bet nobody here has ever tried that)


 
I smoked a whole shit ton of landrace strains when I stayed in India for a couple months.  

I gotta be honest, I prefer my east coast home grown and MMJ imported from CA.  The prices were... erm... kinder... in India, though.


AE, I'm so bold that I use photobucket... no grow pics, but 100s of bud shots.  there are a lot of anonymous hosting sites out there


----------



## Damien

I think you have to ask yourself are you worth it? How could they even begin to prove that those are your pictures? You could have downloaded those and then just re-uploaded them to show to your friends to make it look like you're the ultra cool pot grower! I commend your diligence in security but I think you can rest easy uploading a few pics here and there. I believe IMGR gives you the option to delete them as well. So after all your BL friends have seen your pics for a week or so you can always just delete them. Just be smart as you can about it e.g. we don't need to see your whole breeding room to get and idea of what your working on. Just take a picture of one plant here, one plant there, you know what I'm sayin. 

Just my .02. I'm no security expert but I think we've both seen some of the insane pictures people get away with posting on the net.


----------



## Vader

^Someone felt comfortable posting a picture of their 5-oz brick of MDMA in NASNASDSDSASDS, and imgur strips exif data automatically, so I think you'd be fine. Having said that, you're the one taking the risk, it has to be your choice, AE.


----------



## nope

That pic can't really tell you anything.  It looks middish to me, but since it's (presumably) from a camera phone, the quality makes it hard to see if or how many seeds there are, etc.  It's all in how it smokes; some of the best bud I've had looked like some bricked mids, but the quality and price were outrageously good.  Even for bud that had been bricked and had a fair amount of seeds, it was REALLY good and had a taste like a pine tree crossed with sandalwood; haven't had anything that tasted even remotely close to it since then.  Very heady Mexican sativa strain, wish I could go back 12 years and get a bale!
I'm sure you've probably already tried it, so what did you think?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Chainer said:


> I smoked a whole shit ton of landrace strains when I stayed in India for a couple months.
> 
> I gotta be honest, I prefer my east coast home grown and MMJ imported from CA.  The prices were... erm... kinder... in India, though.
> 
> 
> AE, I'm so bold that I use photobucket... no grow pics, but 100s of bud shots.  there are a lot of anonymous hosting sites out there



Indian Haze is a cross between kerala and original haze that has been worked, so definitely not a landrace. However about your comment about landrace strains being mediocre, don't let that put you off since there are some amazing landrace genetics available that far surpass most of the generic polyhybrids available today. I've just purchased these strains myself - kumaoni, malana cream and garhwali shiva, all of which are pure himalyan charas plants. The problem with a lot of the worked lines of today is that they've been selected for things like yield, dense covering of trichomes, short flowering time and short height and high THC levels. The problem with that is that the most important thing for a personal smoker, which is a complex profile of cannabinoids that actually gives a good high and not some mediocre stone is lost in the process. Because everything is crossed with everything, the genepool becomes limited and you can even get a genetic bottleneck. But anyway, a lot of the most legendary and classic strains like blueberry and white widow were made from building blocks. Those building blocks were landrace strains. 

Originally the only reason these landrace strains were hybridized and worked to produce commercial lines is because the breeder found a landrace strain he liked to smoke and he wanted to breed it to preserve that stellar smoke but offer it a high yielding form that could be grown indoors. Since then instead of turning to these basic landrace components that truly amazing hybrids can be created from, people have just crossed the latest hybrids with each other, which is a mistake IMO.

However that said, not all landrace strains are equal. It's only in particular areas in south east asia (Thailand in particular) or the himalayas and other places that the best landrace genetics are available. You'd have to know exactly where to go to find them and unfortunately most of the weed in India is pretty shit, so don't let that bad experience put you off landrace genetics completely. The beauty about these strains is that due to some of their true breeding traits you can produce F1 hybrid crosses very easily which can be grown out as many times as you like since you would have a virtually unlimited supply of seed potentially available.
....
I've found a really interesting worked Thai strain called voodoo. It's quite reasonably priced it seems and allows you to grow a Thai heirloom-type strain indoors or outdoors in a place like the UK, so I'll definitely be growing that for sure. The flowering time is only about 9-10 weeks, so I'm sure I can find a short flowering phenotype that would suit my needs perfectly. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## samm2

Seems to me a lot of India bashing going of on here.....I would think if a species is named "Cannabis Indica" after the country of India we really should be grateful of a potent species bred for something other than fiber used for ropemaking........the plant was quietly bred for psychoactivity in India throughout the ages and revered...(I'm not Indian though in case anyone wondered).


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ I am in no way bashing india or the wonderful landrace vars that come from the country.


----------



## samm2

Sorry, I mean't bashing Indian weed, I guess every country has it's "schwag".........


----------



## papa

Artificial Emotion said:


> This is so frustrating. I really want to post some photos but can't bring myself to upload them to image an image sharing website. Before the upgrade you could upload to Bluelight but that feature has gone now.
> 
> Do you guys think it's safe uploading to imgur? I'm in two minds as to whether I should take the risk or not.




Bluelight has restored our permissions to post attachments. However, since all images posted in CD are required to be hidden using NSFW tags, the feature can not be used here because there is no way to put an attachment behind NSFW tags..FYI this feature can be found under the Go Advanced posting option. There is a [Manage Attachments] button at the bottom of the page..


----------



## Artificial Emotion

papasomni said:


> Bluelight has restored our permissions to post attachments. However, since all images posted in CD are required to be hidden using NSFW tags, the feature can not be used here because there is no way to put an attachment behind NSFW tags..FYI this feature can be found under the Go Advanced posting option. There is a [Manage Attachments] button at the bottom of the page..



Yeah I've though about it and there's no way I'm risking imgur or photobucket. Shame, really.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

*G'struck Review*
The strain is cross between G_dbud and Thunderstruck.

Let's start with the look of these gals. They are pale to light green and sparkly. I mean, many buds have trichome coverage but this stuff has clear trichomes that actually sparkle when the light hits them; like diamonds, maaaan. It's been a long time since I've seen anything like that.

Texturally, they were spongy w/ a little give when squeezed. Moisture content was as I like it; not ultra-fresh but not dry enough to ignite w/ low heat in the vaporizer. Manicure was clean and one can tell care was given to these ladies.

The smell and taste are very complex. I can't even really describe them except to say that I smell some leather, some diesel fuel, and a bit of "walk-in humidor tobacco"-type smell. The taste seems to change with each toke. Sometimes it's spicy. Other times earthy. Once in a while a hint of sweet creeps in. The taste has multiple notes and while I can't say I love the taste, I will say I can appreciate its complexity.

The buzz really shines. This stuff has "daydream" written all over it. It's the sort of buzz that encourages me to ride my bike into a parked car because I'm staring at a construction site --> thinking of the show modern marvels --> the construction site becoming a towering spire instead of a new train station --> visualizing the spire rising into the sky --> visualizing fireworks in the night sky over imaginary spire --> "Thump" while hitting parked car.

This stuff is also the bomb for pain. It's helped clear some lower back pain I've had for over 6 months now w/out couch lock or munchies. Overall, the GS should stand for Great Stuff b/c that's exactly what it is!

8/10


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ have you ever tried Blueberry for your back pain i.e the original version?

I've decided I'm going to buy myself a pack of Satori seeds. It's a sativa leaning strain but virtually everyone who grows it and smokes it says that despite this it actually helps with anxiety rather than causing it but is also a good daytime smoke and not too much of a cerebral buzz/soaring high that distracts. With the cost being about half that of equivalent quality strains in regular format I just can't resist.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Artificial Emotion said:


> ^ have you ever tried Blueberry for your back pain i.e the original version?


I've had what I believe was Shorts' B'berry but that was before I injured my back.  It was really tasty stuff though.

*Grape Ape x Great White*

Talk about value!  This Grape Ape x Great White was a steal.  Between the taste, effects, amount, and cost I couldn't be happier.

The main thing to write home about is the taste of this stuff.  It is unique and out of this world.  It doesn't even taste like it could come from cannabis.  It certainly has sweet, fruity, candy overtones.  I'd specifically liken it to a watermelon jolly rancher.  It also has some slight, woodsy-spicy-pine sol notes in the finish.  Im serious, the taste alone warrants giving this a try if ever given the opportunity.  Its strong, fruity, sweet smell matches its taste well.   

These nuggets are small, dense, and fairly tight with a little give.  I wouldn't say it has great bag appeal because the trichome coverage is mild to moderate.  These don't glisten and sparkle like some others and there are no red, orange, or purple hairs to grab one's attention.  However, do not be fooled.  The looks say nothing about the potency and effects. 

This is indica all day long.  Three vapor hits = a trip to a slow, spacy place that makes me feel like a bit of a ditz.  Really, this stuff makes me feel kind of dumb.  I easily overlook details, become distracted, and lose my train of thought.  It's probably not ideal for studying or a wake and bake when stuff needs to be done but for chillaxin' it's pretty prime.  

Also, do not expect to be hit with effects immediately.  It takes a while for things to fully unfold.  At first, I found myself disappointed thinking "This shit really isn't that great" until 15 minutes later I was hungry as shit and stuck on the couch while my ears did a dance to my buddy's guitar playing.  From there, it ws about 2 hours of red eyes, dry mouth, some munchies, and chillin'.   

So although not a very uplifting or cerebral strain, Grape Ape x Great White is good for relaxation, physical tension,pain and tastes great.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ nice review mate. 

I am torn between buying two blueberry x white widow strains. One called blue widow and the other called blue venom. Decisions decisions!


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Artificial Emotion said:


> ^ nice review mate.
> 
> I am torn between buying two blueberry x white widow strains. One called blue widow and the other called blue venom. Decisions decisions!



If they are both berry/widow crosses, how do they differ?  (Obviously, different parents/phenos, etc..) but do you know anything of their effects or tastes?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ well you can have two strains that come from the same lineage but if the breeding has been different then they will be completely different. The phenotypes will show different traits from each parent but apart from that it all depends on what traits the breeder has bred into the strain. Some could be from the parent's parents and so on.

I know dinafem blue widow is amazing. I grew it outdoors and the vigor was phenominal, although it suffered from mould (to be expected growing an indoor strain outdoors). The colours are very attractive. I don't know much about the G13 Blue Venom to be honest.

edit: I bit the bullet and just went for the tried and tested Blue Widow in the end. I ended up getting one GHS Super Lemon Haze (a really good strain I must admit), one fem Critical Jack auto and one White Widow fem which I'll be giving away to someone who wants it since I already am growing Black Widow, the real original White Widow. 

I am also being given for free a pack of Sweet Afgan Delicious S1s, Psiodelica and Black Jack for a competition grow. I can't believe they're just giving it to me for free in return for a diary! Especially since those strains are fucking awesome. 

The Sweet Afgan Delicious S1 is an Afghanistan x Black Domina cross, selfed to produce feminized seed, the Black Jack is a Jack Herer x Black Domina cross (I can't wait to get a Jack Herer pheno!!) and the psiodelica is USA x Nepal strain. Each pack contains three feminized seeds so it should be a bit less hassle. I think I'll grow them all under a 1kW HPS.


----------



## thizzmeout

I'd like to know if anybody has some experience with Jupiter OG. I have heard a few good things about it, but still curious.
Sorry if it's already in this thread but there are waaay too many posts to read each one.
Thanks for your help


----------



## GordanMilky

Has anyone ever thrown out a particular strain? I bought a quarter and have about a gram left. The first 10 minutes after vaporizing i feel great, but then i feel awful after. Im assuming its just the strain and not me needing a break.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

This is the strain, Flo, bred by a guy called DJ Shorts. 
*NSFW*: 











It's so expensive but is of the best genetics you can buy, rather than most of the dutch polyhybrids around. I'm going to buy that, as well as Mandala Satori and Emerald Triangle Royal Purple Kush. I'll be spending a fuck load of money but should get keeper clones that I keep for the rest of my life and even use to breed new strains (I'll be on the look out for decent males too).

Edit:

So I spent my Inland Revenue money lol. I got one feminized G13 Labs Blue Venom seed (Blueberry x White Widow), one feminized Greenhouse Seeds Super Lemon Haze (don't laugh, I think it's a really good strain!), 10 regular Dutch Passion Voodoo seeds (a Thai strain that's been acclimatized to northern europe, meaning I'll grow it indoors and search for a fast flowering phenotype which I'll grow outdoors next outdoor growing season and my favourite, the highlight of my seed purchase, Mandala 'Satori' (see this extract quote). This strain gets amazing reviews and is a really fucking excellent strain, despite the low cost for 10 seeds. I can't wait to grow this one out, and it'll be used for my breeding projects for sure. 



> Mandala Seeds Satori is an exceptionally easy to grow sativa.  We refined this strain genetically in 2006 to produce an even more reliable and powerful cross that will delight your connoisseur heart.  Satori has shown impressive hardiness against spider mites and other pests, and she possesses a good measure of mould resistance.  Her slim appearance makes it possible to plant in narrow rows, or in SOG, to maximize her typical record yields even more. The firm side shoots provide highest quality cuttings. As with all our sativas she is heat resistant - an added bonus for small indoor environments and hot summer grows. Her cannabis seeds produce mainly sweet & fruity-spicy aroma is a real treat for the senses. Satori grows a long head bud with chunky flowers and does not require much feeding on soil, you can almost do without feeding provided you use quality soil and sufficient pot size (approx. 2 gallon pots for adult plants under 250-600W lamps). Keep EC levels low in hydroponics for best results. All Mandala strains are extremely efficient in nutrient uptake due to their hybrid vigor and require only low EC levels/feeding to develop huge leaf, stem and bud structure. Satori is a high yielding, powerful plant with an exceptional sativa high. The heavy buds are easy to manicure, and from the resinous bud leaves you can produce finest grade hash, comparable in quality to the famous Nepalese “temple balls”.


----------



## papa

my friend just came back from visiting his brother in california. His bro is a medical provider. he brought some seeds back and gave them to me...I'm so fucking excited about this..  I can't wait to put them down...they are OG kush white fire....whatever! I don't care... I'm clearing out space for them...


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ White Fire by OG Raskal? If so, that's Fire Kush x The White and flowers supposedly in 55-65 days and is obviously mostly indica.

They really know what they're doing over there in the Emerald Triangle and Canada. The genetics are only starting to become available in seed banks. My headband seems to be doing really well at the moment and hopefully it'll turn out well. It'll make a good change from skunk this, skunk that, afghani this and afghani that.


----------



## Hoes call me santa

White Fire OG looks amazing!

There's some medically grown in this video http://youtu.be/ATq5WLocXdo


----------



## hansman

Had just picked up some Jack Herer as well as something called Earwax. Man that is powerful. All legal of course as I live in So Cal with a card.


----------



## papa

I grew jack herer for years....I really liked it..


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Artificial Emotion said:


> This is the strain, Flo, bred by a guy called DJ Shorts.
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so expensive but is of the best genetics you can buy, rather than most of the dutch polyhybrids around. I'm going to buy that, as well as Mandala Satori and Emerald Triangle Royal Purple Kush. I'll be spending a fuck load of money but should get keeper clones that I keep for the rest of my life and even use to breed new strains (I'll be on the look out for decent males too).



I can promise you without any doubt that you will love the emerald triangle royal purple. My favorite strain that ive tried out here in humboldt (part of the emerald triangle)


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ have you been smoking weed for long? Have you tried many strains yet?

Did the Royal Purple Kush buds seem purple in colour? What did you like about it? Was it the taste and smell that you liked best? Was it a knockout couchlock stone or was it clear headed? Any more info you can give?


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Ive been smoking for 10 years. And yes ive tried hundreds of strains. The buds themselves were not a dark purple more like a tint of purple on the silverleaf stuff. I think if we would of had more time before the rains and mold come in it would of turned completely purple with the colder nights. We chopped it and left a small branch on the lower part that we just wanted to see if it would end up being purple ya know. And when we cut that last branch the whole thing was dark purple. Ended up being fairly dense after drying and trimming. It actually kind of looks like that picture of flo you posted in terms of how the leaves looked when done only the bud part was a darker green. The trichomes on it were just straight huge and the heads of the trichs clear and round and beautiful. It was grown in an open greenhouse.  The smell is absolutely amazing and to me it was more of some pot i would smoke when my back is really hurting or i couldnt sleep. Not so much couchlock as it was very relaxing. I have chronic back and hip pain from car wrecks and I used to just smoke to smoke and be high, but as i started using more and more for pain reasons it quickly became one of the strains grown that i would seek our or purchase if i was given the chance. If i could get my memory card from my phone onto my computer id send you some pictures of it. I hope this answers your questions and gives you a better idea of what to expect.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ great, thanks for the info, that was very helpful. I can't wait to grow it!! I think ET Seeds are a breeder on the market but have aparently been breeding and collecting strains for 20 years. Their strains are really reasonable in price as well when you take the cost of each female plant you get (if you're after just females their feminized seeds are cheaper than their regs). All their strains are the same price as well, which is pretty cool as it encourages people to try them all since there's a level playing field.

The breeder recommends using progressively colder water towards the end of flowering until harvest, to bring out purple hues in the strain, so I might try that. 

Here's a pic of what the Royal Purple Kush should look like, and it is beautiful indeed:


*NSFW*:


----------



## OTGee

Here in scotland I dont believe anyone saying any strain is what it is as it all just looks like dried out standard / mids to me =/

Of course you occasionally get some stuff thats the real deal, dont wana sound 100% negative but not from most dealers and once in a blue moon


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ that's the same pretty much everywhere in the UK at least, or most places where it's illegal. The only real solution is to actually grow it yourself. With a greenhouse you could grow most hybrids even in Scotland, or indoors if you wanted, but dealers are almost never trustworthy unless you have a relationship with them and they grow it themselves.

.................

Here are two Cream Caramel autos that have just started flowering. I think autos have come a long way and are actually not that bad these days. Considering they're started from seed, you get a lot of bud in very little time. With a regular strain there's no way you'd be able to yield as much as an auto in the time frame of an auto grow (60-65 days I believe). Cuttings yes, but regular seed plants definitely not. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## Zildjian

*What taste do you like best?*

Some people like the real spicy weed, some like the weed that smells like skunk, some like the grass that smell like gas.. what do you like?
i prefer some diesel flavor


----------



## Chainer

merging into strain discussion


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Indiana bubblegum is meant to be quite spicy iirc, unless I've got my wires crossed. Blueberry is a great tasting weed, as is Blue Cheese. Another great tasting strain is chocolate rain. 

Any really good strain should taste nice though. That's one of the main criteria IMO. Personally I like weed that tastes like berries.


----------



## papa

Artificial Emotion said:


> ^ White Fire by OG Raskal? If so, that's Fire Kush x The White and flowers supposedly in 55-65 days and is obviously mostly indica.



yeah,...that's the one.. I hope it doesn't produce too much odor aroma..


----------



## Artificial Emotion

papasomni said:


> I grew jack herer for years....I really liked it..



That's a great strain but you have to be careful which Jack Herer you grow, since there are seemingly a lot of hacks that are no way near to the original genetics I think. 

Hopefully my Black Jack (Black Domina x Jack Herer) should throw out some Jack Herer-leaning phenotypes. The strain has rave reviews so I don't think I'll be disappointed. In fact I can't bloody wait to grow it!


----------



## LOGan1314

that sour diesel...or that maui wowi


----------



## Fire&Water

Zildjian said:


> Some people like the real spicy weed, some like the weed that smells like skunk, some like the grass that smell like gas.. what do you like?
> i prefer some diesel flavor



I can count on both hands (in 30 years) bud' that tasted as delicious as the original Panama Red...I know there must be somebody out there that remembers how deliciously sweet this sativa was & maybe still is in Panama.


----------



## b.i.gKillaUk

*killa bud U.K*

My favourites are;
UK cheese
SuperLemonHaze
EastCoast Sour Diesel
chocolope
bluecheese
most Kush's like og x purp, master x og

you mainly get local bred cheese, imported netherland amnesia haze, super lemons, widows(cheap dutch), you also from time to time get to have some killa uk homies from friends like your east coasts sours x og all kinds of beautiful hazes and killa indicas, been a long time since had proper concessioner grown killa.

am looking forward to my trip to california am sure they will ahve much nicer range of exotics and not just cheese or import dutch or wet contaminated shit which is also sometimes the case in uk%)


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I am considering one day taking a trip to the Emerald Triangle in the US to hook up with a medical card holder and paying them to get a hold of a load of really good clone-only strains not available in seed form. I would post it back to myself and fly back to the UK and grow them as soon as they arrive.

edit: so pleased, I just got my seeds in the post (with freebies!). I got Royal Purple Kush, Super Lemon Haze, Ceres White Indica, Blue Venom, Power Kush, Satori and Ceres Northern Lights x Skunk. Can't wait to grow them out!


*NSFW*:


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Go to Garberville, CA and ask around its in humboldt and has been on several CNN and MSNBC documentaries cause they grow thousands of tons a year around there. All the mountain hippies show up in April or May and ask around you'll find genetics. Or well anywhere in the triangle but especially that little place.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I was thinking Mendocino but I'll look into that place as well.

I managed to transplant from my x-stream system to my Amazon system so hopefully things should start to get moving now!


*NSFW*:


----------



## J b00g

The best I've smoked are sensi star, jack herer, bubblegum kush, and white widow. Im pretty sure I  prefer sativas, but I do love the mixes. In amsterdamn i never felt paranoid. I loved the environment there! right now im in hawaii and i smoked some really strong indica with a local buddy. it knocked me on my ass. i dont know the name of the strain though because i dont understand the hawaiian pidgin when im stoned... hahaha


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I really want to grow sensi star since that's one of Paradise's best strains. I've grown their Nebula before and it was quite good actually. I remember feeling as if I was on a hilarious time loop whilst high. 

At the moment I'm growing their Paradise 'Acid', a hybrid of sour diesel with an unnamed strain. It's really squat and growing fat indica leaves just like my headband (sour diesel x OG Kush) plants. Should be interesting to try.


----------



## nope

*Sensi Star / Grow questions / Dank Alert...*

I have been growing Sensi Star from Paradise for about 10 years now...out of 10 seeds, got 5 females all of fairly uniform taste, stature, growing time, etc.  When I moved back to the US east coast, I kept a cut from the best one and gave the rest of the plants to my favorite dispensary before leaving Cali.  It is a VERY hearty strain, and produces well indoor and out.  My only suggestion in growing Paradise's Sensi is to watch the Ph of the soil so it doesn't become too acidic; otherwise it's a cinch to grow.  Bright green nugs with an intense hash/citrus taste like no other.  It's a keeper for sure.

Artificial, I'm about to get a headband cutting (from a MMJ dispensary in Colorado); assuming it's the same as the one you have in the UK, is there anything in particular I should pay attention to?  I've got two Kushes in my repetoire (OG and Banana), and both are fairly hassle-free.  I only ask because my friend told me to that the headband REALLY needs A LOT of nutes during the veg state, moreso than other strains.  Just wondering what your experience has been.

Peace,

nope

edit - For those here in the Southern US, there has been an influx of a CRAZY GOOD DJ Short Blueberry / C99 hybrid coming out of the Tallahassee, FL region.  It's all over here in Atlanta, and the crazy part is that so many different people from un-related circles have it.  The "name" they've been calling it is Blue 99, and it really does capture the best of both strains.  I'll upload some pics of it later today; hope I have a chance to grab a cut soon.  It's slowly making it's way up the coast, so I can only hope one of the east coast MMJ dispensaries gets a hold of a cut.  It's rare I get so excited over a new cross, but this one is DEFINITELY one to note.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Here's some pics of my Cream Caramel autos, which are doing really well and are starting to develop trichomes. The last photo is of a connie chung female in an experimental small hempy bucket! I can't wait to smoke both strains!


*NSFW*:


----------



## MJCrystal

i love me some purple trainwreck

and i had some amazing blue wreck last year...it was some one hitter quitter shit..and at that time I was smoking like a quad a day


----------



## Artificial Emotion

nope said:


> I have been growing Sensi Star from Paradise for about 10 years now...out of 10 seeds, got 5 females all of fairly uniform taste, stature, growing time, etc.  When I moved back to the US east coast, I kept a cut from the best one and gave the rest of the plants to my favorite dispensary before leaving Cali.  It is a VERY hearty strain, and produces well indoor and out.  My only suggestion in growing Paradise's Sensi is to watch the Ph of the soil so it doesn't become too acidic; otherwise it's a cinch to grow.  Bright green nugs with an intense hash/citrus taste like no other.  It's a keeper for sure.
> 
> Artificial, I'm about to get a headband cutting (from a MMJ dispensary in Colorado); assuming it's the same as the one you have in the UK, is there anything in particular I should pay attention to?  I've got two Kushes in my repetoire (OG and Banana), and both are fairly hassle-free.  I only ask because my friend told me to that the headband REALLY needs A LOT of nutes during the veg state, moreso than other strains.  Just wondering what your experience has been.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> nope
> 
> edit - For those here in the Southern US, there has been an influx of a CRAZY GOOD DJ Short Blueberry / C99 hybrid coming out of the Tallahassee, FL region.  It's all over here in Atlanta, and the crazy part is that so many different people from un-related circles have it.  The "name" they've been calling it is Blue 99, and it really does capture the best of both strains.  I'll upload some pics of it later today; hope I have a chance to grab a cut soon.  It's slowly making it's way up the coast, so I can only hope one of the east coast MMJ dispensaries gets a hold of a cut.  It's rare I get so excited over a new cross, but this one is DEFINITELY one to note.



Hey sorry I didn't reply to your post straight away. For some reason I didn't see it even though it was right in front of me (too much weed!). 

If you're getting headband from a dispensary, I doubt it's the same headband I have. The one I bought isn't really headband technically, but Sour Kush from Reserva Privada i.e. the DNA genetics guys. Your headband is most likely the clone only strain not available in seed form, the 707 headband cut, which is just as good as what I've got and similar since Sour Kush was bred to emulate the 707 cut. 

As for the nutrient load, I wouldn't over do it with the nutrients. Just feed it at a reasonable levels when the nutrients in your potting compost run out (which should be enough for the whole of the vegetative stage if you're potting up like you're really supposed to) and as the plant grows, it'll start to show slight deficiencies. At this point and not before, increase the nutrient level by a small amount until you're giving a it a dose that's just high enough to keep it looking healthy and vibrant. Purposefully increasing the nutrient level above and beyond what it needs in an attempt to increase the yield will only result in a buildup of nutrients in the plant which, come harvest time, will end up in your bud. Less is usually more IMO. I would stick to organic nutrients to bring out the taste and smell of the strain though, since that's partly what it's so famous for.

I'm really interested in seeing a phot of that Blue 99 hybrid. If you could post a photo up that would be awesome. Sounds like a great plant. By the way, if you're really into good blueberry hybrids I would recommend getting Dinafem Blue Widow seeds. They really are an excellent, highly vigorous, very pretty and colourful and great tasting plants. I first grew one as a freebie and it was so great I decided I just had to buy some more of those seeds. I'm planning on growing the once I've harvested all my current plants which are growing right now.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

*Favorite IBL and Land Race Genetics?*

As they say, variety is the spice of life.  Going back to the roots of all hybrid creations we find some truly dazzling master pieces. Does anyone have any specific experience or memories to share? Pure Sativa or 100% indica plants really can show one an amazingly different perspective of this plant.


 I've collected some data on a laos/thailand strain that flowerings 24+ weeks. Some S. Africans & s. american strain phenos have to flower 18-24 weeks with similar flower periods.  These are amazing plants that grow over 20ft,some of the trippiest sativa's ever smoked.  Ever experience Santa Marta Colombian gold or another interesting  land race or ibl? Please share your thought & experience.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

*Beautiful strains & info album*

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1142892222178.22146.1523640014&type=1&l=e99f13b85e my friend created this album so people could see many unusual varieties of cannabis & enjoy the information. A personal favorite is the deserters of the army of Alexander the great left genetics stored in the highlands of Malana.   http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n21/frostymcfailure/purpleafghan.jpg


----------



## Sega420

[MEGA] Strain Discussion- 3rd Backcross *ALL STRAIN TALK IN HERE*

this will most likely be moved to that thread dude. jus saying. nice pics though.


----------



## papa

merged with [MEGA] strain discussion..


----------



## debaser

Acapulco Gold back in the nineties. Sweet sweet smoke, superb high.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I'm also very interested in landraces, although the vast majority of them won't really be IBLs as they're more a collection of different genotypes and can be fairly diverse. If you do get some landrace genetics you should try and preserve the strain by selecting the best single female from your seeds and pollinate it with all your males. Then take a good sample of the seeds that result (at least a hundred) and place them into the freezer after dessication. 

I've got some really good landrace strains which I've added to my collection. So far I've got two indicas:

Mazar-I-Sharif
Lebanese

and these sats:

Kumaoni
Garhwali Shiva
Garhwali Jungli
Mango Thai
Pahari Farmhouse
Malana

And I'm planning on collecting yet more when I'm able. I'll definitely be making my own crosses using these strains.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Here are some photos of some of the landraces I listed. The first is the Garhwali Shiva, the second is the Malana and the third the Kumaoni.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Vader

Merged. FMF, this thread is the one place for strain discussion.


----------



## fluffybudzz

anyone know what 'neckle' is? Got some the other week, was just one dense bud. Had very little smell, but turned out to be ridiculously potent. one spliff and i was smashed (i smoke daily so was surprised). my man said it was from birmingham.

Also what do ppl think of buying shake weight? I have been buying it for very cheap. i feel like it could be cut tho as its like ground weed and very small bits of bud.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ I don't think there is a strain called 'neckle'. It's not on the main strain database on the net.

Not sure what you mean by shake weight. If you think it could be cut then I wouldn't be buying it. I would edit out the price since they don't allow it here. Just to let you know.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Here's a strain I'm growing, DNA Connie Chung, in a hempy bucket filled with fytocell. Seems really healthy at the mo. Gosh it makes me wonder how people get into so much difficulty when growing when it's so easy to do. Something like a hempy bucket is so hassle free even a child could do it. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## fluffybudzz

Yeah I think neckle was some street lingo for 'strong'. Sorry bout price too.

Your plant does look really healthy. looks similar to a speedy gonzales strain I grew recently.


----------



## apockalupsis

Artificial Emotion said:


> Gosh it makes me wonder how people get into so much difficulty when growing when it's so easy to do. Something like a hempy bucket is so hassle free even a child could do it.



wish you all the best and your plant looks great, and indeed it's not super hard to grow pot, but don't get complacent! you gotta really mess up for plants to show problems at that stage of growth, it's later on in flowering that serious issues tend to crop up.


----------



## wombus erectus

Super lemon silver haze (or just silver lemon haze, or lemon haze) I had this when I was in amsterdam.. Is by far my favourite bud. Its very smooth and taste zesty and refreshing with a slight taste of lemons.

 All the buds I tried where quite nice but the hazes are defiantly the best types. Amnesia Haze MmmMMM


----------



## fluffybudzz

couldn't agree more, the zest of lemon haze is so unique. the hazes are imo the smoothest and most relaxing smoke. but the tastiest and lightest smoke i had in the dam was by far the martian mean green from *a coffeeshop*


----------



## wombus erectus

^^^^^ never tried that one! will have to make sure I do when I go back possibly next year


----------



## fluffybudzz

yeah it was proper nice. I am heading back to Dam again this Summer around June. So need to prepare a list of strains and shops I need to experience! When did you go?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I've got some super lemon haze seeds. It's meant to be a really great strain so I can't wait to grow them out. One of their only really good strains really from all that I gather (definitely a safe bet). I really like the structure of the plants and the seeds are reasonably priced. Shame they're not available as regular seeds, although I wouldn't expect any less from them really.

Shit I've just been sniffing my Cream Caramel auto and I swear it smells exactly like strawberry bubblegum. There's definitely a scent there that's fruity. I picked off a small bud and rubbed it on some paper and let a couple of my non-weed smoking friends smell it. I asked them to tell me what it was after they realized I wasn't playing some dirty trick on them and one said it smelle of strawberry jam and the other said children's bubblegum. 

I'm definintely going to have to try Cream Caramel non-autoflowering strain after this. The strain has me very interested. It's a BlueBlack x Maple Leaf Indica x White Rhino cross apparently. I'm really impressed at the breeding though. Because the whole of the flowering period is being done under a 1kW metal halide lamp the psychoactivity should be way up there, even if the yield is down over a 1kW HPS. I can't wait to smoke it, that's for sure.


----------



## wombus erectus

fluffybudzz said:


> yeah it was proper nice. I am heading back to Dam again this Summer around June. So need to prepare a list of strains and shops I need to experience! When did you go?



I am thinking of going aroun the same time next year as well. Not sure of the shops to be honest. I went to so many different ones (3 weeks total spent there) that I can only remember a few. Popeyes which I am pretty sure it's called, was right near the lemon haze shop. Popeyes also had the best brownies you could possibly get in the dam. 

I also spent a bit of time in Rotterdam. They had some nice bud there to. White widow was everywhere but I was not a big fan


----------



## wombus erectus

fluffybudzz said:


> yeah it was proper nice. I am heading back to Dam again this Summer around June. So need to prepare a list of strains and shops I need to experience! When did you go?



didnt realise you said when did I go not where... I went in early june and again at the end of july.


----------



## fluffybudzz

wombus erectus said:


> They had some nice bud there to. White widow was everywhere but I was not a big fan



I noticed that this is what loads of the locals seemed to smoke habitually. I saw about 3 dutch guys walk in to coffeeshops and buy like +3g of white widow at once. I never actually got round to trying this in the Dam, only in London


----------



## wombus erectus

is not bad but not the most enjoyable smoke. For me anyway but hey it was a cannabis cup winner so I cant really say much


----------



## Utahrd

this is why I love marijuana, all the different strains.
This is what they called them, who fucking knows though:
Bubble yum/gum: munchies, pain relief status, tastes like bubble gum 
blue dream: dreamy, sweet flavor
snowcap: talkative
og kush: dead silent, never trippy, forgetting that I was smoking a bowl. piney/acidic/citrus gangstir kush!
trainwreck: fruity, vibrant, more body than blue dream ie wrecked
green crack: fast come on, soaring, creative, energetic, clearheaded
lemon haze:  bloodshot, high for hours

dont listen to me im fulla shit


----------



## paper planes

*nug densesiity*

so im curious as too what causes the nugs to be really dense..? they are pretty good quality and covered in trichs also a decent smell and taste ..nothing overwhelming just a slight sweet taste but nothing strong like im use too, also the structure is slightly different not bad its just different that what im use to becuase in the past it was all top shelf...so is it becuase it outdoor or indoor grown in soil instead of being grown in a hrydoponic system..im sorry if this is confusing but the this shit has been bothering me for along time


----------



## Chainer

You'll probably get better answers from Strain Discussion or from the Growing Thread.

I'll stick it in strain discussion, you may even find some you like


----------



## nope

*Holiday Selections...*

Some home-made, some from friends...

Love getting mail...
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/norcalwgfan/DredEx.jpg

Maple Leaf Indica...
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/norcalwgfan/MapleLeaf.jpg

Banana Kush...
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/norcalwgfan/BananaKush02jpg.jpg
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/norcalwgfan/BananaKush01.jpg

FoxTail OG...
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/norcalwgfan/FoxtailOG.jpg
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/norcalwgfan/FoxtailOG2.jpg

Blue 99 (DJ Short Original BlueBerry x Cinderella 99)
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/norcalwgfan/Blur9904jpg.jpg
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/norcalwgfan/blue9903.jpg
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/norcalwgfan/Blue9902.jpg


----------



## Steps

White Russian... I got it for a nice price

One of the trippy strains... 

MOST POTENT I'VE EVER TRIED (and supposedly 22% THC if grown perfectly, and 22% is the highest recorded for any strain)


----------



## Chainer

Nope, that Blue 99 sounds like my dream come true.  I've made it a habit to snatch up any cross including Cindy 99, and DJ Short's BB is fantastic, that sounds like a fucking awesome strain.


----------



## nope

Yeah man, I wish there was smell-o-vision.  I picked up the last zip the dude had until next year.  It's really the best of both worlds; the C99 is always a fave, but the dude breeding it mixed it with the OLD blueberry strain (not the 2.0 "True Blueberry" strain), and man it is the bee's knees.  The smell and taste are off the wall.  The FoxTail OG is probably my second favorite due to the impeccable cure and classic OG pinesol/lemon/skunk flavor.  The Maple Leaf and Banana Kush are great too, but next to those two they are second tier.  Foxtail OG and the Blue 99 are my "private reserve" for late night sessions with my out-of-town and close friends who appreciate the work that went into them; the others are the general party "chex mix", so to speak.  Not that that's a bad thing though!
I've been promised a cutting of the Blue 99 next year, but from what I've heard it's already made it up the US east coast dispensaries for a formal "rollout" next year.
Peace, 
Nope

Edit - Higher-Res Blue 99 pics
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/norcalwgfan/Blue9905.jpg
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/norcalwgfan/Blue9906.jpg
http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/norcalwgfan/Blue9907.jpg


----------



## TheGaberaham

My faithful horse really enjoyed G13 Haze, Crimea Blue and Amnesia Haze while he was in Amsterdam, but his favourite readily available strain at home is OG Kush


----------



## Chainer

^We don't SWIM or use animals here, yo.




nope said:


> but from what I've heard it's already made it up the US east coast dispensaries for a formal "rollout" next year.
> Peace,
> Nope



This excites me.  I'll likely be able to find it pretty easily soon next quarter then, I'm amp'd   This is one of the few strains I've wanted to try but haven't yet had the privilege. thanks for those extra high rez, yummm.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

TheGaberaham said:


> My faithful horse really enjoyed G13 Haze, Crimea Blue and Amnesia Haze while he was in Amsterdam, but his favourite readily available strain at home is OG Kush



If presidents can freely admit to using weed on national TV I don't think you have much to worry about.



apockalupsis said:


> wish you all the best and your plant looks great, and indeed it's not super hard to grow pot, but don't get complacent! you gotta really mess up for plants to show problems at that stage of growth, it's later on in flowering that serious issues tend to crop up.



It's not my first time growing mate.


----------



## Vader

pp, dense nugs are down to a combination of genetics and the intensity of the light the plant grew in.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ that sums it up. Dense nugs aren't the be all and end all. They're also a bitch at attracting mould too.


----------



## nope

Density isn't really a trait that I find too desirable; I'd rather have loosely formed buds with room for frosty trichome development.  The more surface area, the more "nooks and crannies" there are for trichomes to form.  When I've gotten really thick buds (like Green Crack or Granddaddy Purple), there was a lot of bag appeal for those who love to have huge buds, but the growth closer to the stem was mostly just leaves and hairs, not fully formed calyxes.  I'll take the light popcorn-style buds any day - especially strains that are prone to foxtailing.


----------



## paper planes

ya i dont like it too much either the calyxes arent swollen...and yes i would much prefer the swollen buds ive never had to clip leafs off and shit but with this stuff i always have to...all together its a shitty situation cuz that aint the only problems with it...its really starting to piss me off because im always let down...and ya i finally got a bud that molded but this shits been goin on for a year and its only gotten slightly better and if i could id fix the shit myself..but thank you for finally answering a ? ive been wondering about for a while


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I want to know what the Seedsman Swazi Skunk strain is like. I'm just about to buy the seeds. I've also got my eye on their Wonder Woman two, which looks even nicer. Decisions decisions! I think I'll probably go for the latter. Here's a description and a photo:



> Wonder Woman marries some of the best sativa breeding genetics around. This hybrid includes White Widow, Thai genetics, Original Haze genetics as well as a strong involvement from the seminal strain Skunk #1. It is a sativa delight. It grows in a typically sativa manner with some stretching with the onset of flowering. It produces largish plants with solid buds of green to gold colours. Wonder Woman has a strong skunk taste and as expected this strain is similarly potent to its parent genetics.




*NSFW*: 










Looks great doesn't it? The strains it's made up for are pretty awesome so I would imagine if the breeding's been done right it would be a great strain!


----------



## samm2

loulou reed said:


> Acapulco Gold back in the nineties. Sweet sweet smoke, superb high.


r 
Will never forget back in the late 70's someone offering me a toke of this....absolutely had to cough for 10 minutes straight (never felt a harsher smoke in my lungs)....the trippiest ever strain(ripped my head off) ......never saw it again unfortunately....

but it seems some claim to have saved these genetics.......


----------



## paper planes

when i was younger i got ahold of what was suppose to be some 'gold and it was fire...this was before i had ever tried any medical or dro but still it was little fluffy popcorn type nugs only got it once tho...now that you put that i just remember all the times i ran into the nug before i even knew what it was, all i knew about was kind bud it just crazy how much shits changed in ten yrs


----------



## Jabberwocky

i did a cursory search but came up short so apologies if this has been talked of recently.  i've done a little googling as well and a look but wanted bl feedback.

the Cabbage strain (that originates from Colorado, not leaf - i'm not that daft) - can someone tell me what kind of average yield you're looking at (per ave. plant) after a cycle grown in outdoor setting?  or point me in a better direction than i've cared to look for a rundown of?

i currently can't stream the clip i want to view.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Is it literally called cabbage? That's not much to go on mate.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i know, i apologise - i hate these names just as much as bath salts; cabbage is slang for leaf around some of these parts.  it's the strains name (representative of it's large leaves), yes and apparently (not 100% sure) was originated in Colorado for the medicinal industry.  that's all i've to go off apart from googling it (which brings up very limited results, possibly extinct according to one guys comment).

it's identified as an indica.

i really wasn't expecting too much feedback to be perfectly honest.  time will tell whether "its" a good smoke or not.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Where do you live?


----------



## Jabberwocky

australia


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I don't know much about that strain but outdoors people usually yield 3-8 oz per plant, depeding on many factors, here in the UK. It's an indica so I would say 6oz as a rough guess, give or take a few oz. Even if I knew the strain well I couldn't give an accurate estimate though. If you want more yield why not start it indoors and then take a load of clones after sexing?


----------



## Jabberwocky

i know it was a long shot in the dark, don't worry.  i appreciate the response nonetheless.

yield isn't too much of a concern, just a point of interest for comparison.  conditions allow for around 6-8 oz's off an average sativa strain.  around the same from a known purple skunk.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

No problem. Sorry I couldn't be more help. I think the yield depends more on the grower than the choice of strain (not that it doesn't play a part). Good luck anyway.


----------



## Jabberwocky

very true.  i'm no greenthumb by any means but am picking things up.  feeling your way through with some unknowns proves to be tedious at certain stages.  

i might contribute a few photos to give an idea how things look at the moment.  promising:D


----------



## paper planes

i looked it up and the cabbage stain says they think it originated in CO and its very popular around there but they only say its very stinky, high yielding, fast flowering indica..they also say that they have been hearing that it dissapeard or went extinict..but thats the only thing i found about cabbage


----------



## panic in paradise

im still on the Kush...


its what is the most consistent for me i guess.

currently Master Kush, very strong Vics-Vapor-Rub taste...reminds of back in my E days. and Super Silver Haze, i wish this would stick around, same asian spice smell and taste, very minimal odor/flavor and i like that, smoking all the time the MK or OG just gets to be too much. 

there has been some nicely done Willies and some other Blue-Strain, but i hit a ceiling with those right away.

most of my cannaDiet is Oil though.



i grew and pulled and re-grew an MK Ultra from seed, which is growing again...and it is BomB.  there are some C99's going, that shit is great!


----------



## Folley

I usually get Trainwreck, White Widow, and Afghan Kush. All SUPERBLY grown by the same guy

other than that shit like Pineapple Kush and Blue Dream and other unknown danks come through a lot


----------



## Artificial Emotion

So I just received my post today and I got my purple haze x panama strain. It's a pure sativa and a cross of two really good strains. The panama has excellent reviews and the purple haze is supposed to be really good, although it's less well known. I do believe it's not the clone only purple haze people are more familiar with. It's actually a purple phenotype from the legendary strain, oldtimers haze, preserved by Ace seeds. Oldtimer1 from uk420 bred his haze ages ago and is probably the best haze out there. It's a pity it's difficult to grow indoors though, but it no doubt makes excellent hybrids. I think this cross is a limited edition release, so I'm glad I got it. I'm definitely going to be buying their paki chitral kush strain since it's so good for breeding projects. I'll definitely be crossing it with many other strains, such as my landrace stsrains that I've saved. I'll have to inbreed those first, though, so that I get uniform results. 

edit: I just opened the Ace panama x purple haze and there are 14 seeds! Not bad, eh? Pretty good considering I was only expecting a mere 10 reg seeds. 

I really think people are missing out because they turn down the chance at growing pure sativas because ofthe long flowering time or the fear about them being to racy and anxiety-inducing. Some would argue thatsome of the best pot in the world is from pure sativa strains, and I would agree with that statement mostly. To avoid the wee being too edgy, you can just let the plant flower for longer until more of the trichomes are amber than usual, and you can also cure the buds properly and for longer. This makes a world of difference and can turn an anxious strain into a relaxing one. Some sativas, like durban poison and to a lesser extent for some people, some hazes, can cause anxiety for some, so other options can be had instead. But some are just too good to miss out on in my opinion. There are some great Sativas from Cannabiogen that I'd love to try. I just need to be patient because my own collection of seeds is getting so big it's already going to take ages to get through them all! I might need to give some away to a grow partner in exchange for clones from the strain or something, I don't know (please, no requests!). 

I'm not sure if the oldtimer pictured is a true purple phenotype, but it looks pretty purple to me, so perhaps it is I don't know.

I also got 5 free Seedsman Sleestack x Skunk#1 seeds, so they might be all right. 

Oldtimer's haze:
*NSFW*: 










Purple haze x panama seeds:
*NSFW*:


----------



## maxxsskip

*Has anyone heard of this phenomenal strain? (NSFW pic)*

About my year ago, I bought my first ounce, and my dealer says x price for the great stuff, xxxx price for the AMAZING stuff. He calls it "Fruit Loop Purple", so I research online and couldnt find anything about it so I called bullshit, but decided to go with the better ounce anyways. So I get this O, bring it back to my house quickly and put it up in my closet at the end of the house. I go out and come back an hour later and realize, my entire house wreaks like nothing ive ever smelled before. And this ounce was in a bag, in a zipped pouch, in a big backpack. So im like fuck i cant find a jar or a thermus so i take it downstairs to my basement and put it in a back back boiler room/closet area. The next morning I realize, this ounce has wreaked up my upstairs, 2 floors above, and every inch of my house (thank god my parents were gone for the night). To get to the point, i have never come in contact with weed this amazingly smelly, crystally, or potent in effects than this weed. And i have had the best of the best medical shipped from friends in cali and boulder, and NOTHING has come close to this bud. Heres a pic of a 12 gram nug that came from the o.


*NSFW*: 










Not asking for a substance ID, just wondering if anyone has heard of fruit loop purple, because I would kill to get this strain again


----------



## yteek

Probably just some name your boy threw on it, god knows what it really may be..but it looks good and thats all that counts.


----------



## maxxsskip

i just dont understand how no medical strain ive come across was half as good. mind boggles me


----------



## jamesmartin

Lol LOOKS like some typical Canadian m39 . Or what u Americans call something else . Beasters I think ? 

But shit man .sounds booooom ... 
 If he's close ask him where he got it ?

... Or clone it and share it with us =P


----------



## yteek

Thats not beasters.


----------



## maxxsskip

jamesmartin said:


> Lol LOOKS like some typical Canadian m39 . Or what u Americans call something else . Beasters I think ?
> 
> But shit man .sounds booooom ...
> If he's close ask him where he got it ?
> 
> ... Or clone it and share it with us =P



My dealer's dealer was an indoor grower and the grower's house got busted :/ And my dealer no longer deals do his coke addiction, so no more fruit loop for me


----------



## Artificial Emotion

It's probably a bullshit name. 

The reason it's so stinky and dense with trichomes is probably because it's been cured and hasn't been shaken first like a lot of medical weed in dispensaries. There's a fruit loop haze but I haven't heard of a fruit loop purple. This sounds like an ID thread anyway.

Why not try asking in the strain thread?


----------



## jamesmartin

yteek said:


> Thats not beasters.



I said im not sure what you Americans call it . I just guessed. .if you read my post correctly -_-


----------



## papa

merged..


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I was watching Drugs Inc the other night on National Geographic and it was the one about Moroccan Hash. Well they started showing the weed its made from and all that jazz and it looks like some crazy ass sativa to me. http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/drugs-inc/hash-pictures/#/hashish-plants_44777_600x450.jpg


----------



## grimble crumble

Its winter break so my smoking has gone up a little bit. primarily been smoking this stuff from a local club here in san jose. its called Honeydew or honeydew kush. ive really fallen in love with this strain. cant find much info about it online but from mwhat I know its 100% indica and I can tell you personally it reaks of honeydew mellons. High starts in the body and ends in the head. I honestly lost interest in weed for a long time but this strain has really made me keep around more in my life. 

anyone else been smoking this? good stuff


----------



## woamotive

I watched that Drugs Inc. special on hash. Was pretty damn interesting! However, those Nat Geo (is that where this is from? I believe so, but willing to admit error!) specials can be a LITTLE biased - this one doesn't seem too bad, though! 

Been smoking some Powerskunk, Blue Dream and Aphrodite lately. Digging the PS for evenings and dealing with some heavy stress. The Aphrodite is nice for all day smoking. The BD? Special occasions - social ones.


----------



## Bomboclat

On a quest to find the best one hitter knockout strain lately ive sampled many different indicas. I could write a long list and will when I have more energy but ill give a snippit as to what ive been trying lately in relation to how it helped deal with my insomnia.

*LSD *
6/10
Felt great on my joints, and was perfect after a hike, but just wont cut it when trying to fall asleep

*707 OG*
7/10
Nice, but like most straight OG's didnt really knock me out all too fast. 

*King Louis XIII*
6/10
Wasnt great for insomnia. Great for relaxation, and it made me quite tired, but not sleepy. (Also was insanely awesome for orgasm)

*Ingrid*
10/10
This. shit. will. knock. you. out.
Shame all the clubs overprice the crap out of this one, its definitely one of th best indicas ive ever tried.

*Herojuana*
9/10
Another great knockout strain. This one didnt put me to sleep too fast, but it did the trick and in a not so bad time range either

*Krunk*
10/10
This little beauty was created by a personal friend of mine, so sadly you wont find it in many places, but its a one hitter quitter type deal. I use this when trying to come off of psychedelics or just for my general insomnia. It does the trick, and does it fast.

Tonight ill be trying *Diablo OG* for my insomnia. Here's hoping it does the trick, its been known to help for insomnia much like Herojuana has, and the budtender at the club agreed as well.
*
Diablo OG
*10/10
This shit WILL knock you out. After like one bowl I was feeling tired, two I was sleepy, and three i was sound asleep. It does the trick!


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Does anyone have any info on the strain offered by Health Canada in Canada? Specifically where did it originate? Is it a reworking of a commercially available strain? Or was it bred from landrace strains? If so where were they from etc?


----------



## kaywholed

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/dhp-mps/marihuana/supply-approvis/seeds-information-semences-eng.php


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I've read that but it doesn't go into any detail about where it's come from etc. That's why I wondered if anyone had any info on where the strain came from.


----------



## kaywholed

Artificial Emotion said:


> I've read that but it doesn't go into any detail about where it's come from etc. That's why I wondered if anyone had any info on where the strain came from.


dunno.  ive heard that it isn't great.  most med users in canada opt for other meds.


----------



## Lucid420

Anyone who has ever tried Lavender? It's supposed to be a 80/20 indica/sativa with genes from Korea,Hawaii,USA, Afghanistan and Europe. The smell is really flowery, and a little bit rhubarb-like. The first hit is has a bit of an afghan hasj-taste but stranger. Thing is this strain is usually purple but can it have green pheno's too?


----------



## Bomboclat

Puffin some beautiful *Chemdawg* right now. I love the taste and smell of this strain. Beautiful piney overtones with a hint of a lemon. Beautiful mountain-esque taste as well and its a very smooth smoke. 

Great headband-esque like feel to it with the headwarmth but a nice gradual change on over to a total body high. Its a bit of a creeper as well. Two bong rips and I feel like i could go for another bowl, but I know if I do its going to spell trouble in the not so distant future (but I do it anyway cuz fuq da police). It takes a few minutes to really hit you but when it does itll do it hard. 


Good 1.5-2 hour high.


----------



## freaktech

Which are your thoughts about critical mass? after tried a good number of purest sativas, i found that this hybrid (indica predominance) have all of i like :O


----------



## pufferfish

*White Label Super Skunk AUTOFLOWERING*

super-skunk-autoflowering

Has anyone had any experience with growing these?


----------



## Hoes call me santa

We have megathreads for such questions :

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/579369-MEGA-Community-Growing-advice-tips-tricks-amp-experiences-Part-4?p=10314876#post10314876

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/565290-MEGA-Strain-Discussion-3rd-Backcross-*ALL-STRAIN-TALK-IN-HERE*


----------



## papa

^this..


----------



## papa

merging


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Has anyone tried cheesy dick? It sounds quite good.


----------



## BustaHoopa

i think permafrost is in the snow family, usually super white looking but to me lacks the punch that it looks like it should give


----------



## BustaHoopa

*Strain ID*

It has been legalized in the US for medical purposes in many states with more soon to come. If you are a grower, or know one, you can definately become familiar with what you are growing, and can confidently choose the correct sample in a blind taste/sight/smell examination of many different strains...however, it is difficult to tell sometimes if what you are growing is what you are calling it because the source of the original clone/seed is not always reliable. After a small amount of research you can usually determine if what you have IS the real deal, you can definately tell if its not. No offense taken, just wanted to educate you a little bit on the facts.


----------



## BustaHoopa

"spray" their weed? what does that mean?


----------



## hx_

BustaHoopa said:


> "spray" their weed? what does that mean?



Covered in glass/silicone/industrial chemical crap.

That's what it refers to in the UK anyway, the weed feels gritty and tastes wrong. Thankfully most of it has disappeared now as people refuse to buy it!


----------



## BustaHoopa

Thank you for the quick response...thinking back I do remember hearing about some "small glass beads" being added to some UK buds to enhance its appearance. I don't know what people are thinking, just put a little heart into your operation and things will sparkle just fine on their own! Thanks for the info though


----------



## hx_

BustaHoopa said:


> Thank you for the quick response...thinking back I do remember hearing about some "small glass beads" being added to some UK buds to enhance its appearance. I don't know what people are thinking, just put a little heart into your operation and things will sparkle just fine on their own! Thanks for the info though



Yeah it was commercial gangs who didn't think they were getting enough profit. You can usually tell as the bud will be harder than it should be, and has a slight oily texture that will not dry out. Also itll scratch up your grinder and baggie. Pic here:


*NSFW*:


----------



## Artificial Emotion

It was the Vietnamese mainly I believe. I think the ones that were at it got busted or something eventually. I can't quite remember though, but we don't really get it anymore afaik thankfully. It's all the more reason to grow your own and ditch the dealer. Even if they're not adding glass or silicon, they will still be using harmful, carcinogenic fertilizers high in phosphorus, systemic toxic pesticides and carcinogenic growth stimulants like that awful Superbud that was around which caused loads of controversy. They don't care about your health so they'll use whatever they can to make a profit. This is why I will never buy from a dealer, it's just too risky. If I had a choice I would much rather put a little effort in and just grow my own 100% organic bud, preferrably outdoors any way. It's not exactly difficult and definitely doesn't have to cost that much. Having said that though 1 out of my 2 outdoor plots has proved to be unsecure, after I saw this twat standing right in the middle of it yesterday. Oh well, I still have one left which is okay.


----------



## Fire&Water

nowdubnvr6 said:


> I was watching Drugs Inc the other night on National Geographic and it was the one about Moroccan Hash. Well they started showing the weed its made from and all that jazz and it looks like some crazy ass sativa to me. http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/drugs-inc/hash-pictures/#/hashish-plants_44777_600x450.jpg



Of course it is... thats why it always been so consistantly excellent.


----------



## FnX

Hey, I'd love to hear any info or experiences regarding these three strains, especially about flowering times and effects/type of high.

Malakoff
Caribe
High Tension

They're all some fairly new stuff so there's very little info available.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

The caribe is meant to be a great coffe tasting strain from one of the best breeders around. Cannabiogen are one of the only breeders that don't just rehash available strains. Rather they go out and fine new material and creat original genetics. It's surprising they aren't more popular. 

As for World of Seeds, I've heard mixed reviews about them. They have been known to sell landrace seeds that are nothing of the sort and feminized strains that are nothing more than hermaphrodites that spew pollen everywhere, but then again people have come back with positive reviews of some of their other strains so it could just be the luck of the draw. 

I've not heard of the other breeder, medical seeds, so I can't comment on that one.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

This is a Dinafem Blue Widow plant. It's the most vigorous strain I've grown yet. It's a cross between White Widow and Blueberry, so is a great strain to grow and smoke.


*NSFW*:


----------



## GeekTweak.0

*Indica vs Sativa*

What are your preferences and how does each strand affect you?

I prefer the Indica its a more mellow and relaxing high. its also much less of an anxiety risk when compared to sativa. I get more of a body high and feel at a good sort of euphoric contentness when on it.

Also what are the physical differences between an indica and sativa bud? ie: color, leaves, smell, shape, etc.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I prefer sativas if I want some mental stimulation/extra-trippy visuals, but I normally go for indicas for the body high.  %)


----------



## Artificial Emotion

edit: firstly I'd like to say it's called a 'strain' not a 'strand'.

That's like asking who I love the most - my mother or my father.

You can get racy indicas such as the hash from the pure landrace indica, Mazar-I-Sharif or relaxing, warm and happy 'sativas' such as Malawi such as the Ace seeds release so nothing is set in stone, but in general, sativas can be more psychedelic and racy and indicas more of a couchlock stone. There are those that don't agree with the indica/sativa classification at all. The same goes with the ruderalis species which is unlikely to constitute a different subspecies in my opinion. The autoflowering trait isn't unique to the so called ruderalis sub species in the first place and it isn't entirely clear whether the first autoflowering strains made available from seedbanks were bred from ruderalis in the first place, but I digress.

In general indicas have a compound branching structure and are squat. The internodal distance (distance between nodes which is were the brances meet at the stem) is much smaller than for sativas which are leggy. Indicas generally have webbed leaves which are fat, as below. These are just individual traits that can come without other traits assocated with indicas and sativas though. For example at the bottom of this post is a photo of a pure Lebanese 'indica' with leaves that look like they might belong on a sativa.

Indicas take a long time to flower and require lots of height in the grow room unlike indicas which flower very quickly - usually 7-8 weeks. 






and sativas have compound-pinnate, thin fingered leaves as below:






Lebanese 'indica' with sativa-type leaves:


*NSFW*:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Very informative post AE!


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Thanks mate, glad I could help


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I would like to add that a much better way of classifying your plants instead of indica/sativa is to use hashish and ganja strains. Hashish strains are selectively bred to produce hashish and have traits conducive to the hash making process, such as the correct trichome tenacity, highly resinous plants etc. Ganja plants are selectively bred for producing bud solely. Because of their characteristics they are comparatively not so good for producing hashish. The two strains I mentioned above, Mazar-I-Sharif and Lebanese, from Afghanist and Lebanon respectively are hashish strains but other landrace strains that I actually happen to have such as Mango Thai, are ganja strains and are usually used by farmers to just produce bud instead of charas (hash). The ganja strains are generally more potent and unlike the hashish strains, do not usually contain the CBD allele. Instead they usually breed true for the THC allele alone and as a result seem more potent to the person smoking it, they do not have a ceiling of effect and have a psychedelic and soaring high. Because the charas strains have the CBD allele, 1/4 are pure THC, 1/2 are 1:1 THC:CBD, and 1/4 are CBD. The 1/4 CBD plants if smoked on their own would have little effect and wouldn't get you high. Conversely the pure THC plants would have no ceiling and would be more like the ganja plants and finally the THC:CBD plants would have an effect but would seem less potent and also would have a ceiling. However to the farmers and the end users smoking the hash/charas this makes absolutely no difference because during production all the plants are mixed together and as such you get an effect of there being an average of all the plants which would be similar to there being just the THC:CBD plants being used. 

Because plants that are THC:CBD heterozygous seem less potent and have a ceiling effect, breeders selecting plants that appear more potent when smoked will unconcsiously breed the CBD allele out in favour of high THC plants. This is why virtually all modern hybrids lack the CBD allele. Unfortunately it happens to be the case that CBD has very useful medicinal properties and appears to be useful even to people suffering from depression and a whole host of physical and mental complaints. Luckily there are some landraces still available that are a source of high CBD plants and there is a range of THC:CBD plants that are being sold by the 'CBD Crew' (most are sold out already I think). 

The reason that so called indica strains often have more of a sedative effect is _not_ because they have the CBD allele (which 99% of the time the indica strains offered by breeders do not have) but is because of their terpene profile and other compounds present in the plants. The idea that CBD gives sedative qualities to the plant is just a myth that has been parroted throughout the cannabis community but it's completely wrong.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

In California, we have great cannabis strains that are great for making hash, or hash oil and/or whipped BHO (wax! ) or dehydrated BHO with.  

I understand what you're saying though, that the hash strains are much higher in CBD than strains of weed we normally smoke out here.   I just feel the full indica concentrates (like Popeye OG Wax ) is enough CBD for the Cpt. %)

But almost 25% CBD?  Wow that's an amazing yield AE.  I'd love to put that quality hash in my bowl and light her up.  :D

Another confessional:  I don't even use my ash catcher anymore, unless I smoke hash.  I haven't smoked weed in days.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Oh no, sorry I must have been a bit confusing. I meant that if you were to take say 1000 charas plants, 250 of them (25% ) would be near 100% CBD and very little THC, 50% would have 50%/50% of THC/CBD and 25% would be near 100% THC. So if you were to make hash out of all the plants and mix them together you would have (overall) 50% THC and 50% CBD. Although this would make the hash seem a bit less potent and would give it a ceiling so that it appears that if you were to smoke beyond a certain point it wouldn't get you anymore high, the high would feel subjectively clearer and more centred and you would be less paranoid and anxious. It would also have better medicinal properties making it more useful for medical MJ patients like yourself I believe. Most people simply have never smoked such hashish before so they have no concept of what it's like to smoke such hash. I would definitely recommend it though. 

There are certain strains that are used for hash (charas) that we as westerners would call 'sativa' but which have the CBD allele and produce this sort of hash containing CBD. There are not very many people supplying the seeds of such strains but the real seed company is one of them that I use. World of Seeds do landrace seeds but I'm a bit skeptical about their origin since they offer them in feminized form, meaning they must have messed around with them rather than collecting them from their source of origin and then supplying them as is. I wouldn't dismiss them off hand because they do offer landrace seeds in regular form so I would personally like to try them out and give them the benefit of the doubt because some of the strains do look pretty good. Seedsman also do a few landrace strains I believe. They do one Thai strain in particular that looks really good, and a couple of African landrace strains that look great as well. I'd love to do their 'African Power' strain.

These landrace seeds are basically the building blocks from which all the modern hybrids are constructed from so it's interesting to grow them out for future breeding projects to create something new that nobody has created before.

By the way you can do testing on your strains at home for CBD and THC using thin layer chromatography. You can collect all the bits needed to do the testing quite cheaply if you know where to look. Using this sort of test you can identify each of the three genotypes mentioned.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Artificial Emotion said:


> Oh no, sorry I must have been a bit confusing.


OH... 25% of the plants would be near 100% CBD?  Wow!  That's incredible.  Sorry, I understand you better now.  That's even cooler that there would still be 50% plants with a nice even split, and then 25% with almost 100% THC, that leaves for a great harvest of all different varieties!   That would be some amazing waxes, hashes, etc... *dreams* :D


----------



## ugly

AE way to handle your head, man. Your groovy detailed explanation had me all kinds of blown away, man. I didn't know ANY of that shit! Problem is I won't remember it, but right now, I'm tripping the fuck out on the hash and the ganga and what the fuck is CBG? 

AE do you teach?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I don't teach but I have an interest in cannabis and breeding in general, so this sort of thing fascinates me. 

CBG? Do you mean CBD (cannabidiol) or CBG as in cannabigerol?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Artificial Emotion said:


> I don't teach but I have an interest in cannabis and breeding in general, so this sort of thing fascinates me.
> 
> CBG? Do you mean CBD (cannabindol) or CBD as in cannabigerol?



I'm sure she means CBD as in cannabidiol.  

A quick run down...





delta 9 THC, your main active ingredient in cannabis that we smoke Ugly.





Cannabidiol; the antagonist in marijuana.  It antagonizes some of THC's effects, but not all of it.  The CBD also synergizes with THC in some ways; causing a greater body high (similar to that of opiates, whereas strong sativas are nothing like that).





11-OH-THC (oh=hydroxy)

This is the active ingredient of edibles; as the THC will convert to 11-OH-THC before effecting you. %)

Enjoy the edibles/smokeables.


----------



## nekointheclouds

There is some REALLY good reading in here! but it belongs in the mega thread for strain discussion. 

So off you go! Merging with Strain Discussion.


----------



## ugly

Thank you Captain.
You answered my question quite nicely.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

After seeing what Female seeds 'Bubblegummer' looks like after a member on another board grew it out, I just have to get that strain, especially since you can't really get cheaper than what they're selling it for. Really it's not _that_ much more than the cost of a pack of F1 tomato seeds can cost, it's great. Apparently the bubblegum smell really does come through in some phenotypes:


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*:


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Gonna be doing a small, stealthy wardrobe grow-op. I'll start them out in soil but probably move them to an ebb 'n' flow or drip feed system for flowering at the latest. 2-3 vegging, then into flower.

Got only 2 seeds, both seem to be sprouting - Soma's Lavender and Cali Connection Headband.%)


----------



## Hoes call me santa

Artificial Emotion said:


> After seeing what Female seeds 'Bubblegummer' looks like after a member on another board grew it out, I just have to get that strain, especially since you can't really get cheaper than what they're selling it for. Really it's not _that_ much more than the cost of a pack of F1 tomato seeds can cost, it's great. Apparently the bubblegum smell really does come through in some phenotypes:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Wow that strain looks great. I love the silver like color it gets ! Must tastes great too


----------



## DoseYouAll

Artificial Emotion said:


> I am considering one day taking a trip to the Emerald Triangle in the US to hook up with a medical card holder and paying them to get a hold of a load of really good clone-only strains not available in seed form. I would post it back to myself and fly back to the UK and grow them as soon as they arrive.
> 
> edit: so pleased, I just got my seeds in the post (with freebies!). I got Royal Purple Kush, Super Lemon Haze, Ceres White Indica, Blue Venom, Power Kush, Satori and Ceres Northern Lights x Skunk. Can't wait to grow them out!
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


 
   Coming from the triangle, I gotta say it could happen for you but you might want to stay a while. The really good clones are kept very close and it takes a couple years to work your way into any circles in humboldt, mendo and trinity. Your best bet is to go on craigslist up in eureka and arcata, there will be several dank clones available at any time and up there it would be rare for the seller to insist on seeing a med card. You can just buy a tray off clones of craigslist if you want. But then you gotta drive out to the bay area or inland cali to mail them, all the mail from those places is heavily screened. Good luck and you won't want to leave that place if you do ever get to experience it.


----------



## euphoria445

*if a high gives very little mental clarity and more of a paranoia,body stone and*

cloudiness and disorientation,is it your mindset?or is it the strain?i just got this kind of high...nothing too fun,but kinda heavy depressing and sluggish...


----------



## euphoria445

anyway,i'm kinda disappointed with the high i got,last time i got a bunch euphoria,some creativiyt,and laughter...and this was a week ago,today i got what i mentioned above but it was suddenly intense (kinda speedy i guess)then crawled down to a depressing comedown....keep in mind i quit using synths  about 3 weeks ago..


----------



## yteek

Sounds like marijuana to me, people get over caught up in the strain and species.


----------



## euphoria445

yteek said:


> Sounds like marijuana to me, people get over caught up in the strain and species.


 
oh i got stoned,just not as much as last time which was a euphorically funny good time,this one was kinda  like blah...intense at points than a depressingass comedown


----------



## Chainer

------> strain discussion


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ugly said:


> Thank you Captain.
> You answered my question quite nicely.



:D I'm glad to hear it, ma'am.


----------



## iSTONED

*What's your favorite Strain? and your favorite smoking device? Pics would dope.*

My favorite is smoking some FruityKush outta my single percolated Bong with percolated ash catcher. What's yours?


----------



## Darksidesam

Cheese seems euphoric

This thread will get moved to http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...ssion-3rd-Backcross-*ALL-STRAIN-TALK-IN-HERE* i imagine


----------



## yteek

"Fruity Kush" just sounds like a name your dealer threw on it more then anything, if you didn't grow it or get it from the club I'd be rather skeptical of its legitimacy either way I wouldn't get caught up in it.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...rd-Backcross-*ALL-STRAIN-TALK-IN-HERE*/page32 UTFSE aight


----------



## iSTONED

FruityKush is a strain that my friend harvests. It's real.  It's fantastic as well.


----------



## Chainer

merged into strain discussion....

OP, open yo eyes


----------



## DoseYouAll

nowdubnvr6 said:


> I was watching Drugs Inc the other night on National Geographic and it was the one about Moroccan Hash. Well they started showing the weed its made from and all that jazz and it looks like some crazy ass sativa to me. http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/drugs-inc/hash-pictures/#/hashish-plants_44777_600x450.jpg



   The hashplants in morocco, turkey, afghanistan and all those places are going to be indicas 99% of the time maybe a touch of sativa genetics in there from somebody messing around but in the mideast it's all indica. The way they do it over there they focus on quantity over quality and the plants have been bred for centuries to be a little on the fluffy side because it makes it easier to remove all the resins when more bud surface is exposed to the screen. That and lack of ample water and fertilizers adds to the fluffy looking buds, making it look more like the way sativa buds look. Also they don't always get to flower fully, they get harvested when the rains stop and the plants dry out in the fields. You take the same seeds and grow them indoors with perfect nutrients and environment and you'll get denser buds that are unmistakeably indica. Sativas are going to dominate what you find in africa, india, nepal and southeast asia. But of course morocco ain't so far from africa and pollen travels thousands of miles in huge clouds across oceans sometimes so you could find the odd sativa hybrids in the mideast also.


----------



## humblegro

My strain is a very special sativa-esqe phenotype of the stain Confidential Cheese from Reserva Privada. It stinks the hell outta the place.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

DoseYouAll said:


> The hashplants in morocco, turkey, afghanistan and all those places are going to be indicas 99% of the time maybe a touch of sativa genetics in there from somebody messing around but in the mideast it's all indica. The way they do it over there they focus on quantity over quality and the plants have been bred for centuries to be a little on the fluffy side because it makes it easier to remove all the resins when more bud surface is exposed to the screen. That and lack of ample water and fertilizers adds to the fluffy looking buds, making it look more like the way sativa buds look. Also they don't always get to flower fully, they get harvested when the rains stop and the plants dry out in the fields. You take the same seeds and grow them indoors with perfect nutrients and environment and you'll get denser buds that are unmistakeably indica. Sativas are going to dominate what you find in africa, india, nepal and southeast asia. But of course morocco ain't so far from africa and pollen travels thousands of miles in huge clouds across oceans sometimes so you could find the odd sativa hybrids in the mideast also.



Morocco is in Africa.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

hahaha ^ :D


----------



## FnX

FnX said:


> Hey, I'd love to hear any info or experiences regarding these three strains, especially about flowering times and effects/type of high.
> 
> Malakoff
> Caribe
> High Tension
> 
> They're all some fairly new stuff so there's very little info available.


 
Some input:

Malakoff: Seems to be a solid and fast flowering strain, grows long/tall with fewer branches, the buds are like spears. Yield mediumish, but I expect high quality smoke from this one. Recommended.

Caribe: Flowering takes a while, but the yield is very good. Haven't seen this thick buds in ages, growth is vigorous but it takes ages for buds to become solid and covered with trichomes, seems like the breeder wasn't kidding about gradually reducing the light period to 8/16 towards the end of the flowering. Definately recommended.

High Tension: Low yield, slow to flower, sensitive to mistakes, can't recommend this one. Atleast it has a nice lemon smell to it.


----------



## euphoria445

euphoria445 said:


> oh i got stoned,just not as much as last time which was a euphorically funny good time,this one was kinda  like blah...intense at points than a depressingass comedown




tried again and got a far better stone(more enjoyable at least) this time....some nice laughter and spacy indica  like euphoria with dominant couchlock effect...similar  to how stoned i was a week ago...took 2 small hits this time


----------



## marie420

I love northern lights. Just because I've been smoking it since I was a little kid.  lolzzz


----------



## marie420

Indicas:
1. Blue Moonshine
2. Grand Daddy Purp
3. Cheese

Sativas:
1. Trainwreck
2. Strawberry Cough
3. 

Hybrid:
1. PurpleWreck
2. PlaneWreck
3. Master Purple Kush


----------



## FnX

marie420 said:


> I love northern lights. Just because I've been smoking it since I was a little kid.  lolzzz



The munchies from Northern Lights are almost unmatched!


----------



## marie420

*whats your favorite straint to smoke?*

I like the smooth smoking Grand Daddy Purp.
Snowcap, and Sour diesel are great too. Whats yours??


----------



## delta_9

Please use the search engine or browse the Cannabis Discussion Directory before starting a thread in the future. 
Here is the thread you're looking for 
[MEGA] Strain Discussion- 3rd Backcross *ALL STRAIN TALK IN HERE*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The strain discussion thread would be a better place for this thread.


----------



## Chainer

------> strain discussion


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I picked up some amazing "William's Wonder".


----------



## samm2

Just recently sampled a strain (all I know is it probably is a indica-hybrid or possibly straight indica) it  actually made me very much enjoy socially interacting with people and felt very comfy-like,fuzzy-like and comforting. Probably would be good for pain and such....where I'm at(midwest) there really are no names for bud....but it was a nice change from a pure psychoactive buzz to a more body buzz. Sorry I can't say what strain.


----------



## marie420

benzosandnuggets said:


> Old thread reached 1,000 posts, can still be read here:
> [MEGA] >>>Strain Discussion v2.0<<<
> Please do read it, and search it, you'll more than likely find the information you're looking for more quickly than by asking.
> Ta,
> Vader
> Personally, NYC Sour Diesel knocked me out of my chair and had me giggling at my carpet patterns for about four hours after facing a joint. Next day, I tried it with four mg alprazolam. Can't tell you that story because I can't remember it.
> 
> My friend had some Purple Goo shipped over from Cali too, which also blew me away. Hell, all of nuggets I smoke blow me away, but to what degree... well, there's only one way to find out.



Thanks for the link my friend . There are many marijuana strains available and its pretty hard to try them all at once. Thus, with general survey or preferences of people you can come to know that people hot fav is this... n then you can give it a try... rather then experimenting and experiencing not so happening experience. Lolzzz


----------



## Artificial Emotion

People have said that everyone is different and that some people will like one strain but other won't. This is definitely true, but after you've read hundreds of strain reports, you do start to notice common themes. For example, strains like Big Bud, whilst being good yielders, are to the vast majority of people, extremely bland and a really boring smoke. Others, like Reserva Privada Headband or UGORG Killerskunk or Blues, are a lot more popular with the vast majority praising these strains. 

How well it's grown and whether it's grown hydroponically or organically or whether it's been flushed (if grown hydroponically, not organically because it's not necessary in this case) makes a big difference so this can complicate things.


----------



## Seyer

Loving this Lemon Haze (Sativa) that I just picked up yesterday. Delicious smell and great taste, mmmm. Had some Diablo OG (Indica) the other day, omg. One of my few favorite Indicas. Mainly because it has the potential to knock me out, whereas most Indicas just give me that intense lazy feeling which I dont really enjoy. Im not an Indica person, I will smoke it but I will not pay for it. Im good with Sativa-dom Hybrids though.


----------



## Liar

*my fav strains*

1.  Tried some (believe it or not) 'purple urkel' from Orange County, CA and it absolutely blew me away.
2.  Most 'Skywalker OG' and 'OG' strains are good, regardless of growing technique (imo).
3.  For sativas, I've had some killer 'Blue Dream' and 'Diesel' is also a classic.


----------



## Seyer

Love them all ^


----------



## marie420

Different strains have different thc value. I was reading an interesting article and thought of sharing with you all The Top Exotic Hydroponics Marijuana Strains

As per my knowledge higher the THC value better is the high


----------



## Jesusgreen

Been smoking some Skunk #1 recently, lovely strain, so very delicious and hit on my one-hitter and I'm blown for the next few hours  It's nice to have regular access to bud again after the last year and a half were spent almost completely THC free. About to get what I believe will be more Skunk #1 in 30 minutes, but if it's a different strain I'll report back on the quality later.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

marie420 said:


> As per my knowledge higher the THC value better is the high



Hey there, 

In my opinion I think that is a common misconception and a bit simplistic. Because there is a whole plethora of other cannabinoids the subjective nature of the high is more complex, with different cannabinoid components changing the qualitative nature of the high. Some very high THC strains have a really dirty high compared to others with much less THC. More is not always better when it comes to cannabis.


----------



## Jesusgreen

Artificial Emotion said:


> Hey there,
> 
> In my opinion I think that is a common misconception and a bit simplistic. Because there is a whole plethora of other cannabinoids the subjective nature of the high is more complex, with different cannabinoid components changing the qualitative nature of the high. Some very high THC strains have a really dirty high compared to others with much less THC. More is not always better when it comes to cannabis.



I'm definitely behind you on this, too high THC or too low THC == bad imo. It's about finding the right balance, high CBD strains tend to be my favourite though just because I prefer to smoke in the evening to wind down after a long day 

Got my weed, unsure of the strain though, and I got a lot less than I expected  not so happy with that, but it's a very nice mellow smoke, so that's something at least.


----------



## marie420

Artificial Emotion said:


> Hey there,
> 
> In my opinion I think that is a common misconception and a bit simplistic. Because there is a whole plethora of other cannabinoids the subjective nature of the high is more complex, with different cannabinoid components changing the qualitative nature of the high. Some very high THC strains have a really dirty high compared to others with much less THC. More is not always better when it comes to cannabis.



I think most of the people would agree with me that "Higher the THC content better is the High". But as we all know, experience differs from person to person. So, i would love to know the strains which are has high thc content and gives less high? 

Thus, we all can blacklist those strains...


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ the problem is it's hard to find that data. Breeders almost always make up THC or CBD percentages and strains vary from one phenotype to another so it's a case of just trying different strains until you find one that suits you. That said, certain equatorial sativas have a tendency to have a higher THC percentage. Thai landrace strains for example are well known for their high potency.

Subjective potency isn't only due to a high THC level as there are other factors coming into play like terpene content but the best way to find out which strains are particularly potent is to ask growers with a lot of experience who have grown said strain. As an example, strains like Black Widow for example are well known to be way up there.

Having potent weed is good but there's so much more to good weed than just that.


----------



## samm2

Anyone seen a plant with lighter green flowering top than the rest of the plant? (never seen this before) almost looks wierd....have no idea of strain....maybe someone knows if such a strain even exists?  Other than that strain is unknown..... from unlabeled  mixture. Tops look almost anemic maybe?  Light light green.....


----------



## justsayknow

The tops are often a lighter colour, I'm not sure if this is because the leaves are newer and dont have as much chlorophyll yet or if they have a completely different chemical content. If you are worried about the nutrient levels maybe post in the Grow thread someone in there might have an answer for you?


----------



## Steps

XXX Abusive OG


----------



## iSTONED

*Whats the best Strain to smoke for a good..*

Whats the best strain to smoke to get a really good up high. I hate being couch locked and not wanting to anything but sleep and sit there. I've had strains for before that helped me be more active but I never knew what strain it was. Anyone know of any good ones?


----------



## poak

Any sativa dominants.

Also if you dislike indicas and want a sativa high as much as posible, buying a vape would help as a vape high is more cerebral.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Go for Super Silver Haze or Blue Dream.

Two Sativas I like and I generally don't like Sativas as they usually make my thoughts race and I get anxious.

Durban Poison is 100% Sativa but I can't say anything about it as far as personal experience goes as I've never smoked it.


----------



## nekointheclouds

As the above posters said you want to look for a sativa strain. Indica strains tend to be far more likely to weigh your body down and make you sleepy.

Merging with the Strain Discussion Mega thread.


----------



## FlippingTop

Leave it well alone! Where did you get this compound, a free sample I take it?

I have read one trip report but it gave rather high doses and was very unreliable (foreign language translated...). This particular Trip Report noted issues with his kidneys, so yeah... stay away.


----------



## Seyer

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> Go for Super Silver Haze or Blue Dream.
> 
> Two Sativas I like and I generally don't like Sativas as they usually make my thoughts race and I get anxious.
> 
> Durban Poison is 100% Sativa but I can't say anything about it as far as personal experience goes as I've never smoked it.


A+ post. Love all 3 of them. Im allllll about my Sativas. Romulan is also a wonderful Sativa. Lambs Bread is my definite favorite though and a local club happens to have some. Must get it next week 

Just smoked some more Laughing Buddha and some Pineapple Trainwreck that a friend brought.


----------



## Folley

Seyer said:


> Pineapple Trainwreck



Dude I fucking had some of that shit like a week or so back, he called it Pineapple Express but said it was a cross with Trainwreck, it sure looked like it too.


I remember Green Crack was a pretty uplifting sativa, hence the name, but for overall euphoria and stonededness I have to give it to Kush... any kind, OG, Afghan pineapple, purple.... its all good.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

gonna be trying a ton of new strains soon. will report back


----------



## Seyer

This Blue Haze I tried a few days ago, sooooo good.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Anyone tried DNA La Confidential? I know the best pheno yield is shit but it's meant to be good.


----------



## Vader

Has anyone tried any of the CBD Crew strains?


----------



## Chee$e

Vader said:


> Has anyone tried any of the CBD Crew strains?


 
Yeah, I have tried many of the CBD rich strains as I live in Northern California and most dispensaries hold them.

I have tried the:

1.) Harlequin (6% THC vs. 8% CBD)

2.) Omrita Rx3 (5% THC vs. 10% CBD)

3.) Cannatonic (7% THC vs. 17% CBD)

All of the high's are extremely distinctive from THC dominant strains, I feel as though with THC strains I get "fucked up" and almost feel like I'm so sleepy and intoxicated that I end up overeating and just pass out, I also get pretty strong paranoia and anxiety.

With the CBD rich strains, since the THC is low and CBD is high, you get giggly and enjoy yourself, you are more awake, you are still hungry, but generally more focused. Come down is not as heavy and no dreaded weed hangover. I try to only smoke CBD rich medicine as it is extremely enjoyable especially if you are watching TV or a movie and you need to focus and understand the movie, which some THC strains don't let me do LOL. 

CBD is the way to go. Omrita Rx3 was my favorite CBD rich strain, it has very little anxiety/paranoia and is an awesome giggly focused high.

Cannatonic did not please me for some reason, also tasted weird.

Harlequin was ok.

I have heard good things about the Jamaican Lion CBD strain and I plan to try it next weekend. It supposively has 7% THC and 8% CBD.


----------



## Chee$e

However, CBD rich strains aside, my favorite weed strain is Big Buddha Cheese. Lifts me out of my shoes breh. The true definition of "high"


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Vader said:


> Has anyone tried any of the CBD Crew strains?



I'm not sure they've been out long enough yet.


----------



## DrHiney

Sweet Island Skunk has to be my favorite. I even loved how my house would smell after I lit up.


----------



## Sagulations

*Thai Sticks*

Though some additional drugs included in it vary, a Thai Stick is generally, a long thin blunt of marijuana dipped in opium, dried then repeated several times. This is a very interesting combo as well as the method to make them. Has anyone ever tried one? Or anything like it, I'm sure it has been done in every culture and has different names.

I'de totally hit that. %)


----------



## nAON

bdd -> CD


----------



## pally pete

Sagulations said:


> Though some additional drugs included in it vary, a Thai Stick is generally, a long thin blunt of marijuana dipped in opium, dried then repeated several times. This is a very interesting combo as well as the method to make them. Has anyone ever tried one? Or anything like it, I'm sure it has been done in every culture and has different names.
> 
> I'de totally hit that. %)


It's a Myth as far as i know.

Ive spent many months of my life in Thailand and the foreigners view on the drug scene over there is completely misguided.


----------



## sockpuppet

vnv


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I thought most of the Thai 'ganja' strains (as opposed to 'charas' strains) had disappeared but Ace Seeds have supposedly preserved a Thai stick line. In fact I'd love to try it myself just to satisfy my curiosity, especially since I wasn't alive in the 60s/70s and never got a chance to try it. From the Real Seed Company who only sell landrace strains I've bought a landrace strain from SE Asia called Mango Thai so it should resemble the sort of quality associated with the Thai stick from yesteryear. 

*Thai Stick:*


*NSFW*: 










Despite certain people suggesting the strains of today have been bred to be significantly stronger, the best imports from SE Asia, such as good quality Thai stick sensimilla ganja was much stronger than a lot of what we have today and would put most experienced smokers on their arse. It's the best, strongest shit like good Thai stick back in the good old days that was just as strong as the best, strongest shit of today. In fact, good Thai stick is probably stronger than most hybrids of today.


----------



## sockpuppet

ncn


----------



## Chee$e

Artificial Emotion said:


> In fact, good Thai stick is probably stronger than most hybrids of today.




Dude, this is not true. Stop propagating the "Marijuana isn't stronger today" myth.

I have personal experience with this type of stuff. I used to have an Egyptian American neighbor who was born and raised in New York City and is one of the lucky one's who can still smoke to this day. He told me that the Thai strains back then were not as strong as any of the strains he is smoking now, but that the high was extremely different.

He told me that African and Thai Sativa's that they smoked back then just gave a very upbeat and happy high, he described smoking Thai strains as taking a "light e-roll" that only lasted for a while. Although he thoroughly enjoyed the experience, he told me that the stuff he buys from dispensaries now, one or two hits and he is fairly medicated. This guy is a veteran smoker.

I have also talked to an older dispensary owner here in Northern California who has told me the same thing. However, he noted that Thai and African genetics tend to be much stronger than genetics from other parts of the world. In other words, Thai back then was the strongest you could get due to the genetics and Thai and African strains you can get now are strong, but that the weed in this day and age is BY FAR stronger.

Seriously, lets compare solely the LOOKS of thai strains back then, and the indoor thai strains we see sold today on the street and in dispensaries:

1960's- 1970's Thai Stick:






2000's dispensary and street Thai strains (indoor or hydro): (Lemon Thai)







The Cannabis today is much stronger (end story) I have talked to many older people in cannabis clinics here in California who tell me the exact same thing. One guy described the high of 70's weed to be "mellow" and the high of today's weed as "intense".

As I have mentioned, I have had the pleasures to smoke weed with higher CBD levels and ower THC levels, specifically the "Harlequin" california strain which is a combination of Swiss, Thai, and Columbian genetics and is almost always clocked at 6% THC and 8% CBD and the high is extremely different than anything else I used to smoke. Very mellow and easy going high.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^*says the person who doesn't even grow*. If you were an experienced grower you would know appearances can be deceptive. I've come across the shittiest looking weed that's been so strong it can send you into a panic just after a couple of puffs. You see what you don't understand, because you don't have an understanding of breeding or growing as you only smoke and don't grow and have an interest in breeding, is that modern hybrids have been bred to be more resinous i.e. to have a higher resin count, larger bulbous/glandular trichome density and volume and even an increased resin tenacity but often that has very little connection to potency or the quality of the high. This is why you can have buds which are dripping with resin but don't even compare to what looks like a scraggly twig of a little bud. Because it gives bag appeal the breeders like to breed for those traits. 

Good Thai stick grown well is most definitely more potent than probably 90% or more of hybrids today. The quality of most polyhybrids on the market is atrocious. Most of it is just old genetics rehashed. Most of the crosses being made are a retrograde step back, hardly an improvement at all so it's not exactly difficult to surpass their quality.

So I'll say it again for the hundredth time, more potent weed is more common but this is due only to better growing techniques being more available. I myself have actually grown SE Asian landrace strains alongside many popular hybrids and quite a few of them had virtually an unmatched potency. The bud lasted a lot longer since it had to be smoked in smaller amounts it was so strong. This is my point, you haven't had any experience growing these strains and you haven't even smoked any landraces.

joe rogan explains it humorously lol. I love the guy  I nominate him stoner of the year.


----------



## Chee$e

Artificial Emotion said:


> ^*says the person who doesn't even grow*. If you were and experienced grower you would know appearances can be deceptive.
> 
> Good Thai stick grown well is most definitely more potent than probably 90% or more of hybrids today. The quality of most polyhybrids on the market is atrocious. Most of it is just old genetics rehashed.
> 
> So I'll say it again for the hundredth time, more potent weed is more common but this is due only to better growing techniques being more available.



Alrite brother. I'll take your word for it and completely negate all the older people who told me that the weed they smoke today is much stronger than ANYTHING they smoked in their day. I'll take the word of a man who wasn't even alive then, over the people who told me to my face that what you say is not true.


----------



## sockpuppet

sdf


----------



## Artificial Emotion

sockpuppet said:


> This older person just told you how it was above.
> 
> Before the US sinsemilla revolution top end herb was grown in Mexico, in Colombia, in Thailand, in parts of Africa, and probably other places I'm forgetting. People who smoked the best cannabis from Mexico and from Thailand and Viet Nam will tell you it was every bit as good as the sort of mid level stuff that most people consider "good" today. MOST people back then - though we had access to great hash -smoked commercial herb that was far inferior -often shockingly bad by even schwag standards of today (think ammonia as a normal smell...), but people who had access to the best had something that was awesome and most of you would kill to smoke today. All sats too....lol
> 
> But yes....it's true that the high end of today is more potent than the high end of 1975 by and large - but not by as much as many of y'all seem to think.
> 
> /old stoner over and out



Thanks for posting your perspective mate.


----------



## Folley

Dude... modern DANK strains can get to 30% THC. You really think that some Thai farmer out in the middle of the jungle can replicate the conditions needed to grow weed of that nature?


I don't think so... and the strains have been bred for 30 years to bring out the best traits, even if the old strains were amazing, they will just keep getting better as time passes and new techniques and genetics  are tried


----------



## Swimmingdancer

sockpuppet said:


> Thai sticks were not dipped in opium and they were not "blunts".
> 
> Thai sticks were very high quality, sticky, dark, near-sinse buds tied to a sliver of bamboo and then bundled together for export. Thai sticks were considered some of the best herbal cannabis available before domestic sinse took over the USA in the late 1970s. By that time, importers had mostly given up on the sticks and were just importing the same herb loose or lightly pressed into bricks. It was everywhere in the US in the late 70s through mid 80s simply as "Thai Weed". As the situation in Thailand evolved most of the herb began to be grown in neighboring SE Asian countries, but would still usually be referred to as "Thai" but was also called "Cambo" or "Buddha", etc. As the import herb market yielded to domestic cultivation in the mid 80s Thai cannabis largely disappeared, and AFAIA most people today say most of the earlier awesome strains are no longer cultivated commercially.



This is true. It's just a rumour/myth that they were dipped in opium and "Thai stick" referred specifically to the way the herb was bound to it's stem or later, to thin bamboo sticks, and the fact that it was from Thailand. It was considered the best cannabis available in the 1970s. People I know look back on it with very fond memories. It was also common for Thai sticks to be dipped in hash oil. Nowadays, some people have co-opted the term "Thai stick" to refer to any high-quality marijuana bound to it's own stem (or to a stick) and dipped in hash oil. You can sometimes get it in California.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Folley said:


> Dude... modern DANK strains can get to 30% THC. You really think that some Thai farmer out in the middle of the jungle can replicate the conditions needed to grow weed of that nature?



Yes!

No amount of breeding in 30 years can significantly surpass what's been achieved in thousands of selective line breeding by dedicated farmers. To think otherwise is arrogant.

There were samples of SE Asian landraces that were just as potent as the 'dank' weed of today. It's just that better weed is more common today.


----------



## Kenaz

Chee$e said:


> He told me that African and Thai Sativa's that they smoked back then just gave a very upbeat and happy high, he described smoking Thai strains as taking a "light e-roll" that only lasted for a while. Although he thoroughly enjoyed the experience, he told me that the stuff he buys from dispensaries now, one or two hits and he is fairly medicated. This guy is a veteran smoker.



A South African acquaintance of mine recently sent me some Durban Poison.  It didn't look or smell like much but it smoked very nicely.  No, it's not as strong as some of the high end dispensary stuff available today, but as your friend said, it's a very upbeat and happy high.  It reminded me of some of the best Colombian Gold I smoked in my misspent youth. And as far as "much stronger" goes, I'd say on the average weed today is considerably stronger than in the 1970s -- BUT the best weed at that time was every bit as good as most of the weed going around today and gave you a better high.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Kenaz said:


> I'd say on the average weed today is considerably stronger than in the 1970s -- BUT the best weed at that time was every bit as good as most of the weed going around today and gave you a better high.



Thank you Kenaz, this is exactly what I've been try to say all along.


----------



## Kenaz

Artificial Emotion said:


> Thank you Kenaz, this is exactly what I've been try to say all along.



Another thing I'd note is that almost all of today's strains are bred to be grown indoors.  They're bushier with thicker buds and have a relatively short flowering time.  A pure Sativa is going to be much taller than an Indica or Indica hybrid: it's also going to take anywhere from 12 to 24 weeks to reach its full flowering potential have long, thin, ropy buds that don't look like a _High Times_ photoshoot.  And the yield per plant and per square meter is not going to be as high as it will be with contemporary indoor-grown herb.  This isn't so much of an issue when you've got a few acres to work with, but when you're running your grow op in your bedroom or garage it is going to be a major problem.

tl/dr: those "big donkey dick buds" have more to do with growers maximizing profits than with the actual quality of the smoke.


----------



## Chainer

alright this has officially become strain discussion


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I find it funny how some people seem to think growing outdoors in a field will produce less potent plants. This is generally not the case at all, all things being equal it's rather more dependent on the genetics. Many people seem to conflate shitty 'shwag' bud with all outdoor growing, when people often even manage to grow the highest quality weed even in the UK if the strain is mould resistant, weed which would rival that grown indoors under artificial lighting. So further towards the equator in better climates if done properly, a sinsemilla crop can be of superb quality. I'm not saying there aren't other variables like stray pollen, bad weather or other issues that can affect the success of a crop, but good results are possible with a bit of care. 

Farmers in SE Asia and other parts of the world have been selectively line breeding favourable traits for thousands of years, successfully. It's like the development of the original brassicas into broccoli, cabbage etc. all from a common plant. This took thousands of years with gold old fashioned breeding. So what I'm saying is don't underestimate the basic selective breeding that's been used for since the beginning of plant cultivation, it can transform plants in to many completely different vegetables if enough time is available. That's more than any modern plant breeder using statistical analysis, modern plant breeding methods and even a lot of genetic engineering has even achieved in recent decades.


----------



## cabrona

headband is my personal favorite strain, and some shit i got two years ago that was BRIGHT and completely purple (no green, it almost didn't look like weed).


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ 707 or Reserva Privada (or another)?


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

Regional Land race &  IBL's ftw


----------



## Perplexity

I'm currently growing Reserva Privada's Cole Train (Jasmine x Silver Haze Hybrid) and Dinafem Cheese right now outdoors, organic.

Has anyone had experience with these genetics? The few threads I've found through google are incomplete with the exception of one, and that journal grew the Cole Train indoors when it was bred to grow outdoors, so I can't make a fair comparison. Thoughts/experiences?


----------



## Shabang

Chee$e said:


> Dude, this is not true. Stop propagating the "Marijuana isn't stronger today" myth.
> 
> I have personal experience with this type of stuff. I used to have an Egyptian American neighbor who was born and raised in New York City and is one of the lucky one's who can still smoke to this day. He told me that the Thai strains back then were not as strong as any of the strains he is smoking now, but that the high was extremely different.
> 
> He told me that African and Thai Sativa's that they smoked back then just gave a very upbeat and happy high, he described smoking Thai strains as taking a "light e-roll" that only lasted for a while. Although he thoroughly enjoyed the experience, he told me that the stuff he buys from dispensaries now, one or two hits and he is fairly medicated. This guy is a veteran smoker.
> 
> I have also talked to an older dispensary owner here in Northern California who has told me the same thing. However, he noted that Thai and African genetics tend to be much stronger than genetics from other parts of the world. In other words, Thai back then was the strongest you could get due to the genetics and Thai and African strains you can get now are strong, but that the weed in this day and age is BY FAR stronger.
> 
> The Cannabis today is much stronger (end story) I have talked to many older people in cannabis clinics here in California who tell me the exact same thing. One guy described the high of 70's weed to be "mellow" and the high of today's weed as "intense".
> 
> As I have mentioned, I have had the pleasures to smoke weed with higher CBD levels and ower THC levels, specifically the "Harlequin" california strain which is a combination of Swiss, Thai, and Columbian genetics and is almost always clocked at 6% THC and 8% CBD and the high is extremely different than anything else I used to smoke. Very mellow and easy going high.



Crossing pure varieties makes GOOD hybrids, and the best hybrids were the first hybrids. Then, the first hybrids got poly-hybridized and the original stock was diluted, deteriorated and even lost, and turned into what we have now: soup. With every subsequent polyhybridization it gets even more dilute and eroded at the same time.
If people in the late 60s would have understood how to keep varieties pure, and how to develop F1 Hybrids for release only, we could have alot to work with but they didnt know, and they wanted to hawk seeds. They didnt know ANYTHING about how plants bred. Frickn Skunkman was just a kid. Many think he was some kind of legendary genius, but the first Hybrids performed great because they had GENETIC DISTANCE back then. The frickn honeybees and the WIND in California were making Skunk#1 seeds that were as good as Skunkmans, Haze Bros and whoever else jumped on the pot seed bandwagon back then.
And the people today who manipulate cannabis dont know either. 

ANY improvement of drug cannabis that arose was entirely caused by the genetic distance of the First Hybrids. Thats almost gone completely now. Its becoming more and more reduced as the gene pool becomes more and more RELATED, which the Seed Bizz, including the patrons, facilitate.
I would like to hear how ANY seedlines from online noobtique breeders are beneficial to the gene pool. Small population re-mixes of re-mixes of re-mixes arent beneficial to the gene pool in the least! High selection pressures, and short-term breeding programs based only on phenotype and small populations are not effective at directing genetic gain...get real. Im pointing my finger at all of that junk-of-reduced-potential.

Yes, and modern breeders AS A WHOLE need to get over this idea that they CAN produce ACTUAL SEEDLINE IMPROVEMENTS with their poor methods when they simply cannot.


----------



## justsayknow

^Polyhybrids arent all that are out there though. I'm pretty sure people are still growing a lot of the original strains both in the countries of origin and in the west.


----------



## Shabang

I don't know of anybody who is truly preserving what is soon to be lost, ie., un hybridized landrace genetics that can be improved on with proper breeding and made commercially available to the public like properly bred plants that are next to free in comparison to the crap on sale now. Granted, I happen to like some of that crap.
We are actually losing valuable genes and there is no way to ever get them back again once they are gone. When you mix something up so much and you have nothing pure left... just think about it....

The gene pool is finite. It is not HUGE AND IMMENSE, rather it is comparitively SMALL against the genetic diversity of many other species in this world. The reason you dont see genetic degredation in other plant species is because those species are not OVER-manipulated by stoners. It probably looks infinite to people who are commenting against genetic conservation here or saying they have just made their first seeds...but it is NOT. The gene pool is ALL IN and the only thing left is a slow process of gene losses.

Examples: The gene controlling 'limonene' or 'pinene'(terpenoids) are the same in rural Afghani, as in equatorial sativas. Just like the genes controlling hair color in dogs are fundamentally the same genetic sequences controlling hair color in gophers and elk. Do you understand that?
Another example: Over 98% of the DNA in humans, is carried by chimpanzees. That means that the EXACT SAME genetic sequences on the chromosomes are present in both species, and in ALL individuals, barring a new mutation in these sequences; 98% of the genes controlling chimpanzee phenotype are NO DIFFERENT than our own. It is the FEW other genes(mutations) that makes chimp phenotype different than our own. Its not much. ONE single genetic change in ONE gene can have profound phenotypical changes, as we see from this one example. 

The point here is. I think people overestimate the true amount of genetic diversity in this world and mistakenly believe that one must have had to germinate every seed in the cannabis gene pool in order to make an educated guess on the amount of genetic diversity that lies within it. I will emphatically state again: 1) I have seen enough of the gene pool to know that it is NOT INFINITE. (Many people can back that up. Skunkman himself once said there was a study done by real pot scientists which eluded that there was not very much genetic diversity in drug cannabis they tested. Did you ever hear that?) 2) The gene pool is not PRODUCING NEW GENES faster than they are lost through poor breeding. And, 3) the few genes that support significant phenotypic/chemotypic outliers of any kind on drug cannabis are ALL IN. I dont believe there are many genes we have not explored yet, through the introgression of even unicorporated land races - if there are any. 

New genetic diversity will have to come from natural mutations, genetic engineering, and polyploidy.


----------



## justsayknow

Shabang said:


> I don't know of anybody who is truly preserving what is soon to be lost, ie., un hybridized landrace genetics that can be improved on with proper breeding and made commercially available to the public like properly bred plants that are next to free in comparison to the crap on sale now.



I can think of two seed co.s that say they are, how effective they are in doing that I couldn't say. The one thing I can say is that in general third world growers are likely to keep growing the local strains they have on hand- they aren't going to grow expensive hybrids from a seed company when they have seeds for strong cannabis available for free with proven results. I'm thinking rural areas of Africa (Except Urban South Africa), Asia and India here I'm not too sure about the Americas.

Interesting points though it does make you think that commercial seed banks may not always be the best way to procure seeds.


----------



## Shabang

I have not personally seen hundreds or thousands of progeny in a progeny test from ANY of the seed producers. Ive never seen a thread clearly showing seedline improvement that went on for years.. Shit, most of the speed hacks wont even DISCUSS plant breeding. This is the problem; nobody wants to admit they are making trash and so we continue down the escalator of erosion and whack seedjobs for a little cash for the breeder and alot of cash for the main pimp (the seed bank owner).
I would like to see these "breeders" try to put their SEED-SELLING away, make REAL inbred lines and store them. They're only supporting the machine by hawking their SMALL population releases. For what? paper? internet fame from idiots/seed buyers?

You are not going to find even ONE stabilized True F1 Hybrid that has been engaged in a long-term breeding program. So you wont need to bother with chopping your leg off for any. 
They simply arent evaluating 2000 plants each generation or doing recurrent selection on that size group each generation, out to f6. I dont care if their facility is 10,000 acres in Humboldt County; they are not evaluating plants on a proper scale. Basically, (again) What it comes down to is this: we dont have enough resources -in seed form and in legality-, nor the requisite breeding facilities (open acreage, plus other controlled environments) to even MAINTAIN germplasm properly, let alone improve it.
I am proposing to have these so-called "breeders" and others finally acknowledge this, and do their part to stop facilitating the erosion of the remainder of the gene pool, through MINIMIZING sexual
reproductions of the gene pool with insufficient plant counts. If you cant make the seeds properly, dont. 

I think people like Tom Hill, Chimera, Charlie Garcia could and would do good work if it was legal to breed pot on a proper scale. But since it is not, they DONT. They dont have to do anything but make simple crosses and people will rely on the fact that they know more about genetics than the next guys, but thats not enough to make their seeds better. Its a numbers game too. And all the insight in the world doesnt make up for the deficits of short-term programs on small populations, no progeny tests, no F1 hybrid production, etc..

I am repeatedly inundated with requests from people for tips on breeding, because as they tell me "breeding is the next step in becoming a good grower". This is nonsense... breeding is not as simple as taking two plants and mating them and giving the seedlot a fancy name and marketing it. 99% of people offering seeds today should not even be making seed, as they have no intention OR ABILITY to make genetic improvements.
What's wrong with just growing great dope? It's an honourable task in and of itself..... why not just do something really well, as opposed to doing something poorly... that damages a resource we ALL need?

I didnt mean to say that every single seedlot in the world was mixed yet. I meant to say that there is not any NEW, USEFUL or IMPORTANT genetic resources left to explore from drug accessions in this world. ALL the genes you can come up with at your C.AM location are already IN the genepool. All the genes for flowers, seeds, stems, yield, potency, aromas, height, adaptive ability, resistance, etc... are already ALL IN. All the pot breeders in the world have already gathered the genetics that are useful for marijuana, and integrated them. What you are going to make or collect now is just a REPEAT of what is already in the genepool.

However, the fact is that modern junk IS making it's way in to the wild and it's very problematic as all it takes is one male (insert hyped hybrid here), toss pollen out by some pure Afghan field to cause havoc.
The number of fully isolated and properly maintained drug land races is on the decline, not the rise. ...Due to global prohibition, farmers opting for DUTCH INDICA POLYHYBRIDS over their native land races, and a global ignorance among the stewards of the gene pool to resist introgression of western hackjobs into their native populations. 
Modern landrace farmers are not skilled or educated enough to know how to handle their seed populations. They have never understood the best way to maintain a population. With the information of modern plant breeders (REAL ONES), they could be reducing gene loss and genetic drift. 

The vast majority of landraces may already be extinct simply because of neglect resulting from modern market pressures. 
Because of the technical and financial difficulties of reproducing the VIR Cannabis collection there has likely been considerable loss of genetic diversity and purity through low population sizes and incomplete isolation. In addition, many of their accessions may be so similar to each other that they need no longer be represented and reproduced as separate accessions resulting in pointless extra maintenance, storage and reproduction costs.

The last 60-70 years have been disastrous for the Cannabis gene pool, and many local landrace varieties, the result of hundreds of years of selection for local use, have been lost because of Cannabis suppression and eradication, neglect on the part of agricultural officials and industry, anti-hemp propaganda and the general trend (until recently) to reduce industrial hemp breeding and research. Genetic materials are a living heritage and we are their custodians. We must concentrate our efforts to collect, preserve, characterize and utilize the remaining Cannabis genetic resources before it is too late.

The first crosses did not require longterm -or even insightful- breeding work to be better than their individual parents (Skunk#1, Haze, NL).
Modern polyhybrid cannabis has become more INTER-RELATED through amateur breeding with small populations and does not provide the same levels of heterosis as the First Crosses. I said 'it' (rare unexplored drug cannabis) was ALMOST completely gone. That is TRUE. Even if YOU find (what you think is) a rare unexplored LAND RACE, your options for making a truly exceptional F1 Hybrid for indoor use are more limited today than ever before. THAT is entirely due to the polyhybridization of the drug gene pool by amateur breeders.
Land race cannabis is not improved for indoor drug cultivation anyway. Theres no hard and fast Rule that all rare land race cannabis is the best germplasm to have to make exceptional seedlines. No.
Its more of a 'plan B', for when the breeding material you have is inadequate and can be improved by the land race.

In regards to maintenance of diversity within a population. It's the frequency of more rare alleles and allelic combinations that will determine an effective population size for regeneration and nobody anywhere has come up with the perfect number I don't think, the more the better is all that can truly be said.


----------



## justsayknow

^ The scale you are talking about would only be possible in places where cannabis is legal or at least growing is legal. That VIR hemp genetics program seems like a good start it's a shame it hasn't been maintained well. 

What do you think about the things that are happening with GW pharmaceuticals? They seem like one of the places in the West where controlled scientific breeding and testing is going on but the resulting product is likely to be tightly held and purely for commercial profit. I don't really know much about it and obviously its not for recreational use but they will have a lot of important information for the future of the plant.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Shabang I agree with the sentiment of your posts but fear not, there are still people preserving landrace strains, such as the Real Seed Co. Others are collecting landrace strains from point of origin and incorporating them into breeding programmes. The emerald triangle seed co is an example of one. As well as clone only strains they also use landrace genetics to introduce a variety of of new genes not found in the genetic soup of modern poly/interway-hybrids. Other examples of similar seed cos are Mandala Seed Co and quite a few others. However, yes, the vast majority definitely just release rehashed strains that are just a recombination of strains already on the market. Whilst it may not cause inbreeding depression, it certainly gives the feeling that most strains are quite 'samey' and bland. 

I'm interested in the Emerald Triangle Seeds Cherry OG. Here's the description:



> Emerald Triangle Seeds Cherry OG We combined these two flavorful and distinct strains to provide some tasty variations in this F1 release. The Cherry Thai was crossed initially with an old Afghan for density and finish, we then back-crossed it several times to bring out the characteristic flavors and soaring high of the original Cherry Thai mom. We then crossed it with out Lost Coast OG to give it potency and a sour twist. Vigorous vegetative growth; performs best with a steady intake of nitrogen, calcium and magnesium to ensure a strong green fi nish. Flower her through 10 weeks and you will be rewarded with a surprisingly abundant harvest. The buds are dense and medium-sized, oozing with resin. The buds down the stem can be used to make extremely flavorful and potent extracts. Expect three major terpine variations, from Sweet Cherry to an almost Sour Diesel fl avor, due to the Chemdawg infl uence. Cherry OG produces a lucid, uplifting high, with the body relaxation of a classic Kush stone. Prepare yourself for a carefree activity and enjoy the day.


----------



## TetraHydroCan

Anyone tried purple wheelchair? Amsterdam and their indica strains 8(


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Just to reply to Folley's comment because I didn't get a chance to before it was closed-



> Sorry, but you sound like a complete weed snob by saying that



Connoisseur/weed snob call it what you want, I can afford to be one because I'm a grower and am blessed to have constant access to decent weed. Not many have the chance to be so selective so I count myself lucky to be in my situation thankfully.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Just bought myself Mr Nice 'Spice' which is Hawaiian Indica x Hawaiian Sativa. The plan is to inbreed it for and cross it with my Lebanese plants.

Here's few pics of Spice buds:


*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*:


----------



## hx_

*New strain with 15.8 CBD and <1% THC*

http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-07/05/highless-marijuana
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/03/uk-israel-marijuana-idUSLNE86201S20120703



> Medical marijuana grower Tikun Olam has been developing a strain of cannabis that is high in CBD but very low in THC. It has managed to create one that has 15.8 percent CBD and less than one percent THC. This new strain is called Avidekel and seems to have the highest CBD to THC ratio of any other variant developed
> 
> Marijuana use for medical purposes is legal in Israel, with around 9,000 patients holding government licenses to use the drug to treat ailments such as chronic pain, multiple sclerosis, glaucoma, and to stimulate the appetite of patients undergoing chemotherapy.
> 
> Many of its palliative properties appear to come from a substance called cannabidiol (CBD), which some research has shown to have anti-inflammatory advantages. CBD is non-psychoactive, meaning it barely binds with the brain's receptors. As a result, people can ingest it without getting high.




Interesting development, its like the opposite of "skunk"/normal highgrade.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

It's nothing new and they certainly weren't the first to develop such a strain. It won't be for everyone as well, since a lot of the beneficial medicinal properties for some people actually often come from the delta-9-THC cannabinoid itself. It will be useful for some though of course.


----------



## mark881

Sounds fcking awful - CBD loaded weed makes me depressed.  Gimme some Nevilles Haze or Northern Lights.


----------



## Chee$e

LOL, they are not the first to create this. I have been sampling CBD strains for the last two years. The dispensary down the street from my house has a 22% CBD 1%THC strain of Cannatonic C6 CBD, here is the link:

<snip>

It is right near the bottom of the page and I have tried this. It sucks if you are trying to get high, it did nothing to me. I can see it helping those with pain and anxiety though because it made me feel loose and a little bit relaxed I guess.


----------



## trees_please

cool story br0


----------



## nekointheclouds

Merging this with the strain discussion mega thread.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I didn't grow this but just take a look at this plant. It's a Pahari Farmhouse landrace plant from the Real Seed company. If I can get my PF seeds to germinate I'll definitely be growing it out myself. I always find blue/purple plants to be quite attractive.


*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*:


----------



## justsayknow

hx_ said:


> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-07/05/highless-marijuana
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/03/uk-israel-marijuana-idUSLNE86201S20120703
> 
> 
> Interesting development, its like the opposite of "skunk"/normal highgrade.



I think a few people are trying this at the moment. I think the thing they are having difficulty with is getting decent levels of both cbd and thc in one plant. CBD crew apparently have some that have equal amounts but I havent seen any test results from this project. The results that I saw some plants would have high thc and some would have high cbd but not often medium levels of both- maybe they have made some advances since then though. The only way I think this has been done effectively for medicine is by taking extracts from known high thc plants and extracts from high cbd plants and mixing them accordingly.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

A great way of getting 50/50 ratios of CBD:THC is just to take one of the charas strains from the Real Seed company and to use thin layer chromatography to search for the 50/50 THC:CBD genotypes. The mostly CBD plants can be found presumptively by simply smoking. It won't get you high but because it still is psychoactive you should still feel a slight shift in consciousness. The mostly THC plants will be like most hybrids you get and the 50/50 CBD:THC plants when smoked will give a ceiling effect, above which you cannot get any higher but the high will be different subjectively too, as it will feel more 'centred' with more clarity. Despite the common misconception, strains higher in CBD are _not_ sedative at all. The whole CBD = sedative thing is just a myth.

.....................................................

I can't wait to grow out my Blue Dream Haze by Cali Connections. Since Blue Dream itself is meant to be a great strain a Blue Dream Haze cross should be interesting to try. I'm also growing Lambo aka Rambo by TH Seeds. They say it is a good outdoor strain so I don't know how it'll peform indoors if it's not been bred for that growing style. We shall have to wait and see.


----------



## Bomboclat

Picked up some Girl Scout Cookie the other day at the clinic.
Ive seen this strain at a number of clinics before, but never actually took the time to look into it. After it became available at my favorite smoking hole, I decided to pick some up.

After smoking it, I have to say, it lives up to its name. Not only does its smoke have a weird cookie like scent, its initial taste even has a faint cookie flavor. Its so weird.

The high is nice. Strong indica high with a nice sativa head buzz, nothing too intense. My mom likes it! 

Definitely pick some up if you come across it, its a gem!


----------



## Llerup

*Favourite Strains?*

What's your with favourite strain? I.E. northern lights, panama red, mango kush, etc. etc.

Experiences with strains?

My favourite is northern lights (cliche I know I know). Just love the feel of it.


----------



## Hazey420

I smoked Northern Lights for the first time 3 months ago (really hard to get here) and I loved it!, we smoke a lot of OG Kush out here and Blue Dream, Since I use those strains for pain its nice to get a buzz with them, its weird when I was younger I smoked to get high, now I smoke Medicinal weed to be rid of pain for a while. I would say those are My top 3 as of now. I would really like to try White Widow or White Rhino I heard they smoke well too.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I haven't had the opportunity to try as many pure sativas as I have hybrids (including sativa dominant hybrids) but the Ace Seeds purple haze x panama I have after a good cure is absolutely phenomenal. It's good to smoke in small amounts before bed, during the day - anytime really. 

If you try NL, you have to make sure it's from the right breeder since it's one of the most reproduced strains out there.


----------



## Chainer

merged


----------



## Achten

Silver Haze !

Medicine for the body and mind !


----------



## panic in paradise

gotta gotta love the Butter Kush


----------



## Fortunia

*Memorable Cannabis Strains*

I have tried a number of top notch strains and some of them were quite memorable. The others were less remarkable, but they were still so much better than schwag (especially considering the care that was taken in how they were grown, processed and handled).    

The most unforgettable strain I ever had was a domestic no name sativa x indica mix that had been grown outdoors. I had a few delicious hits of a joint rolled from a huge, intact top cola. I was really impressed and I left the friend's house with 4 ounces of this amazing stuff in my purse. I didn't care if my wallet was empty. When I got into my car to drive home I just sat there trying to remember how to operate my automobile. I finally got it together and I drove home very carefully in midtown downtown ATL rush hour traffic. 

Another friend gave me a small sample of old school Hawaiian grown Maui wowie. He told me to put a pinch in my pipe and then take half of it out. It smelled and tasted delicious and that first one hit high nearly took my head off.

Another incredible strain I had was something called ChrystalMist. It was intensely piney and had an almost kerosene undertone to the taste. I took a couple of bong hits and absolutely nothing happened. A few minutes later it hit with a bang. It was an incredibly euphoric sativa rush. I came down to a nice plateau about an hour later and I was still feeling good for about 4 hours.

The most narcotic strain I have ever had was a particular batch of Afghani. To say it was "couchlock" would be an understatement.

Blueberry is a popular strain, but unlike some people I really don't care for the taste or smell. The high was decent enough though. If I want a fruit flavored hybrid I prefer the citrusy ones over Blueberry. 

Here are some more strains I have tried. They were all quite good.

Juicy Fruit
Sweet Tooth
Hash Plant
Orange Bud
California Orange
Schnazz (this was a very nice sativa)
Northern Lights #5


----------



## Zon

*Different weed, different feeling?? Truth or myth?*

I know different weed has different amount of thc and so on, but does different weed give a different feeling? Or is this all urban myth and the feeling actually depends more on the atmosphere, the smokers condition, and a bunch of other stuff. 

Me and my friends always talk about this and opinions are always split. So what do you guys think? And what kinds of differences do you think there can be? 

For me personally I think its all about atmosphere, I smoked up in goa at a trance party and almost couldnt believe it was weed I felt so much energy from it, then i tried again at another party and realized it just happens when ever Im around good music, the weed was probably no different at all!


----------



## Danny Weed

Different strains definitely have different effects, try smoking a sativa then smoke an indica the next day. Sometimes it can feel like a totally different drug.


----------



## Zon

How can I know what strain I have though? Where I am weed is just weed, even the dealers dont know what they are selling.


----------



## Heroic

^If they get their hands on the good stuff, they'll know, trust me. And then charge you extra for it.


----------



## Danny Weed

Zon said:


> How can I know what strain I have though? Where I am weed is just weed, even the dealers dont know what they are selling.



You wont know then if it is like that, if you don't know the name it will either just be good weed or bad weed.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Danny Weed said:


> Different strains definitely have different effects, try smoking a sativa then smoke an indica the next day. Sometimes it can feel like a totally different drug.



It's like this.  Sometimes also as you wrote Zon set and setting can come into play but IME it's easy to tell the difference between an Indica and a Sativa.  Indicas give you that body load/body buzz, or couchlock high, and Sativas are the complete opposite and can be very psychedelic.  If you really want to get the psychedelic properties of herb eat some of it in prepared food, or vaporizeit.


----------



## BlueDelight

I can say with utmost certainty that different strains of weed elicit different experiences. I've identified three different types: Sedating, stimulating, and mind-bending.


----------



## Jibult

OP, the answer to the thread title? Truth.



Basically this: 




BlueDelight said:


> I can say with utmost certainty that different strains of weed elicit different experiences. I've identified three different types: Sedating, stimulating, and mind-bending.





But those are just qualitative terms. The cause of different effects are the different ratios of the cannabinoid contents as they vary slightly from strain to strain (Granddaddy Purple compared to NYC Trainwreck) and drastically from species to species (sativa compared to indica compared to to some third relatively recent species discovered/created that's more similar to hemp than sativa/indica with regard to psychoactive substance content... I think it's called cannabis ruderalis?). That's about as Layman as I can get with it and still be truthful because it's a bit scientific and I'm in no frame of mind to be explaining complex biochemistry-type shit right now.


----------



## avcpl

I really wish I could tell the difference. I've had top quality of many different strains...

Maybe it's an individual thing...


----------



## SNR

Different strains definitely have different effects. If you are very experienced with cannabis strains the difference is pretty obvious.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

BlueDelight said:


> I can say with utmost certainty that different strains of weed elicit different experiences. I've identified three different types: Sedating, stimulating, and mind-bending.



This blew my mind because of its accuracy haha


----------



## Zon

Hmmmm, interesting. I thought weed was like booze, it has a proof or % of the thing that affects you, ie alcohol, or thc. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## skillet

Even booze has small, varying amounts of other alcohols that can alter the effects slightly.


----------



## BlueDelight

skillet said:


> Even booze has small, varying amounts of other alcohols that can alter the effects slightly.



What other alcohols? Besides ethyl alcohol, I doubt other alcohols would have positive effects, if they even exist.


----------



## skillet

Apparently mostly 1 and 2-propanol, butanol (various isomers), amyl alcohol (various isomers) and furfural (not an alcohol).

This has some interesting info. The amounts seem very low except in some brandy's and 'country spirits' (0.92-1.25g/100mL), which I guess is moonshine? They seem to come from fermentation of amino acids formed by hydrolysis of proteins in the mash/yeast.


----------



## BlueDelight

skillet said:


> Apparently mostly 1 and 2-propanol, butanol (various isomers), amyl alcohol (various isomers) and furfural (not an alcohol).
> 
> This has some interesting info. The amounts seem very low except in some brandy's and 'country spirits' (0.92-1.25g/100mL), which I guess is moonshine? They seem to come from fermentation of amino acids formed by hydrolysis of proteins in the mash/yeast.



I see. Do you notice any difference between the effects of different alcoholic beverages?


----------



## skillet

No  But I never really drink spirits, and I guess the amounts in commercial stuff are tiny anyway. If you brew yourself though, it seems possible that there could be enough to alter the effects.


----------



## Danny Weed

Zon said:


> Hmmmm, interesting. I thought weed was like booze, it has a proof or % of the thing that affects you, ie alcohol, or thc. Guess I was wrong.



Cannabis contains lots of different cannabinoids and terpenes, and they are found in different ratios in different strains. These cannabinoids all have slightly different effects. 

Here is a list of some of the more commonly known ones and effects:


Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabivarin (THCV) - Analgesic, Euphoriant, Sedative

Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) - Euphoriant, Analgesic, Antiinflammatory, Antioxidant, Antiemetic

Cannabicyclol (CBL) - Sedative (Indica’s typically have more CBL)

Delta-1-tetrahydrocannabinol acid (THCA) - Antiinflammatory

Cannabichromene (CBC) - Antiinflammatory, Antibiotic, Antifungal, Sedative

Delta-8-tetrahydrocannabinol (Delta-8-THC) - Resembles Delta-9-THC, Less psychoactive, More stable Antiemetic

Cannabidiol (CBD) - Anxiolytic, Analgesic, Antipsychotic, Antiinflammatory, Antioxidant, Antispasmodic

Cannabinol (CBN) - Oxidation of THC, Sedative, Antibiotic

Cannabidivarine (CBDV) - Analgesic, Antiinflammatory, Stimulant

Cannabicitran (CBT) - Antibacterial, Antifungal

Cannabivarin (CBV) -Anaolg of CBN. May offer similar benefits.

Cannabigerol (CBG) - Stimulant, Antiproliferative, Antibiotic, Antiinflammatory

Cannabichromenic Acid (CBCA) - Antiinflammatory, Antibiotic, Antifungal, Sedative

Cannabidi​olic acid (CBDA) - Analgesic, Antiinflammatory, Antiemetic

Cannabigerolic acid (CBGA) - Analgesic, Antiinflammatory, Antiemetic

Cannabichromanone (CBCN) - Tested for antimicrobial, antimalarial, antileishmanial, and anti-oxidant activities by UM

Cannabinolic acid (CBNA) - Sedative, Antibiotic

Cannabinodiol (CBND) - Oxidation of THC, Sedative, Antibiotic

Now if you mix them all up in different amounts you can see why different strains have different properties.


----------



## Jibult

Danny Weed said:


> Cannabis contains lots of different cannabinoids and terpenes, and they are found in different ratios in different strains. These cannabinoids all have slightly different effects.
> 
> Here is a list of some of the more commonly known ones and effects:
> 
> 
> Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabivarin (THCV) - Analgesic, Euphoriant, Sedative
> 
> Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) - Euphoriant, Analgesic, Antiinflammatory, Antioxidant, Antiemetic
> 
> Cannabicyclol (CBL) - Sedative (Indica’s typically have more CBL)
> 
> Delta-1-tetrahydrocannabinol acid (THCA) - Antiinflammatory
> 
> Cannabichromene (CBC) - Antiinflammatory, Antibiotic, Antifungal, Sedative
> 
> Delta-8-tetrahydrocannabinol (Delta-8-THC) - Resembles Delta-9-THC, Less psychoactive, More stable Antiemetic
> 
> Cannabidiol (CBD) - Anxiolytic, Analgesic, Antipsychotic, Antiinflammatory, Antioxidant, Antispasmodic
> 
> Cannabinol (CBN) - Oxidation of THC, Sedative, Antibiotic
> 
> Cannabidivarine (CBDV) - Analgesic, Antiinflammatory, Stimulant
> 
> Cannabicitran (CBT) - Antibacterial, Antifungal
> 
> Cannabivarin (CBV) -Anaolg of CBN. May offer similar benefits.
> 
> Cannabigerol (CBG) - Stimulant, Antiproliferative, Antibiotic, Antiinflammatory
> 
> Cannabichromenic Acid (CBCA) - Antiinflammatory, Antibiotic, Antifungal, Sedative
> 
> Cannabidi​olic acid (CBDA) - Analgesic, Antiinflammatory, Antiemetic
> 
> Cannabigerolic acid (CBGA) - Analgesic, Antiinflammatory, Antiemetic
> 
> Cannabichromanone (CBCN) - Tested for antimicrobial, antimalarial, antileishmanial, and anti-oxidant activities by UM
> 
> Cannabinolic acid (CBNA) - Sedative, Antibiotic
> 
> Cannabinodiol (CBND) - Oxidation of THC, Sedative, Antibiotic
> 
> Now if you mix them all up in different amounts you can see why different strains have different properties.




Awesome list. I'm not questioning it, just curious for a link? I'm sure where ever that came from is full of information I'd like to get my hands on.


----------



## Danny Weed

I got it from here: 

http://vapetemp.com/science/cannabinoids (for some reason I am getting a malware warning on chrome when I try to get on that site now)


----------



## drug_mentor

I have to say, there are MANY different highs or stones that can be felt from cannabis. Set and setting does play a small role, but if you have tried a wide variety of mary jane you would know that there can be some hugely different effects between batches.

I will say I think one needs quite a bit of experience before its super noticeable, you get fucked up enough off any good weed that differences in effect are much of a muchness and easily chalked up to set and setting unless one is quite experienced and/or well read on drug use and experiences. It may be different in places like liberal US MMJ states or Amsterdam but where I live weed is rarely sold by brand name, overly specific quality or even with a definite differentiation between sativa and indica. In this case I do understand from early personal experience that it can be hard to believe there is THAT big of a difference from one to the other. That said, I currently can EASILY tell the difference between sativa and indica, but 6 or 7 years ago (been smoking 10 years or so, but the early years less habitually than later ones) it would of been kinda difficult. I guess I have always been a heavy smoker, and even recent experience tells me that if you smoke enough sativa you will still get stoned and not 'high'.

Marijuana isn't manufactured or extracted like meth or cocaine, its side effects aren't determined by cuts or synth impurities. Cannabis is a plant with many active compounds which grows in a hugely variable environment which in turn influences the ratios of the many active compounds/cannabinoids leading to a wide variety of potential cannabis experiences. Anyone who can't tell the difference between the main two types of weed is either inexperienced, naive or not actually getting a strong variety in the type of cannabis they typically smoke. I could go to my room now and if I were to smoke the two most different buds in my possesion the high is differentiable enough that it could be percieved as two totally different drugs, and that is living in a region that unfortunately lives by the philosophy that green is green and the main distinctions are whether its bush or hydro and whether its good or shite.


----------



## Chainer

-------> strain discussion


----------



## skillet

Artificial Emotion said:


> A great way of getting 50/50 ratios of CBD:THC is just to take one of the charas strains from the Real Seed company and to use thin layer chromatography to search for the 50/50 THC:CBD genotypes. The mostly CBD plants can be found presumptively by simply smoking. It won't get you high but because it still is psychoactive you should still feel a slight shift in consciousness. The mostly THC plants will be like most hybrids you get and the 50/50 CBD:THC plants when smoked will give a ceiling effect, above which you cannot get any higher but the high will be different subjectively too, as it will feel more 'centred' with more clarity. Despite the common misconception, strains higher in CBD are _not_ sedative at all. The whole CBD = sedative thing is just a myth.



Can you elaborate on this a bit? I'm really interested in the possibility of growing CBD only plants but have no idea about the genetics or how you could go about breeding for it. Would those seeds be a mixture of genotypes, so you'd get something like 1:2:1 THC:THC+CBD:CBD plants? If you crossed CBD only females with CBD only or CBD/THC males (because I guess it's hard to tell by smoking males) how long would it take to practically eliminate the THC synthase gene?

Something that could be useful for this is the Beam test; you extract some plant matter with alcohol and add alcoholic KOH, a purple colour indicates the presence of CBD. It apparently works on plants that are only a few weeks old, so you could separate your THC only plants pretty quickly.


----------



## Darksidesam

*High CBD strains/ Medical strains personal Feedback*

Hello all,
I would be interested in responses to those who use or have tried medical marijuana strains that are high in CBD (anti psychotic ingredient in cannabis) such as harlequin.

What kind of an effect is it?

Personally id like to have maybe 1 day every week or every 2 weeks where i get high and that is it. 
I was wondering if the CBD will ground the anxiety caused by THC when you are not a regular or 'seasoned' toker.

Thanks,


----------



## Achten

It's a more sedating, couch-lock kind of effect. 

I love some high content  THC variaties as well, but I have noticed the following:
WHen I'm happy I really like THC to make me more happy, everything more funny, in a "psychedelic" kind of way. 
When I'm feeling kind of down, I like more CBD because it kind of stabilizes my mood, or so it feels anyway.

I make the difference using a volcano vaporizer. Low temp = more THC, high temp = more CBD. I think CBD is better for pain, too.


----------



## Darksidesam

What strains have you tried then?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

CBD is *not* sedative or couchlock, that's a myth*. CBN is the cannabinoid that's usually responsible for those effects and tbh most people seem to confuse the two. IME 50/50 CBD/THC strains have a ceiling effect and less anxiety whilst being more clear headed and centered subjectively. If you want a really psychoactive potent strain then avoid high CBD strains. My experience is that it can quite easily completely negate almost all feelings of anxiety during the high so it is useful in this respect.

*There is a slight biphasic effect with stimulant effects at low dosages and a miniscule amount of sedation at high doses but for all intents and purposes, it does not cause any noticeable sedation or couchlock with ordinary use when smoking the high CBD strains you're most likely to encounter.


----------



## Darksidesam

Its the oils within the Cannabis plants (particularly the indica plants) that causes the couchlock, not the CBD.

The CBD has shown promise in treating Schizophrenia and anxiety, and i think strains containing very high % of CBD should be made Legal and made widely available to public worldwide for a price of course.

It has also shown to counteract the negative effects associated with THC in vulnerable users, which range from mild to intense anxiety to full blown psychosis and hallucinations.


----------



## Achten

Darksidesam said:


> What strains have you tried then?



Honestly, too much to name, but my favorite recreational strain is Amnesia Haze and my favorite medicinal strain is Super Silver Haze.

You're right about the couchlock, didn't think it through.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Moving this to the Strain Discussion mega thread.


----------



## welshmick

At the moment ECSD - Like a feather, until it hit's the Brain


----------



## marie420

I found some best marijuana like below:

Jack Herer
Big Bud
Agent Orange
Crystal
Heavy Duty Fruity

Source:The 5 Best Strains For Growing Monster Marijuana Plants


----------



## Jibult

marie420 said:


> I found some best marijuana like below:
> 
> Jack Herer
> Big Bud
> Agent Orange
> Crystal
> Heavy Duty Fruity
> 
> Source:The 5 Best Strains For Growing Monster Marijuana Plants



Just for the record, Agent Orange is hands down the best weed I've smoked this year. It's a strain that's definitely got my endorsement.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I've been hitting strawberry kush, which lives up to its name as a distinctly scrumptious strawberry scent emanates from the open jar. I'm smoking a blunt of it while typing this. Incredibly nice in regards to taste, scent, and appearance - but not as potent as the chemo kush I've also been burning, which as a very potent indica is nicely coated frosty crystals.


----------



## marie420

Jibult said:


> Just for the record, Agent Orange is hands down the best weed I've smoked this year. It's a strain that's definitely got my endorsement.


 Have you tried cheese strain like BlueCheese Marijuana, Big Cheese Marijuana. I love BlueCheese Marijuana


----------



## pokepoke420

*OG Kush Vs. Bubba Kush, which do you prefer?*

Personally, I am more of a fan of some really good Bubba. What about you?


----------



## TryForMe

Lately, kush of all sorts has just been knocking me out lately.  I prefer sativas instead of indicas.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Merging with the Strain discussion mega thread. Which is where all strain discussion should take place.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

*strains native to your area?*

Have you come across any unique strains to your location?  

examples:
Elvis: (tri state area) now defunct (rip breeder)
Jerry berry - Vermont
ATF (alaska thunda fuck)  - alaska
real OG kush - c.a.
chem Dawg D 4 & 1991 - 
East coast sour Diesel - east coast
original diesel -ny


----------



## laugh

there used to one newcastle red but that was years ago

where does northern lights originate from cause that was heaps popular east coast aus some years ago

i would love to try some purple urkle, sour diesel, lavender, jack frost


----------



## ErgicMergic

San Fernando Valley, aka the SFV, aka "The Valley" --> OG Kush

The Valley is overrun by top-shelf OG Kush, so much so that some people want to smoke nothing else. It's one of my favorite strains, as it's such a perfect hybrid and has the most TLC (time, love, care) invested by the growers compared to other less popular strains, which means they are consistently awesome from the right dispensaries. I like to smoke other strains, too, though. Variety is a good thing.


----------



## Utahrd

hydro schwag and amateur kush seem to frequent my area on the regs.  somebody in Utah needs to step up and start a freaking ooey gooey grow-op franchise or someshit.  bud was better here a couple years ago.


----------



## mthightoker

ErgicMergic said:


> San Fernando Valley, aka the SFV, aka "The Valley" --> OG Kush
> 
> The Valley is overrun by top-shelf OG Kush, so much so that some people want to smoke nothing else. It's one of my favorite strains, as it's such a perfect hybrid and has the most TLC (time, love, care) invested by the growers compared to other less popular strains, which means they are consistently awesome from the right dispensaries. I like to smoke other strains, too, though. Variety is a good thing.


Southern California is full of OG fiends... You can't blame 'em though, OG kush is a very consistent and high quality strain.


----------



## Newbierock

Soap bar.






Yeah, fuck england.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

There's a difference between strains that happen to be grown by a lot of growers in a certain area such as the infamous 'OG Kush' and landraces that by definition have been grown by farmers professionally and as a hobby for personal use for decades - perhaps even for hundreds of years. The strains native to a lot of places in the US tend to be more ditch weed and escaped hemp rather than drug-cultivars. If you take an amazing strain, say some Thai landrace and grow it in many places in the northern hemisphere, within a couple of generations it will start to transform into a low THC, high CBD hemp variety not worth smoking. The reverse is true, which is why the british military had issues with machines clogging up in Lebanon. Their industrial hemp very quickly started producing such massive quantities of cannabinoid-laden sticky resin that the machines used to process the plant material would start to jam up.

On the other hand, indoors, certain strains become associated with a certain area. The UK is quite famous for producing some of the best indoor strains in the world, namely clone-only ones for example such as Liver's Blues, Psychosis and Blue Cheese (incidentally all either phenos of Skunk #1 or hacks or Skunk #1 made with Blueberry for example). Mind you some of the stuff coming from the US is starting to show a lot of promise, and no I'm not talking about just OG Kush. Amsterdam unfortunately, despite the reputation, by in large is starting to get a reputation for churning out the same old boring closet-hacked hybrids which is a shame.


----------



## Chainer

------> strain discussion


----------



## justsayknow

FrostyMcFailure said:


> Have you come across any unique strains to your location?
> 
> examples:
> Elvis: (tri state area) now defunct (rip breeder)
> Jerry berry - Vermont
> ATF (alaska thunda fuck)  - alaska
> real OG kush - c.a.
> chem Dawg D 4 & 1991 -
> East coast sour Diesel - east coast
> original diesel -ny



Some of the ones that I have heard of in Australasia in general are Papua New Guinea Gold, TePuke Thunder and Mullumbimby Madness. The only one I've tried is TePuke Thunder from New Zealand. I'm pretty sure there's lots of small scale breeders making all kinds of stuff. I know on the east coast there is Rainbow Dreaming and Mind Body Soul but that's in the sub tropics. Where I am its pretty low key and I don't know of any one with named strains.

Madness


----------



## theseeker

My fav is Star Dawg- very uplifting high. East Coast Sour Diesel and Chem OG are also tops. The Chem Dawgs/OG series is very potent.


----------



## dcraver877

oh yea. i just picked up some sour d and the smell is phenomenal.  I opened up the jar earlier and my place still reeked 3 hours later when i got home.  Tastes sooooo fine.


----------



## trainwreck45

Where I live the people who grow just make up a cool sounding name when the sell it to try and get more cash cuz of the cool name


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ you should not buy from those people because it says a lot about their character. If they're going to be dishonest like that then who's to say they haven't used toxic systemic pesticides or something equally harmful? If they're going to lie to make a quick buck then they may very well use harsh chemicals also to make a quick buck too.


----------



## trainwreck45

I'm sure they use all that stuff


----------



## dejevu

Hi all-- new here, so if this post is in the wrong place please forgive and advise...

Does anyone know if Game Changer is legit? I'm told its 16% thc. Its expensive. Any advice? I'm occasional smoker and low tolerance, but prefer best quality.

Thanks.


----------



## freehugs

Girl Scout Cookies. Need I say more?


----------



## OZ.

SWIK actually gettin some "el nino" grown and apparently the shit doesnt even look like weed,so of course ill be enjoying every aspect of a couple o's.


----------



## justsayknow

not la nina? I'm interested in that one mostly because apparently it contains genetics from the mullumbimby madness. Either way tell us how it goes.


----------



## BananasAndOranges

Is Huckleberry very popular? I really dig this though it seems the shit doesn't REEEKKK like I am used too. I like Sour Diesel as number one because its fucking nice. There was some medicinal weed a friend had given me once and it was the best grown dank . So fucking gooey. It tasted like cotton candy. Strawberry Kush more recentpy that shit is Reaaallly to my liking. I had skunk(legit grown) once and it was by far the most chronic stone. I am pretty damn sure it was purple and yellow haired and the smoke was a blue color almost. I was comfortably zoning for hours. I have had a lot of strains to many to name really.


----------



## OZ.

justsayknow said:


> not la nina? I'm interested in that one mostly because apparently it contains genetics from the mullumbimby madness. Either way tell us how it goes.



nope el nino, nd yeah buddy's saying theres mad different gens,hes getting hundreds of em cloned too so the shit might get around.


----------



## hotelyorba

*Switching strains*

So before I left for school at the end of August I bought a 1/2 0 of some really, really good bud. I was smoking that for all of September every night, and into the first/second week of October. Then I was almost out so I picked up a new batch of bud that is clearly different...looks different, smells different (i.e. a different strain). I have been smoking that for about a week now. 

Ever since my sleeping has been way off, and I'm feeling really anxious and depressed. The other bud almost seemed to make me "motivate" and induced a nice euphoria every night that put me to sleep like a baby. This new stuff just makes me feel groggy and like crap. Its also hard for me to tell whats going on because I finished a course of doxycycline right before the new bud, and doxy is notorious for causing depression/anxiety in some people. 

If it is the bud, has anybody ever had this happen? Will my body adjust to the new strain? I'm trying to stay positive by working out, ect. Maybe I should just try another batch of something else? 

Thanks for any replies


----------



## freehugs

Sounds like before you had an indica, and now you have a mid grade sativa.

If you have the option, try getting one of each next time and compare them.


----------



## DaDankyDank

I would agree with the above poster, but a sativa shouldn't be making you feel "groggy" it's more of a stimulating and up beat high. They're not the typical strains you want to sleep before bed because it may keep you up a bit unless you're really really tired. 

You said the last strain you had was very euphoric and put you to sleep so I'm guessing it was an indica. Do you only smoke at night time?

feeling anxious I could also understand from a new strain (some strains for myself bring out anxiety and some take it away) but depressed not so much. I would guess that's more to do with your doxy but I'm not certain on that. 

Maybe try smoking your bud during the day, and if problems are still persisting grab some new bud. If your still having the same issues, hold the bud until you're recovered and smoke it then.


----------



## Jibult

So before you became an everyday smoker at school, what were your smoking habits like at home?

From your info, I'm willing to bet this issue is attributable to you buying two extremely different strains of weed. I ask about you smoking habits, though, because tolerance can build retardedly fast, and with that tolerance increase also tends to come a different perception in your high(s). Just some food for thought...


----------



## Chainer

strain discussion merge


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

I ain't on the left coast but there's been plenty of bubblegum, og kush, blue dream, grape afhi.
Some blonde hash a while back.
I just started really smoking again.  That bubblegum gets me wired, the og kush and afhi are old friends ya know?  Can't go wrong with them bitches.


----------



## Darksidesam

im from Uk and i come in here just to say 

Cheese Bruv


Lol
Na but seriously, that afghan kush is right up there. I also enjoyed northern lights and also i tried norhtern lights x skunk which tasted very nice on my vaporizer


----------



## chinky

*killa crip kush*

i just saw someone talking about killa crip kush and thought it was a funny name. so i looked it up and saw it had great reviews, especially if when it mentiuoned how it makes you literally cripple and then i saw i picture aND I instantly fell in love.

my question is has anyone ever tried it? and if it really looks like it does in the picture. im wondering this cause if its as good as its claimed and looks, i will go out of my way to try and find this, but if its just overhyped then i wont really worry about it.

ive made many posts on BL but never in here, so if this thread is breaking the rules somehow, i apologize and i guess rfeel free to move/remove it.


*NSFW*: 










heres also a link to the review i saw

http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/?s=killa+crip+kush&.x=0&.y=0


----------



## laugh

what would happen if a blood was caught smoking that?


----------



## The Network

I still can't believe this forum names their shit. I doubt your "Purple haze" (or whatever you might have, train wreck or whatever...) is the same as mine or someone else's. All that matters is it gets you where you want to be. Right?


----------



## ebola?

With regulated dispensaries, lineage can actually be reliably tracked, so strain names can be somewhat meaningful.
...
Man...stoners should not be allowed to name strains.  This is getting pretty ridiculous. 

ebola


----------



## chinky

names of strains are getting a little rediculous, ill admit that was the only reason why i clicked on it and like i said with that picture it was love at first site..the only problem was with further research some people claim its fake and not a real strain...but like i said whats the benefit making it up?


----------



## Black Rabbit of Inle

chinky said:


> names of strains are getting a little rediculous, ill admit that was the only reason why i clicked on it and like i said with that picture it was love at first site..the only problem was with further research some people claim its fake and not a real strain...but like i said whats the benefit making it up?



So some douchbag dealer can try and sell more weed to idiots. 90% of the time this is how strains get named IME

I wouldn't mind getting my hands on some seeds from that though.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

looks awesome


----------



## Artificial Emotion

That picture has obviously been photoshopped IMO.


----------



## The Network

Re-distributed said:


> So some douchbag dealer can try and sell more weed to middle schoolers. 90% of the time this is how strains get named IME
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting my hands on some seeds from that though.



fixed


----------



## Black Rabbit of Inle

^ We don't have middle-school here


----------



## The Network

Re-distributed said:


> ^ We don't have middle-school here


Sure *wink* 

Hear that, officer? No kids here, ever. You can go home now!


----------



## Jibult

The Network said:


> Sure *wink*
> 
> Hear that, officer? No kids here, ever. You can go home now!




It's called other things depending on where you live. Not every country/city/state/county/school is modeled like US public education.


----------



## BlueHues

If you really look at that bud. it's just dark green, with some red hairs and a little orange....The picture makes it look blue upon first inspection...

If you leave buds out late and they get hit with cold, they turn kinda purple regardless of strain...


----------



## Black Rabbit of Inle

The Network said:


> Sure *wink*
> 
> Hear that, officer? No kids here, ever. You can go home now!



I didn't say there were no kids. We have primary and high school. Middle school doesn't exist here. There's no need for it.


----------



## 1394

laugh said:


> what would happen if a blood was caught smoking that?



They'd smoke him


----------



## Chainer

to the mega


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I just bought myself some Reserva Privada Headband aka Sour Kush. The reviews are amazing with so many people saying it is the best or one of the best strains they've ever tried. I'm also thinking of running Female Seeds Skunk Special after someone post pics like this:


*NSFW*:


----------



## Mr Sosa

god i wish i was in the USA

everywhere you turn in the UK is amnesia or cheese and only 50% if well grown anyway

anything else gets snapped up SO quick


----------



## BananasAndOranges

I just saw something called Hash Plant Confidential.....that looks like a win


----------



## Dr. Rabid

You know what the awesome thing is about Canada? We fucking _never_ get shwag. I see people complaining about it all the time on the internet, but never in my life have I actually been sold shitty weed. Most of the stuff up here is either hydro, in which case it could be whatever strain, or a really sturdy hybrid from an outdoor grow, but it's always good; it's the never stale, pre-ground, cut shit that some people apparently have to deal with.


----------



## smokedup

Very true Dr.Rabid, i befriended a canadian national here in australia while studying, and i considered him to be the most connoisseurial bud smoker i had met. I was pleased to hear that the bud i was hooking him up with was considered alright. Obviously not to the standard of some of the kind bud he could get over on BC but nonetheless money well spent.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Dr. Rabid said:


> You know what the awesome thing is about Canada? We fucking _never_ get shwag. I see people complaining about it all the time on the internet, but never in my life have I actually been sold shitty weed. Most of the stuff up here is either hydro, in which case it could be whatever strain, or a really sturdy hybrid from an outdoor grow, but it's always good; it's the never stale, pre-ground, cut shit that some people apparently have to deal with.



Hey Dr. Rabid. I hope you don't mind me asking but how do you know it's hydro weed?


----------



## Dr. Rabid

Artificial Emotion said:


> Hey Dr. Rabid. I hope you don't mind me asking but how do you know it's hydro weed?



I know my growers. The majority seems to be IME because the outdoor season is too short.


----------



## Ian224

I currently am enjoying my favorite strain of all time. Trainwreck


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Dr. Rabid said:


> I know my growers. The majority seems to be IME because the outdoor season is too short.



So when you say hydro you mean indoor?


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

*Best weed for a calm relaxed and anxiety free smoke?*

Been getting back into a smoke here and there lately. I don't really like the super strong anxiety causing stuff though. What would people recommend?


----------



## J.Wallace

I highly recommend Indica's as oppose to Sativa's. 

I personally try to only smoke indica's because it is more of a body, couch-lock kind of high as oppose to Sativa's which I find are most of a head fuck mental kind of high. 

One of my favorite strains is any kind of Kush.


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

Interesting. Got access to white widow and powerkush at the moment. I went for the widow cause I've tried it before but will test the kush out. Had some thai stick earlier on which was definately sativa and still good but it didn't really relax me. I have a sore back too.


----------



## OGKooosh

honestly man, if your tolerance is super low and the high grade isn't doing it for you maybe look into getting your hands on some mids. they're always pretty mellow


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

Def an indo. Also if its dank try taking only a few hits. Sometimes I find the more I smoke the more anxious I get. It's usually like that during periods of me not blazing very often


----------



## Folley

Hashish


----------



## laugh

Folley said:


> Hashish



agree!


----------



## samnslumberland

OG Kush or Headband. My two all time favorites.


----------



## Chesh

Folley said:


> Hashish



This. I'm so carefree when I smoke some nice hash.


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

Yeah nice hash is good it's just it takes me a bit more messing about to get a bit that I'd consider decent quality. I do agree on that though.


----------



## thePodFreak

Any professional programmers out there? hell even better, ASP.NET with C# programmers? Yeah I know php blah blah blah all you stoners are the same


----------



## nekointheclouds

Hey thePodfreak, welcome to CD.

This topic is really all about strains so I am going to merge this with the strain discussion mega thread. That whole thread talks about the different effects for strains. Certainly most people agree that sativa strains are much better for that kinda focused high that really gets your creative juices flowing. I love being stoned while i work on my art, but thats much different than programing.

/mergingggg


----------



## nekointheclouds

merging with strain discussion. 

/mergeee

EDIT: This thread got filled up, closing and archiving it, moved several posts over to the new thread.

New thread is here:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/656523-MEGA-Strain-Discussion-4th-Edition-In-your-Blue-Dreams


----------

